# NMISoc. Capt. H says otherside of HR is Laika horrid place of phrozen seas of swerlz



## coelophysis

Here we go again..

Old one <-

New one v


----------



## smackcraft

better name ftw =p


----------



## coelophysis

Suggestions welcome


----------



## coelophysis

as are new members


----------



## smackcraft

There were some really good ones in the last one ,, 

wasnt it you that made up the one about the ones with all the mods names in it ?


----------



## coelophysis

Hah yeah, but I'm not sure it would fit, let me see..


----------



## smackcraft

something like Yaarrr Captain H siad the other side of harm reduction was laika a something something .....


----------



## coelophysis

I fit it to the best I could. Happy??


----------



## Carver Slice

Wut's up people, Just popping in to say high from Fuzzy Town.   :D


----------



## smackcraft

Yep thats the one 

or you could of used my 3some one since we will never get to use that after we move on from this one , or we could make it a 4some one if we remember 



only if anyone else likes it tho and then use this new title for the 4th one ?

up to the mods and others 

EDIT:  yeah just leave it


----------



## coelophysis

We will discuss that towards the end of this thread 
But we can certainly use yours for sure.


----------



## smackcraft

The new one is really cool i like it with the sea of swerls .. thats cool 

at the same time i liked the 3some one and know we wont be able to use it again 

see what others think 

or up to you


----------



## amapola

Okay here is some cryptic trivia!



> 463/250


----------



## smackcraft

1.852


----------



## smackcraft

BED !

Good night


----------



## Carver Slice

Good night dude, rest easy.   

Can't believe how fast the other thread filled up.
These socials are really taking off.


----------



## ektamine

amapola said:


> cryptic trivia!





			
				cumshot said:
			
		

> reason the buffalos is extinct is cos i got all of the beef here hahaha



qft ^


----------



## theotherside

Hey Laika I like the name mayne.....also I'm stealing "mayne" from you because down here in H-town they say maine(which is crazy dumb).

What's up Carver? Social thread 3 is already here??


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

wow, we're already on another one of these?

NMI Social #2 was pretty damn popular.


----------



## Carver Slice

Just chilling out, Do you guys like Starfucker?






This is my favorite song of they're new album "Reptilians"

*~ Born ~*


----------



## theotherside

How fast do they have to change the North American Social NT? That one, the EADD one, and the lounge of course seem to be the busiest...this one is getting up there though!
How is you evening going NT?


----------



## ektamine

Love and Happiness

Thats all folks.


----------



## theotherside

Never heard of starfucker...what type of music?? I am about to click it so I guess I'll find out anyways!! Anyone  got any good droogz tonight or are we all on the regular up and ups??

Jamming some old school rap atm.....Thuggish Ruggish Bone!!


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I'm doing well, I'm listening to the first album by The 13th Floor Elevators, a nice throwback to 1966   Current track is "Reverberation".  

I'm really stoned, took two GB rips about 45 minutes ago
Sublingually administered 0.15mL of Buprenex (buprenorphine solution)
0.5mg clonazepam
5mg cyclobenzaprine (Flexeril)

I'm smacked.


----------



## theotherside

Ok starfucker is fucking JAAAAMMMINNNG Carver....excellent find man! Like a mix of Flaming Lips/Pinkback/and Passion Pit.


----------



## ektamine

Well that sounds like a dandy lil buzz you got going there NT!

I'm high on something but its not a drug... I have no idea what the fuck it is but it feels good as hell! Maybe its this summer weather that dropped by to say hello.

Das Drogen!!!


----------



## Carver Slice

theotherside26 said:


> Never heard of starfucker...what type of music??



It's like psychedelic electronic indie stuff, they are pretty original so it's hard to describe them. 
This song is pretty awesome as well, it's off their second album.

*~ Biggie Smalls ~*


----------



## ektamine

Yeaaa! Starfucker is awesome! I haven't listened to them in a minnnnute.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^I wish we had summer weather here, it was warm for a bit, but now its in the 50s, yuck.

And I feel amazing, the liquid buprenorphine seems to hit a little harder than using the Suboxone tablets and snorting or sublingually administrating them.


----------



## ektamine

It's absolutely roasting here today... can't even stand to keep a t-shirt on 

Bright Sun, Crip Buds, and Fine Pieces of Ass Everywhere!! The Simple Pleasures in life


----------



## Carver Slice

ektamine said:


> Yeaaa! Starfucker is awesome! I haven't listened to them in a minnnnute.



I stopped listening to them for awhile too. 
But once the new album came out I started playing them often. 

Nothing beats some good tunes.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Crip Buds eh?

Are you referring to the street gang or a strain of cannabis, good sir?


----------



## theotherside

Bloods and crips mayne bloods and crips mayne....we got that blood bud for you man but you can only wear red to smoke it 

I got some good bud last night from my brother of all people(college kid who doesn't even get high).


----------



## ektamine

^ lol, sorry about that, sometimes I forget I'm speaking on t3h interw3bz. 

Crip = local word for "Chronic" or "Quality".

Crip Buds = Really good buds 


We don't have crips up here so luckily it doesn't cause any confusion (that would be bad).

*Talking to a blood*
ME: Sup bro, wanna smoke these crip buds with me?
Gangbanger: WOTCHU SAY FOOL?!
ME: 


.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Oh wow, I love it when strange things happen and at the end of them all you have more drugs.

I'm guessing your connects follow the "don't get high off your own supply" advice?  Or just your brother? haha

ektamine, you gotta remember on I'm on the East Coast, that phrase really threw me off haha


----------



## theotherside

My little brother wants to try mephedrone because of all the interweb info but I told him not to  Still jamming this starfucker album....fav. song is Mona vegas.


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> My little brother wants to try mephedrone because of all the interweb info but I told him not to  Still jamming this starfucker album....fav. song is Mona vegas.



How old is he?

MDMA is more valuable anyways. Mephedrone is purely hedonistic heathen fun.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^You should have him smoke first and he may like that enough to not want to mess with RCs 

That or give him amphetamine.


----------



## Carver Slice

theotherside26 said:


> Still jamming this starfucker album....fav. song is Mona vegas.



Good shit, that album kicks ass theotherside.

It's one of my favorite things that came out this year.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah it is Carver...thanks a million for that find 

Yeah my lil brother is 21...never taken MDMA but he wants to try meow meow....funny world we live in  I told him that drone it TOO good and I think he understands. His DOC is hydrocodone and addies.


----------



## ektamine

^ Say Carver... Were you the one that recommended Deerhunter?

I've been listening to Halcyon Digest pretty much every time I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 since then.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Ohhh, makes more sense, I thought he hadn't done any drugs before whatsoever...

Still, introduce him to weed.  Sounds like he's already met my friend Miss Amphetamine


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> Yeah it is Carver...thanks a million for that find
> 
> Yeah my lil brother is 21...never taken MDMA but he wants to try meow meow....funny world we live in  I told him that drone it TOO good and I think he understands. His DOC is hydrocodone and addies.



Honestly I didn't find mephedrone any 'better' or 'more euphoric' than MDMA, its just that with MDMA you're pretty much forced to stop after a dose or two, because it can't really be effectively redosed. With mephedrone, its not that I like it more than MDMA, its just that I can keep it going, like cocaine.


----------



## theotherside

Oh don't get me wrong ektamine...MDMA IS KING. Drone is a different beast all together though..coke married amp and cheated on the side with a 3,4methamptramp  Best way to describe it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Oh awesome we're already on another one!!! 

How's everyone doing?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

theotherside26 said:


> Oh don't get me wrong ektamine...MDMA IS KING. Drone is a different beast all together though..coke married amp and cheated on the side with a 3,4methamptramp  Best way to describe it.



That's an awesome analogy ToS 

3,4methamptramp haha

C.H, I am doing very, very well.  I'm actually very smacked, the liquid Buprenex kicks in quicker and seems to be stronger than snorting the Suboxone tablets or using them sublingually.

The benzos are probably helping a lot too.  How are you man?


----------



## theotherside

Captain how are things in your world this evening?? Hope all is well my good friend


----------



## theotherside

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> That's an awesome analogy ToS
> 
> 3,4methamptramp haha
> 
> C.H, I am doing very, very well.  I'm actually very smacked, the liquid Buprenex kicks in quicker and seems to be stronger than snorting the Suboxone tablets or using them sublingually.
> 
> The benzos are probably helping a lot too.  How are you man?



Thanks...it has a nice ring to it me thinks


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> Captain how are things in your world this evening?? Hope all is well my good friend



It's going OK.  I'm about to get very stoned, so that's excellent.  

I counted how many dexedrine tablets I have left, I have a solid number.  %)

About to have a chocolate chip cookie.  :D


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

It's quite good.    Cookies are good too.  C.H, you keep ninja-ing below the post I'm replying to!  I'm a bit slow tonight

Apparently tomorrow is Cinco de Mayo, and I just checked and the bottle of Bacardi I bought two days ago is already gone.  Damn.  

I'm not going to give in and drink Corona, that's for sure.


----------



## Carver Slice

ektamine said:


> ^ Say Carver... Were you the one that recommended Deerhunter?
> 
> I've been listening to Halcyon Digest pretty much every time I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> since then.



Yes indeed, I was the one who recommended it, that's one of my favorite album's of all time.
You know who else is real good Magic man, check out this song.

*~ Monster ~*

The album is called "Real Life Color" the whole things amazing.  :D


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> It's quite good.
> 
> Apparently tomorrow is Cinco de Mayo, and I just checked and the bottle of Bacardi I bought two days ago is already gone.  Damn.
> 
> I'm not going to give in and drink Corona, that's for sure.





^ Send it my way, I'll dispose.


----------



## theotherside

Ahh yes nothing better than counting the number of pills and being like.."Damn I still have this many"....makes the night/week look so much better. I made it rain norcos in my dream last night only to wake up to a mere sprinkle left


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

hahaha, what I should have said, is:  None of you should drink Corona, upgrade and drink rum or tequila.  Drunk faster, more in the spirit of celebrating the Mexican army beating the French in some battle that happened a long time ago.  [Source]

Wait, what does Corona have to do with that?  Nothing.


----------



## ektamine

Its funny the main feeling I get from listening to music I love is the overwhelming urge to get high.

Music is seriously like the worst influence, EVAR.
I mean... the best influence to my soul, but the most destructive to my life.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> It's quite good.    Cookies are good too.  C.H, you keep ninja-ing below the post I'm replying to!  I'm a bit slow tonight
> 
> Apparently tomorrow is Cinco de Mayo, and I just checked and the bottle of Bacardi I bought two days ago is already gone.  Damn.
> 
> I'm not going to give in and drink Corona, that's for sure.



I do keep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-ing below the post you're replying to you, don't I?  

Get some benzos!  I always thought stuff like midazolam, temazepam, alprazolam, etc. was way better than drinking, and more euphoric for the amount of sedation and staggering gate they deliver.  %)



ektamine said:


> Its funny the main feeling I get from listening to music I love is the overwhelming urge to get high.
> 
> Music is seriously like the worst influence, EVAR.
> I mean... the best influence to my soul, but the most destructive to my life.



Did you ever hear the Live at Fuse set by Aphex Twin and 2 other artists I uploaded to here a while ago?  

That would be a seriously great song to take MDMA to.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^YOU DID IT AGAIN!

And I'll have the choice of diazepam, lorazepam or clonazepam tomorrow 

I'd say that Bluelight socials and good music are about equal (at the top) of my list of "triggers that make me want to do lots and lots of drugs".


----------



## theotherside

I feel you ektamine...I just heard Super Fast Jellyfish by the Gorillaz and it made my mouth water for drone. I used to get my peak started with that song followed by Flaming Lips..every time just about.


----------



## ektamine

Wow I had no idea that cinco de mayo was about a mexican vs french battle. 

Thanks god the mexicans won!! Wouldn't want fucking france to be our neighbors to the south lol. Mexico is a good neighbor, I don't care what people say. What other neighbor brings your millions of tons of drugs?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Cinco de Mayo Music

Make sure it's loud enough and enjoy!  Make sure you wake the neighbors up.


----------



## ektamine

Captain.Heroin said:


> Cinco de Mayo Music
> 
> Make sure it's loud enough and enjoy!  Make sure you wake the neighbors up.



CH, don't worry, you'll have PLENTY of mariachi to listen to once you move in here in Cali. I love it! The mexicans have their decked out SUV's with like 3 15" subs, but its not rap music they're blasting... its....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4O3c2j3Xpw&feature=related


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Captain, that is the plan.

I'm going to alternate between that and the soundtrack from _Pulp Fiction_.


----------



## ektamine

^ should probably throw in a little Lady Gaga and Rebecca Black imo


just for bonus 'neighbor rage' points.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Please tell me someone is checking out the music I uploaded....


----------



## ektamine

Hey CH - Sorry I saw your post but haven't got a chance to reply yet 'cause I'm wachting this (very interesting) documentary I found in the Documentaries Thread, About the no-mans-land law-less cesspool that is the Kowloon Walled City in Hong-Kong.

Which social has the link to the Aphex Twin recording you uploaded? I'll download it in a second, I love aphex!


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I'm not on my main computer, otherwise I would check out that music C.H 

Plus, I'm very opiated right now, so I have another playlist, well, set of similar playlists, that I like to work with when I'm at this level.


----------



## ektamine

I miss my big bag of ketamine


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

What's on the menu this evening, sir?


----------



## ektamine

Nothing other than my daily staple, hash oil 

I'm going to a few places bright n' early tomorrow in hopes of scoring an interview, So I'm tryna keep the head fog at a minimum.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Always a good plan my man 

I went for a walk and it felt AMAZING even though its in the high 40s here now and I'm still wearing shorts and a light jacket.  Didn't feel the cold at all.

The new episode of South Park is about to be on, but right now I've got my headphones on and the volume all the way up.  I figured smacked/sped up/stoned/benzoed all in one music was required.

Edit:  The buprenorphine is still getting a bit stronger, amazing.

Currently listening to:  *Black Sabbath* - Snowblind.  Can you guess what the song is about?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> Hey CH - Sorry I saw your post but haven't got a chance to reply yet 'cause I'm wachting this (very interesting) documentary I found in the Documentaries Thread, About the no-mans-land law-less cesspool that is the Kowloon Walled City in Hong-Kong.
> 
> Which social has the link to the Aphex Twin recording you uploaded? I'll download it in a second, I love aphex!



I'm not sure which one, I'll dig up a link.



NeighborhoodThreat said:


> I'm not on my main computer, otherwise I would check out that music C.H
> 
> Plus, I'm very opiated right now, so I have another playlist, well, set of similar playlists, that I like to work with when I'm at this level.



Gotcha, no problem!  I'm not sure if I ever talked to you about my taste in music before.


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Currently listening to:  Black Sabbath - Snowblind.  Can you guess what the song is about?



La cocaína?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> La cocaína?



Let me know what you think of the music when you're done with the documentary.  %)


----------



## ektamine

^ Ok, I'll dig it up right nowsza


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> ^ Ok, I'll dig it up right nowsza



Here's the Aphex Twin set too.

Listen to Metamorphism first though.  :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*cricket*

Where did everyone go?


----------



## ektamine

CROIKEY!!

Is that a cricket I hear? 


I just started d/ling Metamorphism, I'll check it out after I eat something.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> CROIKEY!!
> 
> Is that a cricket I hear?
> 
> 
> I just started d/ling Metamorphism, I'll check it out after I eat something.



Awesome, did you see the album artwork for it?

This is the marble box edition.  It's a limited edition release, 1000 copies total, 500 were made with just a CD and a slimline case, the other 500 are the marble box edition.  %)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Anyways, I gotta run everyone.  I'll be back later tonight though!  Peace and love.


----------



## coelophysis

Heeeeyyy


----------



## muvolution

I don't know what I should do. 
I let my dilaudid script lapse without going to a doctor since I just moved, and after a few uncomfortable days I am using bupe for the pain and it is working just as well if not better. I feel like this is the result i didn't get but was looking for when i tried to switch to it for PM 6 months ago.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> I don't know what I should do.
> I let my dilaudid script lapse without going to a doctor since I just moved, and after a few uncomfortable days I am using bupe for the pain and it is working just as well if not better. I feel like this is the result i didn't get but was looking for when i tried to switch to it for PM 6 months ago.



Go to a different state to cash in your prescription - in some states, prescriptions DO NOT expire EVER.  



Laika said:


> Heeeeyyy



Sup?  %)


----------



## coelophysis

Not much. Just sitting at home smoking bowls. Didn't have work today, feels good.

What are you up to tonight?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Laika said:


> Not much. Just sitting at home smoking bowls. Didn't have work today, feels good.
> 
> What are you up to tonight?



Nice!

Got some food, eating soon.  

I've smoked some great weed today - I couldn't smoke bowl fulls of this kind of stuff, at least at a time.

I used to smoke high quantities of top grade weed (like 7g per day), but cannabis has effected me more and more over time, so that's not even a possibility for me anymore.


----------



## coelophysis

When I was younger I smoked a lot more within a day than I do now. I normally smoke 1-2 times per day. Bowl or joint. .2 or .3


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Laika said:


> When I was younger I smoked a lot more within a day than I do now. I normally smoke 1-2 times per day. Bowl or joint. .2 or .3



I probably go through a similar quantity, although with a higher # of times per day.  I probably only use 0.05g per pack.


----------



## muvolution

I meant I failed to get a refill in time. If you were referring to the bupe, though, I am still on my first Rx of it from over 6 months ago, and have prescriptions from each of the proceeding months. The guy I saw for it was kind of a kook and he just calls me once a month to tell me he sent a refill to my pharmacy. It's like, thanks dude, but i've told you several times I'm not taking it and don't need anymore.
I'm just trying to decide whether or not this has more or less side effects.

As far as smoking weed goes... I am loving it. I probably smoke .1 a day (a hit or two in the morning and a hit or two at night) and I am getting just as high as when I smoked joints all day long, but hardly using any weed at all.


----------



## stardust.hero

Laika said:


> Heeeeyyy



Hayyy


----------



## coelophysis

^911 posts 

It's a sign


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> I meant I failed to get a refill in time. If you were referring to the bupe, though, I am still on my first Rx of it from over 6 months ago, and have prescriptions from each of the proceeding months. The guy I saw for it was kind of a kook and he just calls me once a month to tell me he sent a refill to my pharmacy. It's like, thanks dude, but i've told you several times I'm not taking it and don't need anymore.
> I'm just trying to decide whether or not this has more or less side effects.
> 
> As far as smoking weed goes... I am loving it. I probably smoke .1 a day (a hit or two in the morning and a hit or two at night) and I am getting just as high as when I smoked joints all day long, but hardly using any weed at all.



Yeah I got more sensitive to it over time too.


----------



## ektamine

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yeah I got more sensitive to it over time too.



I wish I'd get more sensitive over time 
It'd save me a lot of money, hash, weed, and hash oil. Oh well, at least its cheap and plentiful :D


Cap'n, I listened to the first part of Metamorphism – INTENSE!! 
It's reminds me off aphex twin, if he totally went bonkers, lost the plot, and was locked in a room full of audio production equipment and crack 

It's very interesting.


----------



## smackcraft

Morning all


----------



## coelophysis

Goodnight now..


----------



## ektamine

Morning Smack, Night Laika :D

I just finished watching the documentary "Mr. Death"

Holocaust deniers are fucking stupid.


----------



## smackcraft

I just finished a full breakfast like in that picture


----------



## ektamine

Carver Slice said:


> Just chilling out, Do you guys like Starfucker?
> 
> This is my favorite song of they're new album "Reptilians"
> 
> *~ Born ~*



I like their song 'Hungry Ghosts'.

Interesting reference, too.. (Hungry Ghosts)

This was an article I put a lot of value into when I was actively participating/attempting recovery. It just basically explains the origins and meaning of the concept.

http://hubpages.com/hub/Hungry-Ghosts


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> I wish I'd get more sensitive over time
> It'd save me a lot of money, hash, weed, and hash oil. Oh well, at least its cheap and plentiful :D
> 
> 
> Cap'n, I listened to the first part of Metamorphism – INTENSE!!
> It's reminds me off aphex twin, if he totally went bonkers, lost the plot, and was locked in a room full of audio production equipment and crack
> 
> It's very interesting.



 I'm glad you enjoyed it!  Yes it is very intense.  

It's the first track of the CD in my car at the moment.  The whole CD is great; I love the marble box copy I have.  So beautiful.  

I have a shit-ton of Merzbow; as he has released over 300 releases.  That's not including collaborations (splits, collabs, various artist releases).  

If you want to hear something from this artist which is less intense, or at least, more psychedelic than harsh noise, or possibly more drone/doom-ish than harsh noise, let me know.  I have a lot of favorites.  %)


----------



## ektamine

I'm interested to hear something in the drone/doom direction, that sounds intriguing :D


----------



## Carver Slice

Good morning folks.   :D


----------



## ektamine

Man... its almost 5:30am here and I still can't get to sleep, I've been smoking hash oil all night in an attempt to.
Shit... I was gonna go apply for a job in like 3 hours 

Oh well, more hash oil I suppose.


----------



## Carver Slice

I didn't go to sleep last night either, lol.

Been awake for more than 24 hours so far.


----------



## gavatron@oz

How are you Carver,No sleep,welcome to my world.. Have you put a big dent in that bag of kratom yet or still plenty there? What kept you up all night.(its probably on prev page but i didnt look)


----------



## Carver Slice

I was up all night from taking 800mgs of Tramadol over the day, alongside 18 grams or so of Kava Kava. I was also drinking hot tea throughout the day and night. I tried to lay down and go to bed but I just chilled out and watched T.V. for a few hours. Once the the sun started to come up I realized I wasnt even tired at all and I wasn't going to sleep, I took a few doses of Kratom. Right now I'm buzzing pretty good off that and I smoked a little bit too, just like two hit's to get me groovin. I probably have used a little more than 2 ounces of my Kratom so far, so I still got aways to go before I have to start worrying about running out of that anytime soon.

I feel awesome considering I haven't slept a wink, I'll probably take a nap later on in the afternoon


----------



## gavatron@oz

Once you hear the morning birds,and even though its still a bit dark , theres no chance of going to bed.what form is the kava you've  got in and how u administer??


----------



## Carver Slice

I have a stash of this root powder that was grown in Vanuatu. 
It's definitely my best batch I've gotten this year, it's some really potent stuff. 

Usually I parachute 5 grams or so every 3 hours, I'll probably dip into the Kava again in a little bit.


----------



## gavatron@oz

Nice,ive got a 5 oz bag of Borugu Kava i got in pentecost island,Vanuatu off the owner of fishing charter boat for free cos he wants to come to aus to buy a new boat and im a shipwright so in exchange i got to show him the marine industry here..good swap..

As soon as im done with the pipe ill hit that..what u wrap to schutte 5g.? With amph we use rolling paper for cigs.but id have to join 4-5 together.


----------



## Carver Slice

I'll make the 5 grams into two parachutes. 
Using two different single pieces of toilet paper, it's really easy.
Then I put it on my tongue and start drinking a liquid of some sort to wash it down.  
Usually with Kava Kava I'll use milk, it helps it to absorb better from what I've gathered.

It's great this way because you don't have to taste it at all.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> I'm interested to hear something in the drone/doom direction, that sounds intriguing :D



Well I can't quite put my finger on some music I was listening to the other day.  

Merzbow has done a lot of collaborations with Boris, I recommend any of them.

Merzbow's Timehunter is phenomenal; it has some drone-ish tracks, as well as some very upbeat material.  Other tracks are a nice mix in between the two main structures.

Listen to all of Timehunter; you will enjoy tracks 4 and 5 (track 4 is very upbeat - track 5 is the more drone-oriented noise he does).  

Merzbow also released a 10" vinyl called Zara - I'm re-listening to this now, and this is probably the best cross between noise and drone I have heard in a while.  

The end of the first track of Zara is definitely some of the best drone material I've heard from him too, very very good.  I'd say the second half of the track, it goes all drone/dark ambient.  %) An excellent combo of sub-genres.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Good afternoon/evening social!

Just stopping into BL for a little while before I have to head out again, I haven't been online all day...which is pretty odd for me, but I've been reallllyyy busy.

Hope everybody is doing well


----------



## ektamine

Good afternoon Ladies and Gentz 

All is well.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^I actually LoL'ed when I saw that picture!

all is well indeed, how are you doing ektamine?


----------



## ektamine

Doing well, I just went down and turned in a resume / introduced myself to a job I've been wanting for ever (which is ironically a restaurant named 'Ideal' thats on the beach and less than 1000ft from my apartment, ideal indeed).

So now I'm vaping hash oil and crossing my fingers.

It's ridiculously hot here, I'm considering walking down to the ocean and going for a swim.

How are things in VA?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

At the moment I'm listening to a really epic black metal song.  

ektamine - did you ever get a chance to listen to Timehunter or Zara yet?  Both are excellent releases.


----------



## ektamine

Not yet, I saw your post though I'll check it out when my playlist is through


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> Not yet, I saw your post though I'll check it out when my playlist is through



Awesome!

I have both editions of each (Timehunter comes in a regular edition, as well as a promo edition, Zara has a black and white cover, as well as a slightly colored one).

I'll throw in a brief picture of Timehunter as it is sweet as shit.

The promo edition comes in a generic cardboard 7" layout so that there's just a picture of the regular edition on the front, inside is the press release on the left and the four discs on right.

As you can see below, Timehunter is a day planner with multiple pages; the four mini CD's are on two pages.


----------



## theotherside

Alright today is a good day indeed!! My g/f got a new job that pays a more and now she will be able to help out TONS more  Some say more money more problems but I say more money more "fun"  

Whats up social??


----------



## ektamine

Well... more money more kratom/drone so I'd say you're philosophy is correct tos!!


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

ektamine said:


> Doing well, I just went down and turned in a resume / introduced myself to a job I've been wanting for ever (which is ironically a restaurant named 'Ideal' thats on the beach and less than 1000ft from my apartment, ideal indeed).
> 
> So now I'm vaping hash oil and crossing my fingers.
> 
> It's ridiculously hot here, I'm considering walking down to the ocean and going for a swim.
> 
> How are things in VA?




Good to hear man!   Interviews are always good, I've been applying for jobs, but I haven't heard back about anything concrete (been unemployed for about five months now and back to being supported by my parents).  I'm dreading having to take out loans for graduate school, that is, assuming I get into graduate school...but then I'll at least have some cash instead of having to worry about living day-to-day.

Things are going alright, its cooler today than it has been, and I drank coffee earlier, which I haven't done in a while, with Adderall.  I felt great for a while but now I've got a splitting headache and its starting to move into my neck which scares me.  I suffer from migraines and have triptan migraine medicine available, but I can't combine it with amphetamine.  Well, I could, but I won't, because it would probably result in a trip to the ER.  Coffee + changing weather (think air pressure changes and sinus pressure changes) = headache.  

I took 440mg of Aleve and 150mg sulindac (a prescription NSAID) and I'm rehydrating with a 32oz bottle of Gatorade now that will hopefully knock this headache down before it gets any worse.  I really wanted to at least drink a few beers tonight but it looks like that won't happen.

The worst thing about having migraines and anxiety issues is even the thought of having a migraine gives me an anxiety attack, so I took 1mg lorazepam about 10 minutes ago.  Thank goodness for Ativan.


----------



## ektamine

^ Man, I'm sorry to hear that NT. Coffee's a bit of a troublemaker. I love the stuff to death but it has so many complications associated with it for such a mild drug.

I know it's not a concrete cure, but do you have any herb within your reach? It'll sure make things _seem_ better/take your mind off headache a bit.


----------



## Swerlz

brb 150mg IM K shot coming up 

i so excite


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Hell yeah man, report back post-shot!  

^^I do, but I'm running dangerously low (I have maybe a bowl pack or two left) and that means I'd have to GB it, which I usually wouldn't have a problem with but right now I think it would, at least at first, make my head hurt more.

I have a feeling I'm going to be swearing off coffee for a while.  I'm sure the levoamphetamine in the Adderall didn't help much, but considering coffee is a drug a lot of people use daily, its interesting how badly I react to it.

I think my brain/body is just used to stuff with a cleaner side effect profile.


----------



## ektamine

Swerlz said:


> brb 150mg IM K shot coming up
> 
> i so excite



^ JEALOUS!@!

It's been so long since I IM'd K.

It used to be a weekly end-of-the-week treat for me...
But then my supplier in the netherlands got busted or something 

Lol he used to send it to me taped to the pages of a dutch womans underwear magazine. Good times!


----------



## theotherside

IM some K.....now that sounds like a lovely night Mr. Swerlz! Please share your experience with us as I have never had the pleasure of using k...only MXE.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

ektamine said:


> ^ JEALOUS!@!
> 
> It's been so long since I IM'd K.
> 
> It used to be a weekly end-of-the-week treat for me...
> But then my supplier in the netherlands got busted or something
> 
> *Lol he used to send it to me taped to the pages of a dutch womans underwear magazine. Good times!*



That's awesome!


----------



## smackcraft

This is no good NMI is always activating when im deactivating for the night lol


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

It seems like its active 24 hours a day now...


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> IM some K.....now that sounds like a lovely night Mr. Swerlz! Please share your experience with us as I have never had the pleasure of using k...only MXE.




^ You must seek it out someday.

I think I have learned more from my experiences with ketamine than any other drug. Thats referring to K-Hole doses though... not the lower, 'intoxicating' doses.
Its a very 'phsyical' drug. It's helped me understand a lot about the _physical reality_ in which we reside. 

High Dose Ketamine + 10-strip of LSD was one of the most if not the most mind-shattering, enlightening trip I've ever had.

I felt like I was released from my physical vessel completely and was able to feel what eternity feels like, 
to be able to feel what it feels like to be ONE with EVERYTHING, in the most literal sense possible.

It was like the borders between me and everything else were 100% removed.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

> I think I have learned more from my experiences with ketamine than any other drug. Thats referring to K-Hole doses though... not the lower, 'intoxicating' doses.
> Its a very 'phsyical' drug. It's helped me understand a lot about the physical reality in which we reside.
> 
> High Dose Ketamine + 10-strip of LSD was one of the most if not the most mind-shattering, enlightening trip I've ever had.



Is jealous.  That just sounds seductive dude.  

I've never tried K, but damn.  My girlfriend and I picked up her roommate's cat from the vet yesterday and she had been fixed, and the cat was on ketamine and buprenorphine and I've never seen a living thing, person or animal, that fucked up before.

It sounds like an amazing drug.


----------



## theotherside

How much different would you say methoxetamine is than K ektamine(or anyone who has had both)?? Been wondering if MXE is different in that many ways or not.

Hey smackcraft how are you doing man?


----------



## smackcraft

yeah but some of us are not on for long at the same times due to locations 

the weekend will be good 

anyway night all

take it easy


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^you too man!  looks like a good weekend it will be


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Is jealous.  That just sounds seductive dude.
> 
> I've never tried K, but damn.  My girlfriend and I picked up her roommate's cat from the vet yesterday and she had been fixed, and the cat was on ketamine and buprenorphine and I've never seen a living thing, person or animal, that fucked up before.
> 
> It sounds like an amazing drug.



It is amazing... A good way to get a perspective on it is read up about John Lilly. He is the scientist that designed/synthesized ketamine, got addicted to it, developed insanity from it, and later died from it.

At one point he was IM'ing shots every 10 minutes or so. His favorite way to do it was floating in a sensory deprivation chamber (where he later died). He went super insane and ended up writing a book about how he could communicate with dolphins or some shit.

But basically, ketamine shuts down all your sensory input piece by piece until all you are left with is your conscious (mental awareness). It feels like your brain is a computer that just got told to power-down. You're senses just kind of 'shut-off' as you feel like you are literally, falling into a hole (the k-hole). Then 45 minutes of imagination/ego-death time, then you feel your senses returning and you ascend from the hole.

Its really weird how physical it feels, you can literally watch and feel the room your in float away from you as you fall into the hole.

LSD and Ketamine are the first two drugs I'd recommend to anyone seeking to learn/think/ponder about reality/existence. But with ketamine, its crucial to experience the K-hole, or else its really just a recreational substance. IM'ing is the best way to hole, for sure. IV'ing will get you there, but its too fast, it doesn't give you time to observe. You will be semi-unconscious by the time you pull the needle out.

One time me and my friend were in my Apartment snorting K, and I decided to IV it. I did it, and then I woke up from it, and I asked my friend, "Wait... did I just IV K?" I had absolutely no recollection of it. So thats why I'd recommend IM definitely.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

So it sounds like a psychedelic experience minus sensory input...or am I way off there?

I have to admit it, you've got the hook in me now, I'm reading about John Lilly now too.


----------



## muvolution

also never used K. I think it's the only "classic" drug of abuse I haven't done.

edit: Eli Lilly sounds like a fucking kook. I wish I had enough K to do shots every 10 minutes, haha.

Is it anything like dissociating from nitrous (in incredibly high doses) while on LSD/ Mescaline? Because my most intense and eye-opening experience ever came when whippiting on like 1mg of L.


----------



## Swerlz

theotherside26 said:


> IM some K.....now that sounds like a lovely night Mr. Swerlz! Please share your experience with us as I have never had the pleasure of using k...only MXE.



I would love to try MXE.. this is my first time in a LOOOONNNGGGG time with K

like I said.. I so excite 


*NSFW*:


----------



## theotherside

That looks yummy and painful to me  Never IVd anything because I get freaked out just giving blood....my brain creates more pain than is needed...wild imagination and all that.
Hey muv you have never tried k either...I'm not alone! 
EDIT-I see you either NT


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Swerlz, is that a BD 1mL syringe you've got there?  

I happen to have one in my mouth too, except it's got Buprenex in it.  

I am jealous.


----------



## muvolution

TOS - I absolutely fucking hate getting IV lines put in/ giving blood/ getting vaccinations, and I am with you - my brain creates more pain than there really is. For some reason though, when I do it myself it does not hurt whatsoever. Granted, I don't think I've ever given blood with a 31G spike (which is tiny - as tiny as they get), but I really don't feel the pain at all. 

NT- I know C.H has been IV'ing bupe for a long time... is buprenex a solution designed for IV though? Do you "rush" off of it? I would imagine that like .1 - .3 mg would be plenty.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Buprenex is solution for injection yes, but I'm not injecting it, I'm using it sublingually (ironically enough, I was told to use it for sublingual administration, even though the formulation is "for injection").  I was provided with the syringes w/o needles anyway.  Plus I'm not ready to IV things just yet, apart from medical situations.  I'm addicted to the act of snorting powders, which makes me think I would get even more addicted to the act of IVing.

I do still get a nice smooth hit from using it under the tongue.  I'm still fighting off this headache, however, so right now I'm just looking for pain relief...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> TOS - I absolutely fucking hate getting IV lines put in/ giving blood/ getting vaccinations, and I am with you - my brain creates more pain than there really is. For some reason though, when I do it myself it does not hurt whatsoever. Granted, I don't think I've ever given blood with a 31G spike (which is tiny - as tiny as they get), but I really don't feel the pain at all.
> 
> NT- I know C.H has been IV'ing bupe for a long time... is buprenex a solution designed for IV though? Do you "rush" off of it? I would imagine that like .1 - .3 mg would be plenty.



The pain from injections can come from hitting a nerve; the larger the gauge, the more pain there will be as well.  If you hit a nerve - it will hurt the most with a huge gauge.  

Buprenex ampules are designed to be that way - although they are more diluted than the solution I create for myself is.  Only by a factor of about 3 though.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Exactly.

I don't have the ampules either, I have pre-loaded syringes with the solution from the ampules.


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> So it sounds like a psychedelic experience minus sensory input...or am I way off there?
> 
> I have to admit it, you've got the hook in me now, I'm reading about John Lilly now too.



It's much different feeling from a traditional serotonergic psych (like LSD). LSD and the traditional psyches feel very 'mental'... You are fully aware that you are a human being experiencing an internal psychedelic experience.

Ketamine is VERY physical. It feels like you are actually going places. In a true K-hole, you will not know you are a human being experiencing an internal experience. You will feel like there is no such thing as 'an individual being'. You will feel like everything that exists is part of you, and you are a part of everything that exists. And while LSD to make you _think_ about that... ketamine will make you _feel_ that. Its like taking it to another level. (Thats my take on it, at least).

Its *very* hard to put into words, but one of the best ways it can be communicated is... it will feel like no other experience you've had 

The closest feeling I can think of to a K-hole would be an EXTREME dose (1.5g +) DXM trip. Its like you cease to exist, but somehow live to experience that, which at least for me, is an invaluable experience.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

> In a true K-hole, you will not know you are a human being experiencing an internal experience. You will feel like there is no such thing as 'an individual being'. You will feel like everything that exists is part of you, and you are a part of everything that exists.



I've had a few peak LSD experiences that felt like this 

I am now very interested indeed.


----------



## ektamine

Swerlz said:


> I would love to try MXE.. this is my first time in a LOOOONNNGGGG time with K
> 
> like I said.. I so excite
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Bro you look soo much like my friend Micheal Norkus from southern florida, its tripping me out hardcore right now.


----------



## muvolution

C.H - I don't think any of my doctors/ nurses have ever hit a nerve, yet it always hurts somewhat, and I know for certain I never have. I think when IV'ing drugs, my brain just knows to prepare for that "rush".

and NT - that is probably a good idea. I definitely have a small addiction to putting shit up my nose, and although I've probably only done like 20 shots or less, I am already at a point where even though I am out of drugs, I could go draw up some water and start tying off and I would start rushing just from the anticipation.


----------



## theotherside

The way you described it ektamine makes it seem like Salvia in a way? More euphoric I'd imagine but are they somewhat similar?
With MXE I railed it with 10mg lines...never came close to a "hole" but it felt euphoric, third eye opening in many ways, and made me enjoy listening to music on an uber level.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

muvolution said:


> C.H - I don't think any of my doctors/ nurses have ever hit a nerve, yet it always hurts somewhat, and I know for certain I never have. I think when IV'ing drugs, my brain just knows to prepare for that "rush".
> 
> and NT - that is probably a good idea. I definitely have a small addiction to putting shit up my nose, and although I've probably only done like 20 shots or less, I am already at a point where even though I am out of drugs, I could go draw up some water and start tying off and I would start rushing just from the anticipation.



Yeah dude, that's what I'm worried about, I get a rush crushing up pills and cutting lines and doing the whole ritual, its something I'm trying to get away from (and having these Buprenex setups is helping a lot with that, but I only have one left and I'm still in a lot of pain, so I may end up snorting the last of my bupe powder on top of it...)

I have mad respect for C.H, I looked at IVing in a completely different light until I met him.  

Captain, you are the man with the plan.  You've done so much for IV HR and HR in general.


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> The way you described it ektamine makes it seem like Salvia in a way? More euphoric I'd imagine but are they somewhat similar?
> With MXE I railed it with 10mg lines...never came close to a "hole" but it felt euphoric, third eye opening in many ways, and made me enjoy listening to music on an uber level.



No no, its nothing like salvia.

The feeling is pretty much inconceivable until you experience it.


The best way to try and imagine what it feels like is think about how it works in your psyche. What it does, literally, is cut off all sensory input from your brain, in other words completely separating mind from body.

If everything you ever knew is gone, but you're still awake.... you're in the k-hole 

Without *any* sensory input, you won't feel like an individual being what-so-ever. Complete ego-death. No more 'you'.

Keep in mind that nothing else really cuts off your sensory input like that. On salvia, you still _feel_ that you have a body, even if you cant control it. You still see patterns and colors and light, you can hear sounds, etc. When every last bit of that input is removed, theres nothing left but what feels to me, like a universal consciousness.

Like I said it probably sounds like crazy talk, but if you re-read this after you've successfully holed, I think it will probably make a lot of sense.


----------



## muvolution

Ektamine, that makes sense and sounds like about what one can achieve through serious No2 or ether abuse, although ket is probably even more intense. 

Also, the couple of times I have dissociated on psychs and whippits/ ether, it has seemed like I was outside my body FOREVER, so I don't know how I could handle an hour long K-hole.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^I was about to ask about that, how is the time distortion on K?  Is it like other psychedelics/high doses of good weed or something different?

I notice Swerlz isn't online anymore...I bet he's enjoying himself


----------



## muvolution

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> Captain, you are the man with the plan.  You've done so much for IV HR and HR in general.



quoted for truth. 

I fuckin love the guy.

NT- why don't you try "waterlining" the solution since you are low and want the BA boost?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^What do you mean by waterlining it?


----------



## theotherside

Trust me ektamine...that is FAR from crazy talk. You should see me when I start to feel the need to describe certain aspects of psychedelics  Like transformers...more than meets the eye.........


----------



## muvolution

snort the solution - it usually absorbs more quickly and will have a higher BA than powder.

Gah - Suboxone is the only drug I cannot snort - the moment I do, I puke, no matter what. I think it's the flavoring.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^oohh, duh...I had never heard the term "waterlining" before 

Will do now.  Thanks for the tip.  Standby one


----------



## theotherside

muvolution said:


> quoted for truth.
> 
> I fuckin love the guy.
> 
> NT- why don't you try "waterlining" the solution since you are low and want the BA boost?



Yes I must third this....Captain is amazing. I tell him as often as I can because some people just really make you happy to be alive sometimes. Another beautiful soul(besides all of you of course) is Laika..once you guys get to know him longer you will see what I mean. Of course Swerlz has known him quite a bit longer than me.


----------



## muvolution

I feel very "at peace" with being on bluelight because I know that it is actually helping people and preventing suffering due to people like you and Laika and Swerlz and CH and Cane, as opposed to just being a place to talk about drugs.

Edit: I never heard waterlining either until I was on here. I always just called it snortin drugs in water. Funny story - one time a friend and i ran out of dope so we put our 3 or 4 razor blades in a pill bottle with water, shook for 5 minutes, poured out the water and evapped it on low heat, and ended up with like .1 of powder which when split absolutely fucking rocked both of us.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

muvolution said:


> I feel very "at peace" with being on bluelight because I know that it is actually helping people and preventing suffering due to people like you and Laika and Swerlz and CH and Cane, as opposed to just being a place to talk about drugs.
> 
> Edit: I never heard waterlining either until I was on here. I always just called it snortin drugs in water. Funny story - one time a friend and i ran out of dope so we put our 3 or 4 razor blades in a pill bottle with water, shook for 5 minutes, poured out the water and evapped it on low heat, and ended up with like .1 of powder which when split absolutely fucking rocked both of us.



^That's nuts.  I ended up just snorting the last of my crushed up Suboxone tablet instead.  I'm really trying to hold onto these last solution-filled syringes for emergencies, and even though I feel thinking today is an emergency, I then remember that I have lorazepam that is finally making an appearance and that I took some NSAIDs that are starting to work as well.

muvolution, I am with you on this 100%.  Bluelight did originally start out as a place to talk about doing drugs for me, but once I got to know the people on here, it became more and more of a true community; which is something that I don't think is the case with other drug boards.  Y'all are good people and I know you got my back and I got yours.  :D


----------



## theotherside

Well said muv....I feel that because this site is all about Harm Reduction, it stands apart from others like it. People on here(for the most part) really do care. I care about everyone I have come in contact with....even more with those who need help understanding this life and even though none of us really "knows" there is beauty to be found in all of us being  connected through the internet.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Very, very well put my man.


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> ^I was about to ask about that, how is the time distortion on K?  Is it like other psychedelics/high doses of good weed or something different?
> 
> I notice Swerlz isn't online anymore...I bet he's enjoying himself



The time dilation is, you guessed it, also very hard to put into words. Hell its hard to even remember your own K-holes lol. 

But this is how it feels to me:

The time dilation is extreme, maybe ultimate (the highest possible). It feels when you're _in the hole_, time ceases to exist. But then after what feels like an eternity, its like someone presses the 'power-up'  button in your brain. You feel a snap, where you suddenly return to being 'you'/being conscious. Then slowly, you gain your motor control back, you gain your vision back, you start processing your sensory input, and then your left with the tail end of the trip in which you are fully awake/aware/conscious. The sub-k-hole trip feels a lot like DXM, its wobbly, hard to move straight, fuzzy, and there seems to be a gap in between thinking about moving and actually moving. Its really fun, but not very spiritual. The k-hole on the other hand is as spiritual as I get. Nothing is more 'enlightening' to me then a k-hole (well other than a k-hole on psychedelics). I feel like I've learned more about reality & consciousness from ketamine than any other drug, including LSD.

Some may not agree. But for me, after taking some time to experience K in everyway possible, I feel like I've reconstructed every single part of my understanding of the universe around me.

I feel like complete dissociation is as close to a 'complete understanding' of the universe as you can get, save for death.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^I seriously think you should write a trip report for that (those?) experiences man, it sounds like it would be an awesome read!


----------



## theotherside

Yeah ektamine.....you should submit a trip report man....take the time, make it right and share your experience in full detail. I know words can hardly do it justice but the fun part about trip report writing is trying.


----------



## ektamine

Yeah I know, I used to be set on writing at least one up, but it's always so hard to put the experience into words that give the experience justice. Do my explanations paint a picture in your mind? Or do they just kinda sound like psychedelic jib-jab? lol, being the one who has experienced it, I can't tell.

Sadly my K source fell apart, but luckily its about the easiest scheduled drug to find online so hopefully I will find another one soon.

Then you can certainly count on a report, whether it makes me sound like a schizo or not


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

They paint a pretty damn good picture, and this is coming from somebody who's done 2C-I and 2C-E a handful of times, mushrooms and handful of times, DXM once, DPH once (fuck that shit) and LSD a bit more than a "handful" of times  and you're describing some feelings that are very very much like the feelings I've experienced during psychedelic experiences.

If you just talking about K in a social gives me chills and LSD flashbacks, I think you can write a good trip report.


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> They paint a pretty damn good picture, and this is coming from somebody who's done 2C-I and 2C-E a handful of times, mushrooms and handful of times, DXM once, DPH once (fuck that shit) and LSD a bit more than a "handful" of times  and you're describing some feelings that are very very much like the feelings I've experienced during psychedelic experiences.
> 
> If you just talking about K in a social gives me chills and LSD flashbacks, I think you can write a good trip report.



Yeah... well you know I used to write a lot of trip reports (before I was a member here, I was very active at the other large drug-forum), but recently I just haven't had the money and have been focusing on priorities other than psychedelics.

But, I'm on the VERGE (fingers crossed) of finding work VERY soon (hopefully this week!), and my life in last few months has really been coming back together. I feel like if this trend continues this summer will probably be another summer of fun/love/exploration/psychedelic madness and I have a strong desire to get back in the habit of recording/writing about my experiences. It's feels really good to express all the insights gained from these trips.


----------



## ektamine

muvolution said:


> Ektamine, that makes sense and sounds like about what one can achieve through serious No2 or ether abuse, although ket is probably even more intense.
> 
> Also, the couple of times I have dissociated on psychs and whippits/ ether, it has seemed like I was outside my body FOREVER, so I don't know how I could handle an hour long K-hole.



Yep, it does have some strong ties to N2O, and even more-so, DXM. I'm often hesitant to add the part about it being similar to DXM though, because most people use DXM via syrups which is really a shitty experience. Also, because low doses of DXM are absolutely nothing like high-doses of DXM.

But you know how N2O kind of 'sucks you out of reality' for a second? Thats like a small taste, a very small taste, of the k-hole.

Curious, do you feel something very vast, or large, when you do N2O (more specifically if your on other psyches at the same time)? Like do you feel a connection to a larger, greater thing?

That too, is like a taste of ketamine dissociation. That vast, limitless, physical space.


One time (I don't recommend this) when I was feeling particularly courageous/self-destructive, I combined K DXM and Nitrous.

There's no way I could even begin to _try_ and explain that trip, because it doesn't even make sense to my own memory. It feels like I literally scooped a hole out of my memory, its just not there, the experience simply cannot be recalled.

O how I  droogz.
The universe seems to be a paradox


----------



## theotherside

The tricky part is coming up for you ektamine. When you find work, you have to balance out being a "sheep" and being able to shed your work "skin" once you walk in your front door. Being a weekend warrior only satisfies a little, so you are forced with hard decisions on the daily....should I take this tonight if I have work in the morning? As long as you do the right thing and keep doing what you "have" to so you continue with your love for droogz


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> The tricky part is coming up for you ektamine. When you find work, you have to balance out being a "sheep" and being able to shed your work "skin" once you walk in your front door. Being a weekend warrior only satisfies a little, so you are forced with hard decisions on the daily....should I take this tonight if I have work in the morning? As long as you do the right thing and keep doing what you "have" to so you continue with your love for droogz



Yeah... Well I'm a bit of a strange case... 

I only really do my favorite drugs when I have work (used to work 30 - 35hrs a week) because I can only fully enjoy the meaningful drugs (psychedelics) when my life is in order. Otherwise I spend the whole trip thinking about how drugs don't mean shit unless you're enjoying life without them.

When I don't have work... thats when my drug use really gets messy. I start doing more stimulants, more downers, and less psychedelics & 'insightful' drugs. I guess thats when I stop using drugs for fun, and start using them to forget about my problems.

I believe that money doesn't buy happiness, but (a small amount of) money provides the stability that _sets you up_ to find happiness.

It's definitely all about balance. Balance is probably the most important/useful thing you can learn in life.


----------



## muvolution

Yeah that makes sense. I never got into whippits too heavily, but when I would do it I would go big. I remember some times with No2 alone (er, with cannabis, ethanol and opium, but that was the usual) I would take like 5 balloons in a row and not breath air in between, and that would completely suck me out of my body and at times it was very spiritual to become everything and have everything become you; to see outside the world and shut your brain down, then restart it.

Several times I would mix LSD, No2, and ether and have extremely visual, crazy dissociative experiences, one of which I would say is the most imminently enlightening  single experience I have ever had. I suppose that one's brain lets them see what they want to see, but isn't that kinda the point of religion - as a lens to view things through?

---

As far as Bluelight vs Er...other forums, I have submitted several trip reports all leaning very heavily on the dangers of the drugs that I was writing about, in impeccable prose and a scientific, technical style, yet they were never published.
The thing about Bluelight is that it provides instant and accessible harm reduction, and a good community has developed around that.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah plus here at Bluelight there is no need to go swimming which is good because I hate the pool  So what is going on tonight in your world muvolution? Put my girl to bed and now I am pleasantly blazed/comfortably numb.


----------



## ektamine

Hello NMI!







*Why the shit-eating grin you ask?*


Well... I just got back from here










(I like to call it my front yard )

Where I ran into a friend who smoked me out with a bowl of ice on the cliffs (hey, its been a while ). And then watched the sun set over a bowl of hash.

So its been a good, and so-far-undrunk, cinco de mayo.
Now where's that damned tequila 

Enjoy your night bluelight!


----------



## muvolution

Did only like 1mg of bupe snorted and am surprisingly buzzing off it - I usually don't at all. So because I was feeling good from that, I started getting some stuff done in my new apartment and as I was unpacking I found a tiny ball of O in my cooking supplies, probably for tea, so once I got back to where I'm staying I rolled on up with that in it and am feeling quite dandy from it. 
Shit's gotta be at least 4 years old, hard as a rock, and it's probably that long since I had any. It tastes soooo good.


----------



## ektamine

O as in Opium?

Maaan... the only time I ever smoked opie was when I harvested a little myself from some poppies that I grew... It tasted delicious - one of my favorite tastes! And gave me quite a satisfactory buzz too.


----------



## theotherside

Looks very peaceful/fun ektamine! Even though my beach(galveston) has brown water and tar everywhere I still love going down there a few times each summer. I am planning on doing the last few g's of my drone stash followed by a small dose trip(not sure which one yet) in a few weeks while lying on the beach all night. Bring a few tents and beer in a cooler(so that they will think I'm drunk  )


----------



## muvolution

yup. Opium. so good. And yes, in case you were wondering DEA, it's all gone now - none for you guys.

The beach is so rad. I know how the gulf is, though, TOS, I lived in NOLA for 5 years, and both Grand Isle and Buloxi are totally fucked up now.


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> Looks very peaceful/fun ektamine! Even though my beach(galveston) has brown water and tar everywhere I still love going down there a few times each summer. I am planning on doing the last few g's of my drone stash followed by a small dose trip(not sure which one yet) in a few weeks while lying on the beach all night. Bring a few tents and beer in a cooler(so that they will think I'm drunk  )



Its the best man. All my favorite memories of droogz are on the beach. The northern CA beaches are soooo nice, lots of cliffs and secluded coves, I remember one of my fondest MDMA memories was having a fairly large illegal rave (/dubstep/acid tripper party) on a beach under the full moon from midnight to sunrise... with a HUGE soundsystem and a visualizer (like in windows media player) projected out across the cliffs. 

Another time me and two of my closest friends consumed large doses of foxy (5-meo-dipt) and took a box of whippits and a nitrous cracker to the beach at night. That was funnnnnn 


The beach is definitely the best place consume droogz. The beach and deep, deep, deep in the forest.


----------



## coelophysis

Good evening


----------



## theotherside

It is almost not worth going in the day time, but at night the beach is so calm and under the moonlight the water just looks beautiful to my eyes. Probably go to Moody Gardens to entertain my girl....3D movie/Rainforest type of stuff. You have any travel plans this summer?
I can't afford to go anywhere great.

Hola Senior Laika...what are you up to my friend? No work tonight?


----------



## ektamine

Laika said:


> Good evening



Evening sir %)

Did you work this evening?
Betcha made some killer tips if you did.

Happy cinco de mayo


----------



## coelophysis

Just got out of work & I have tomorrow off  Pretty pumped. The gf has work early, so by the time I'm waking up she'll be getting out of work 

And +1 for the beach being the best spot for festivities. What would I do without it?


----------



## coelophysis

Thought there was gonna be a lot more business but I still came home with decent money for a weekday night.


----------



## Bill

Holy crapola, very clever thread title
Noice :]


----------



## ektamine

Huh, thats surprising to me. Is cinco de mayo big in (NJ?) or wherever you are located?

Here in CA the restaurants are literally overflowing with drunken fools :D


----------



## theotherside

Hey bill.....Laika came up with a good one  I like it too....
what are you up to?

Good to hear Laika....now you get a good nights rest for the busy nights...Friday/Sat.


----------



## ektamine

muvolution said:


> Several times I would mix LSD, No2, and ether and have extremely visual, crazy dissociative experiences, one of which I would say is the most imminently enlightening  single experience I have ever had.



After reading that I can just about gaurantee that you will enjoy / find immense value from the LSD + Ketamine combination. 

It would probably be very similar to your LSD + Nitrous experience, except WAY stronger, and with enough time for your consciousness to kind of 'explore to vastness of nothing' if that makes any sense. The word nothing could be substituted for 'the void' or what ever you want to call that space that dissociatives take you to. 

With the LSD added, its very nice. The ketamine kinda temporarily steals you from your LSD trip, you won't even be able to understand that your tripping while in the hole, but then you'll come out of it and be back in LSD land with a whole truckload of insight into what just occurred.

It has redefined my understanding of 'spirit' and what it means to be a 'spiritual being'.


----------



## coelophysis

Bill said:


> Holy crapola, very clever thread title
> Noice :]



Hah thanks 

Bill, drop in here more often, wouldya?

I thought cinco de mayo would be good. It wasn't complaint worthy, but it certainly didn't feel like I was catering to cinco de mayo party people. Maybe they were ordering different kinds of food..


----------



## muvolution

Yeah, it's definitely nothingness... shits crazy. 


I was really surprised when I got to the tiny town I just moved to since it's in the Southwest but everyone is white. That didn't stop people from starting to drink at noon though.


----------



## Bill

Not much, just relaxin' at the moment
How's it going with you guys?



Laika said:


> Bill, drop in here more often, wouldya?



Will do


----------



## coelophysis

Cool beans 


I'm listening to Islands & about to spark up.


----------



## coelophysis

Beach pics from the iphone 


*NSFW*:


----------



## ektamine

Laika! Amazing!

I need you in my *(Photography) Why you love the place you live* thread!!

*The Great Pacific*

*NSFW*:


----------



## coelophysis

We don't have any epic cliffs or palm trees like that unfortunately here. But we do have the NYC skyline which is purdy epic.


----------



## ektamine

Well between me and you (lol, since we're on a public forum and all...), this shot:





almost made me have an accident in my pants 


Seriously, it's really beautiful. I can just imagine sitting down in that river-duct-thing and smoking bowl after bowl. Those are the kind of places I fall in love with 

Among others, of course. But the forest and the beach feel more like home than any other place to me.


----------



## coelophysis

That is my SPOT. Also that river is always changing the direction in which it cuts through the sand. Some times it swirls, sometimes it goes straight. If you stare long enough and watch it you can actually watch it morph it's incredible.

I find shit tons of sea glass in that river.


----------



## ektamine

Laika said:


> That is my SPOT. Also that river is always changing the direction in which it cuts through the sand. Some times it swirls, sometimes it goes straight. If you stare long enough and watch it you can actually watch it morph it's incredible.
> 
> I find shit tons of sea glass in that river.



I love how rivers do that at the beach. It's like every week you can go and snap a totally unique picture of the same spot 

Heres 3 pictures of the river by my apartment at 3 different times. Sometimes it makes some really cool/strange patterns.


*NSFW*:


----------



## theotherside

Sorry to butt in here, but ektamine...what did you get from that pro-drug mephedrone convo earlier in the mephedrone megathread? I was confused to say the least>....did you take anything useful from that?


----------



## ektamine

Oh... well I understand it.

You know how heroin is a pro-drug to morphine? 
Like diacetylmorphine (heroin) isn't psychoactive, but rather it turns into morphine in vivo.

Well apparently, they've developed a pro-drug to mephedrone (the ketal analogue, I think) which when exposed to moisture (which is present in the air) degrades into mephedrone.

But it has enough molecular differences to make it not technically a cathinone – until it gets exposed to moisture. Thus, its legal until you open the package.

It's certainly believable as the concept of pro-drugs has been utilized for a while (in pharmaceuticals, mostly), this is simply a pro-drug that degrades into the desired substance in vitro (outside the body).

Is that what you meant?


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I understood that...like soma is a pro-drug. Did you catch a name by chance? I was just looking back through and can't tell...do they "have" a chem name yet or is this just speculation?


----------



## ektamine

I'm pretty sure that someone said they are currently in production of it, I didn't catch a name though.


----------



## coelophysis

ektamine said:


> I love how rivers do that at the beach. It's like every week you can go and snap a totally unique picture of the same spot
> 
> Heres 3 pictures of the river by my apartment at 3 different times. Sometimes it makes some really cool/strange patterns.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



It's ironic how much that spot reminds me of my spot. It's like we live mirror imagedly of eachother.


----------



## ektamine

I know, that picture stood out to me for the same reason.

Photography is great... Shows you a lot about other peoples perspectives and there similarities/differences.


----------



## ektamine

And I think its time for a *Cat Appreciation Break* 

*NSFW*: 








I think I pissed her off cause I ruined her daydreaming 8)


----------



## theotherside

Ahh to be a cat, high on catnip daydreaming the day away...sounds nice. Too bad I get near a cat my eyes go crazy and my nose won't stop dripping. CRAZY cat allergy.


----------



## ektamine

Alright...
The time has come, for me to take more hash oil foilerz,

RALLY UP TEAM NMI!!! I need your positive vibes to insure maximum fun is achieved.

I'll start things off. So you wanna talk about positive vibes eh? Hows THIS for positive vibes:


----------



## theotherside

You just scared me straight with that photo ektamine....I am a nervous wreck now


----------



## ektamine

tos!!! 

I'm so sorry!

How about something a little bit lighter to cheer you up then?






Smoke some weed, look at that guy for a minute, and tell me you don't wanna just hug people


----------



## coelophysis

This - Seriously. Like as if one of the beach boys had an out cast son who used daddy's old equipment to churn this out in the middle of the night, amirite, amirite? Goodnight


----------



## ektamine

^ I'm gonna give it a whirl right now, I'll deliver my ponderings and speculations shortly :D

Going to sleep? Yeah it must be late where you are. Night man %)


----------



## coelophysis

5:09am.. Just took my last rip


----------



## ektamine

^ Damn, and to think... I'm literally going to be exactly where you are in 3 hours (its 2:09 here, and I usually smoke until 5ish and then pass out).

One in the same... One in the same :D

Enjoy your stoney dreams


----------



## theotherside

Night laika...i have to be at work in less than 4 hours yaaaayyyyy!! I always go in tired fridays so no biggie.


----------



## coelophysis

Branches 

Have a nice evening remainder!


----------



## ektamine

Dayuum tos, you staying up all night?


----------



## theotherside

well fridays are always like this...i will take a 2 hour catnap(also had a 2 hour nap at 3:30pm yesterday) and i get off at 3pm so things should work out. Will go to sleep in about 15 minutes or so.


----------



## ektamine

shichzer...

I'll probably be up all night 'cause of my *ahem* earlier activities... I'll hold down the fort while all of you are gone! 
Don't worry, everything will be juuuuuuuuuuust fine when you get back, yep.


----------



## theotherside

I'm sure smackcraft and gavatron will be 'round soon anyways. God I hate working....maybe it is the 17 year old stoner deep inside me but after working non stop without more than a few days off here and there life starts to get annoying. Lucky for me they have a thing called caffeine that is work friendly.


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> God I hate working....maybe it is the 17 year old stoner deep inside me but after working non stop without more than a few days off here and there life starts to get annoying. Lucky for me they have a thing called caffeine that is work friendly.



Yeah but thats all part of having a job, right?

It's better than your alternative, not having a job and having to hunt for wild animals / find shelter all day 

But yeah I do know what you mean, I used to work fairly high hours (probably not as high as you? How many hrs/week are you working right now?) and often times I would just get severely depressed/anxious in the mornings before work. 

You know the feeling: "Ugggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggh" 


Set yourself aside a treat for after work... Extra kratom, a 6-pack of quality beer, or a line of drone (tho that will likely result in much more drone) would probably suffice.

I'm a hardcore cannabis lover to the very core, so I always would motivate myself during extra hard weeks by buying an extra big sack and packing a HUGE bong bowl before work. Then I'd come home and before I even set my keys down take a massive rip. It seems to work alright :D


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> I'm sure smackcraft and gavatron will be 'round soon anyways.



I know haha.... I feel like the intercontinental bridge or some shit because I always get on with all the americans (you and laika) and then keep conversing all the way until you guys go to sleep and the aussies come about 

Thats why bluelights so addictive... 24/7 man it never stops.


----------



## theotherside

I smoked before work yesterday morning and it was awful....I kept thinking this guy was looking at me or smelling me(he is like office space werid)....normal conversations are odd when I'm high...like all conversation is forced or something. On a small amount of hydrocodone with a little stimulating kratom(rarely pv) work goes quickly.
I know exactly what you mean about having anxiety before work sometimes....that is how I got stuck in this low dose xanax routine.


----------



## gavatron@oz

*dawn patrol*



theotherside26 said:


> I'm sure smackcraft and gavatron will be 'round soon anyways. God I hate working....maybe it is the 17 year old stoner deep inside me but after working non stop without more than a few days off here and there life starts to get annoying. Lucky for me they have a thing called caffeine that is work friendly.



Evening all, you all on dawn patrol?? Its a school night...
Hows thing,whos on it,fess up...
They say you dont get good yay in oz.. Well the boats in...and i beg yo differ... Ahhhh its a bitter sweet memory..but they say a change is as good as a holiday..in that case, im on the moon. 
Pipes on later..or maybe i should keep it to one..hmmmm

Dont u people work????


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> I smoked before work yesterday morning and it was awful....I kept thinking this guy was looking at me or smelling me(he is like office space werid)....normal conversations are odd when I'm high...like all conversation is forced or something. On a small amount of hydrocodone with a little stimulating kratom(rarely pv) work goes quickly.
> I know exactly what you mean about having anxiety before work sometimes....that is how I got stuck in this low dose xanax routine.



Really? I wasnt aware you were taking benzos. Do you take them regularly? 

I've always secretly wanted to get a script for benzos (because I really have anxiety issues) but I'm scared shitless of getting addicted to them. It seems like a horrible WD and possibly a hard habit to break. It's sort of a dilemma. If I could have the self-control to just take them when my anxiety was bad, I'd certainly get them. I'm just not sure that I have that self-control, is the thing.

Yeah, I know what you mean about cannabis. Even though I love cannabis to death with every molecule in my body, I don't smoke at work because it makes me 'awkward' if that makes sense. I'm not sure if *I* actually get awkward, I have a feeling its all in my head, but none-the-less it feels weird and awkward so its less enjoyable.

Also, when I don't smoke regularly, it effects me waaaay stronger. But I've been smoking regularly for years, my whole family has their medical cards lol.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah when I get up(or right before work) I take .5mgs. Low dose therapy...used to use phenazepam that was watered down but got tired of that. Never take a benzo any other time of day unless I'm going through a bad trip or bad comedown. Like I said I like many things 

I will be back on in about 12 hours or so..........good night and good luck!!!


----------



## gavatron@oz

*intercontinental*



ektamine said:


> I know haha.... I feel like the intercontinental bridge or some shit because I always get on with all the americans (you and laika) and then keep conversing all the way until you guys go to sleep and the aussies come about
> 
> Thats why bluelights so addictive... 24/7 man it never stops.



You gotta interact with different people,from all walks of life,gives you a good perspective of the world..and how many of 'us' are out there....

Smackcrafts a red headed scottish man...(hello smackcraft - i know you'll like that)...but you right about me, im a dero aussie... Dont forget we 're descendants of a few boat loads of  criminals that england didnt want, What did u expect..


----------



## ektamine

Night man, hope work goes fast for ya.


----------



## ektamine

gavatron@oz said:


> You gotta interact with different people,from all walks of life,gives you a good perspective of the world..and how many of 'us' are out there....
> 
> Smackcrafts a red headed scottish man...(hello smackcraft - i know you'll like that)...but you right about me, im a dero aussie... Dont forget we 're descendants of a few boat loads of  criminals that england didnt want, What did u expect..



*LOL*

Gavatron!! Just in motherfucking time. Literally. Impeccable timing. It's like clockwork around here 

Plus, we'll maybe be on similar wavelengths today,  cause I was hittin' the pipe earlier (the methyl pipe )


----------



## ektamine

So tell me gava,

If you aussies are all descendants of criminals, would your government be hypocritical like mine and not let me in because I'm a felon??


----------



## gavatron@oz

wheres the love TOS-hes avoiding me......

What u doing up(dont even know if its late or not where u are)

friday night here. Went to go watch aus play new zealand in rugby at mates place.but was a bit sketchy feeling so i bailed..not sure if its the excess marching powder or the heavily tattooed bikies there..bit much.

Now in comfort of home. Heating plates up for cutting boarf chatting to my cyber friends..ahh ,home sweet home. I really enjoy getting fucked up at home,sometimes alone..Not sure if thats cool?? Oh well.im having fun.

CHase that dragon ektamine...and eat the fucker.. I saw some nice crystals today when fossiking...lol


----------



## gavatron@oz

im not sure bout immigration laws,we're not that harsh tho i dont think..i wasnt even born here,let alone a descendant.. But where im from is worse..im a gypsy.

Whats your felony misdemeanour??


----------



## ektamine

Sadly it's all gone... high as a majafuckah though...

Yeah bro I'm right there with ya... A lotta times I just wanna get high in the nice comfort of my home. I like to rage when the time is due, party of my face and never sleep, but other times I just wanna chill out at home with a bowl and some droogz. 

Marching powder... I like it. 

Fossiking? I'm not sure I've heard that before 


Oh and TOS just went to sleep, thats why I was saying your timing was impeccable. We were just talking about how the NMI social dance goes haha.


----------



## ektamine

gavatron@oz said:


> im not sure bout immigration laws,we're not that harsh tho i dont think..i wasnt even born here,let alone a descendant.. But where im from is worse..im a gypsy.
> 
> Whats your felony misdemeanour??



It's not a misdemeanor, its a felony.
I have a fairly hefty record, but luckily most of it is as a minor.

My charges are:
[Felony] Possession of a Controlled Substance (44 Tabs of LSD)
[Misdemeanor] Under the Influence (Heroin Overdose)

and a couple of public intoxication charges (I was high as fuck gallivanting around town doing stupid shit in a benzo blackout).

Could be worse but in today's world it limits alot of my opportunities, mostly work and travel.



Man, seriously, if they let me in to Australia and I thought I could find a job their, I'd literally move there in a heartbeat. My country is a pile of shit, and its going down the drain _fast_. Seriously, this country is about to fall a long way down. Shits falling apart at the seams here left and right. I have nothing really tying me here, what-so-ever. And I've been wanting to start fresh in a different country for most of my life, really. Which is one of the reasons I lived in Samoa, but that had to come to an end sometime.

Where did you move from if you don't mind me asking?
And when did you move to Aus?


----------



## smackcraft

Good morning everyone


----------



## ektamine

Morning SC.

Is it sunny in Scotland today?


----------



## smackcraft

Its not sunny scotland today 

its cloudy as fuck scotland lol

how wbout where ur at mate ?


----------



## gavatron@oz

morning smackcraft..Your late..

EKTAMINE--I was born in Hungary,lived there until 5,then in Austria til 7,and came immigrated to Australia after that..Hungary was still under communist rule,so my parents legged it to give my sister and i a brighter future..
I sorta figured your not the most patriotic sepo..your health system sucks balls..and your economies fucked,so the treasury keeps printing more money..if my memory serves me right,your countries in serious debt..
Fuck mate ,pack up and bail..living in Samoa would just makd you hate the US.. Pacific Islands are mellow as fuck..if your happy with a simple life,its perfect.. You 'd like oz.

Is finding work a drama where u are? Im fucked without work, gotta support lifestyke and habit..


----------



## gavatron@oz

EKTAMINE-- its fucked when it runs out... When i see the end is near,i fucken smash it real hard so that i can get the cum down started.. But i wont hit it unless im well supplied..dont like a tease,i like a roll.

SMAKCRAFT- its night,pretty cold-17ddgrees C. But daytimes r good.25ish


----------



## ektamine

gavatron@oz said:


> EKTAMINE--I was born in Hungary,lived there until 5,then in Austria til 7,and came immigrated to Australia after that..Hungary was still under communist rule,so my parents legged it to give my sister and i a brighter future..
> I sorta figured your not the most patriotic sepo..your health system sucks balls..and your economies fucked,so the treasury keeps printing more money..if my memory serves me right,your countries in serious debt..
> Fuck mate ,pack up and bail..living in Samoa would just makd you hate the US.. Pacific Islands are mellow as fuck..if your happy with a simple life,its perfect.. You 'd like oz.



Yep, you pretty much got the jist of it. I'm certain this country is on its downfall. I'm sure it'll take a while to completely fall apart, but its sure as hell not going to get better. It's all downhill from here 

Yeah, living in Samoa _did_ make me hate the US, haha. Seriously. That was a major turning point for me.

But honestly I want to find somewhere were I can chill out with people that speak english, somewhere where I can find a job, and somewhere were I can do drugs. 

Australia would really be perfect... Coming from California, I couldn't stand England's location on the globe.... Aus would be much, much better in terms of geography. Thought about moving to Canada for a while but they won't let me in as a Felon. Fuckin' Canadians.




gavatron@oz said:


> Is finding work a drama where u are? Im fucked without work, gotta support lifestyke and habit..



Yeah man, the job market is just as fucked as the economy over here. Its at a dead standstill...


----------



## Swerlz

Morning guys 

Fuckin fuck that was intense last night.. I'm still trying to piece together what the fuck happened.. All I know is, that is was fuckin super fun.. I had like absolutely no contact with my body. It was weird, but not too frightening like I've heard it can be..heh


----------



## gavatron@oz

SWERLZ-what was tme offender to make you feel this way..i want in.

Im fucken tweaking now,coke n meth,not sure if good idea.. Feels fucken good.

EKTAMINE-work here is a bit fickle.pending how keen you are and what skills you got.. Im a fuckwit,stubborn cunt and i wont stoop to certain lows.But my jib is always there.

Check out if you can immigrate here..even poor its fun. But much better cashed up.ive seen botn extremes.


----------



## ektamine

Swerlz said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Fuckin fuck that was intense last night.. I'm still trying to piece together what the fuck happened.. All I know is, that is was fuckin super fun.. I had like absolutely no contact with my body. It was weird, but not too frightening like I've heard it can be..heh



Glad your back Swerlz 

It funny, your simple mentioning of your plans to IM ketamine sparked a huge philosophical outpour of the complexities of the K-Hole and what it means. After experiencing it, you should go back through this thread and read some of it – I bet you can relate !! 

If you're at all interested... check out teh PD social too... (it continued over there with multiple other users, lol)


But yeah, I love that feeling, after a K-Hole, when you feel like you've just witnessed the universe being reconstructed or something, and you kinda just 'ascend' back up to reality.


----------



## smackcraft

im not sure on the temp here , i think its a bit colder even though clouds are meant to help keep heat in but i know i didnt wake up today hardly able to breath with the humidity like the rest of the week

i wonder how the fight against our forest fires across th UK are doing


----------



## gavatron@oz

see you all a bit latef on .Struggling 101-


----------



## smackcraft

time for a kip gav ?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Good Morning Social!

Looks like I missed a good amount of socialization.  

Anybody want to give me the short version???!!!


----------



## ektamine

LOL NT, did you really go to sleep and wake up already?

I've been here this whole time 

Basically, I don't think you missed all that much actually, other than endless discussion about ketamine and uhh... I think some other stuff??

Idk, I'm not the best person to ask, I'm high as a kite.


----------



## ektamine

Ohh wait.... I know what you missed!!

These guys --


----------



## Swerlz

ektamine said:


> Glad your back Swerlz
> 
> It funny, your simple mentioning of your plans to IM ketamine sparked a huge philosophical outpour of the complexities of the K-Hole and what it means. After experiencing it, you should go back through this thread and read some of it – I bet you can relate !!
> 
> If you're at all interested... check out teh PD social too... (it continued over there with multiple other users, lol)
> 
> 
> But yeah, I love that feeling, after a K-Hole, when you feel like you've just witnessed the universe being reconstructed or something, and you kinda just 'ascend' back up to reality.



lol I'm glad I could be the catalyst for almost 5 pages since I posted my plans 

Reading through it now heh


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^hahaha, sounds like you should post here more often!

ekamine, I did indeed go to sleep and wake up already, I went to bed at around 2am, and woke up right before I got on BL.  Did the old set alarm 60 minutes before wake up time, took 20mg XR Dexedrine, gave the girlfriend 20mg XR Dexedrine, and we both go back to sleep and wake up very motivated 

Glad to hear everybody had a good evening!


----------



## Swerlz

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> ^hahaha, sounds like you should post here more often!
> 
> ekamine, I did indeed go to sleep and wake up already, I went to bed at around 2am, and woke up right before I got on BL.  Did the old set alarm 60 minutes before wake up time, took 20mg XR Dexedrine, gave the girlfriend 20mg XR Dexedrine, and we both go back to sleep and wake up very motivated
> 
> Glad to hear everybody had a good evening!



I would of if I wasn't paralyzed last night tripping balls lol


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^No worries man, I noticed you logged off right after talking about the IM shot.  I take it you had a good time though?


----------



## Swerlz

Yeah right after I posted the pic of my the shot in my mouth.. I cleaned up my room a little.. got my comfy lounge chair ready.. in my lounge chair I had my ipod with Shpongle primed and ready and a bowl of Blue Diesel.. Hit the bowl then jabbed my thigh and proceeded to inject the fun..

before I knew what happened it was like 2hrs later lol.... fantastic stuff


----------



## ektamine

My all-time favorite drug


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Y'all are just making me want to try ket that much more haha

Even the NMI social is becoming a drug trigger


----------



## Swerlz

heh  


*NSFW*:


----------



## ektamine

Looks tasty my friend!

And shpongle is dope. D-M-T-L-S-D-D-M-T-L-S-D


----------



## smackcraft

I am so DAMN hungry 

got food cooking and it smells so gooood but thats making me even more so hungry ... cook god damn it cook !!!!


----------



## Swerlz

I just ate 3 waffles, 2 bowls of ceral, and 3 eggs.. I'm still hungry




fuckthisweedisgood


----------



## ektamine

^ 

I have plenty of hash oil, but no food 

Oh well, hash oil's better anyways :D


How much K was in your shot?


----------



## smackcraft

i just munched out .. feel better now 

Lamb chops, spinach, tatties with gravy

then a yogurt

then rhubarb and custard 

fat bastard he he


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^That sounds really good actually.

I'd love some eggs though, Swerlz.

I'm speeding on Dexedrine so I ate some toast with jam on it about four hours ago and I don't have any more desire to eat...


----------



## smackcraft

I am wishing i had some drugs other than my methadone of course, i miss sitting getting wasted and having a good night 

been way too long


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Methadone still sounds pretty nice.  

There are lots of things you can safely combine with methadone.


----------



## smackcraft

Indeed but the problem is having the money to buy them lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> The way you described it ektamine makes it seem like Salvia in a way? More euphoric I'd imagine but are they somewhat similar?
> With MXE I railed it with 10mg lines...never came close to a "hole" but it felt euphoric, third eye opening in many ways, and made me enjoy listening to music on an uber level.



Ketamine has similar tactile sensations that salvia might have, but they are very different in terms of visuals and overall experience.  



NeighborhoodThreat said:


> I have mad respect for C.H, I looked at IVing in a completely different light until I met him.
> 
> Captain, you are the man with the plan.  You've done so much for IV HR and HR in general.


Thanks NT!  I try to do my best. 



NeighborhoodThreat said:


> ^I was about to ask about that, how is the time distortion on K?  Is it like other psychedelics/high doses of good weed or something different?
> 
> I notice Swerlz isn't online anymore...I bet he's enjoying himself


The time distortion is decent, it's not extreme like a high dosage mushroom trip can be, but it's definitely interesting.  A half hour to hour can seem like a few hours, but not years upon years, so it's not agonizing to say the least.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

*[B]NOICE thread title!!! I fucking love it!!![/B]*

~Laika,was that all you man? or do you guys get together and brainstorm?-i don't say that making fun. i say it bc i am a huge dork and an english major and it would be the ultimate word challenge game.
see-dork. and i love it. 

been WDing in a NOT easy way. haven't been avoiding. i miss you all and i will be back.


peace and love skillz


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

You can get through it!

We're here for ya, good luck!


----------



## Swerlz

good to hear from you skillz.. make it back well brother  mad love vibes comin your way dude 

@ektamine-- It was ~150mg.. I only shot about 2/3 of it
note: I haven't done K in years, so it through me for a loop


----------



## theotherside

So how was work this morning after that experience swerlz?? Does it make the next morning at work awkward in any ways like after a strong trip?

At skillz-We take turns coming up with these names and it was Laikas turn! All on his own.


----------



## Swerlz

I didn't have work today.. If I did I wouldn't of done it.. No way in hell was I gonna wake up and function for work after that lol


----------



## theotherside

Oh I was wondering man!  I hated to wast that "brand new" feeling I would get after a strong trip by having to go into work. The interaction between co-workers is so false and forced that by the time I get home the brand new feeling is pushed to the back of my mind.


----------



## smackcraft

Howdy NMI social, just thought i would pop in and say hello before i go to bed


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Hello hello!


----------



## theotherside

Go to bed? What are you doing tommorow when you get up smackcraft? Come on when you get up tom. if you have time.....
G'night!


----------



## smackcraft

I am always on here when i get up mate 

Tomorrow is pick up day from the chemist again though yee haa lol

But yeah i will be on


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I'm gonna log out in a minute and put in some friday night g/f time. Put her to bed around 11pm central and come back on when my personal party begins  Talk with you later in your morning.. 

ANy plans tonight NT? Taking the g/f out anywhere special?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Dunno yet, we're yet to eat dinner or anything of that nature, that's Dexedrine for ya.  

I imagine there will be lots and lots of parties to visit this evening as a lot of people are already finished with their finals/finished their finals today.


----------



## theotherside

Oh yeah NT....don't ever let yourself get like my girl and I.....our social life consists of the following...

Going to the movies
Renting movie
Getting high together(her its only kratom and the random soma)
Seeing friends at boring things like BBQ(Texas for ya)
Random bar nights where we get bored in an hour and leave

Stay fun


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^That doesn't sound _that_ bad 

We went to a party last night that turned out to a bunch of really drunk hipster kids who had already gone through two bottles of tequila.  I felt like I was living in an American Apparel catalog...it was fun, but there are better parties out there.  That's also one of the effects of showing up to a party at midnight (it was my fault, I was out...buying drugs and thats why we were late haha)

Either way, not all parties are good, and I can't really enjoy the massive freshmen drunkfests we used to frequent.  More mature parties are actually better, and people don't get offended when you snort something in front of them either...which is important.


----------



## ektamine

^ I hate when people get their panties in a bunch when I break out the droogz in public...

Thats why I like to associate with the droogies, acid heads, psy-parties, and raver kids...
Fuck last party I as at was this huge illegal dubstep party on some old farm land in SF, I was walking around all night with a giant mirror (it was like a wall mirror) doing lines of MDMA, Coke, Ketamine... hell... now thats why I call a good time!

Plus, one of the unexpected joys of cruising around a bunch of druggies with a giant mirror is you'll inevitability get chopped out some free lines sooner or later


----------



## coelophysis

Hey ya'll


----------



## ektamine

Hey Laika

Hows your day going?

I'm a shit mood today, I have no idea why 
Need to change things up somehow.....


----------



## coelophysis

I'm alright. Had the day off and wound up sleeping the entire damn thing away. Then when I woke up I headed out to some bookstores and noticed I have really bad anxiety today. That's very unlikely. Hopefully tomorrow will be better since tomorrow I have work.


----------



## theotherside

Sorry to hear everyone is doing so bad today.....like you said Laika, tommorow will probably be better


----------



## gavatron@oz

good afternoon boys and girls..how we all doing..sorry bout fizzing out ektamine,i drunk so much even the yay couldnt help..i actually woke up and still had gear left,been a while since that happened.


----------



## theotherside

Yes someone is on tonight!!! I am feeling mighty fine gavatron how are you doing?? How was your sleep last night?


----------



## gavatron@oz

yeah good mate,hit the coke and meth and got on the piss( drinks) but i cant really get drunk..i just drink like a fish.. 

I just snorted a couple big catterpillars(big lines) and im waiting on some coke i cracked back earlier to dry so i can have a smoke..waiting for the boys to finnish up the cooking of my usual medicine so im miing things up a bit.should nt be too long tho

what u been up to? Hav'nt seen u a while..i had a goid chat with ektamine yesterday,its like we partied together but hes  on the other side of the world..


----------



## gavatron@oz

what u been hitting tonight?? Lucky how your miss' gets on it w u- i used to hate hiding my fun,kills the high


----------



## theotherside

Now I envy you  I'm hitting up a little drone tonight..not too much but trying to add to my night a bit. Trying to find some new music to jam to....still listening to the new Starfucker thanks to Carver...lovin it!


----------



## gavatron@oz

Nicely done..Carver, fuck that remincs me ive got like 5 oz's of kava i got from vanuatu earlierthis year on holiday..I spoke to him bou that so im going to eat 10 g on cum down..

EKTAMINE-you like that dog food story.theyre under pink flowers and yellow flowers in pill report..if its not bolted down in australia ,some fucker will steal it,and if it is bolted down,they'lk bring a shifter and take it anyway..


----------



## theotherside

Yeah Kava helps with comedowns much like a benzo....feels like a low dose benzo mixed with a bit of ethanol. What kind of music do you enjoy while "flying"?


----------



## gavatron@oz

fuck it can vary from doof to old school punk rock, alot of millencollink,no fu at all,bad religion,nofx...

But ill listen to anything just about.. Struggle with hip hop tho..aus is different with that sorta stuff..i dont hold it against anyone who listens to it,im just not a whigga.


----------



## JoshE

Hello all 

How is everyone?


----------



## theotherside

Hey big mod man !! Congrats man....I told you are an awesome bluelighter


----------



## JoshE

Haha cheers dude 

Yea just familiarising myself with all the new features. Hows your day/night going?

Possibly getting on the gear tonight and going out for a change. Looking forward to it.


----------



## theotherside

Having a good night just bumpin a little drone.....hey can I come chat in your social or do I have to be from Australia? I could be the resident American over there!


----------



## JoshE

Nice one man,

Yea of course. Aus Social could use a bit of activity


----------



## gavatron@oz

*i c whats going on*

You moving up in the world joshE?? Congrats mate..

Now i gotta be respectable around you.haha.

You going out to paint the town pink...?TReat urself mate,get on it .get onit hard..

I didnt even know theres an aussie social..i like it here with u sepos and my red head scottish friend (hope smackcraft is asleep right now)


----------



## coelophysis

tos - I've met starfucker a couple of times. They have some of my drawings


----------



## ektamine

Free Beer


----------



## JoshE

Cheers Gav,

Yea bro, Hopefully everything falls in place and it actually happens! You know how it is.

Hows your weekend going?


----------



## theotherside

Take a look around our Psychedelic Drugs forum for information on psychedelics. Make sure and do as much research as you can before taking anything.


----------



## JoshE

_And_,

It looks like tonight has fell through 

Oh well, Looks like takeaway and 360 is on the menu. Hows the meph treating ya tos26?


----------



## theotherside

Very nice 
Why plans fell through?


----------



## JoshE

Lame mates that change their minds every two seconds...

Oh well, I'm glad your off your chops! Time for dinner i think!


----------



## smackcraft




----------



## JoshE

Good morning smackcraft,

How are ya? Any plans for the day? Ive just about finished a CWE so should be consuming shortly


----------



## smackcraft

Oh not too bad mate .. just getting a few cups of tea before i get ready n go pick up my script 

Not sure if im going to abuse it this week though cos ive been spaced out all week which was something that used to happen when i messed around with my meth in the past but when i stuck to my daily dose i went back to normal 

I will see when i get it, knowing me i will probably do the latter lol

Take it ur doing the CWE to get high or is it for WD's ?


----------



## theotherside

Good morning smackcraft....feeling well today? I just "came back" from a pretty massive drone peak..just trying to ride into a smooth comedown mode.


----------



## smackcraft

Not bad mate , just the usual morning eurgh feeling lol 

Man its been so long since i had a decent high, starting to miss it .. i havnt had an upper for about a year now which was some semi decent crack cocaine .. wish i had some just now !!!


----------



## theotherside

Hey be thankful that you get your methadone so you can stay well  Nothing worse than w/d man, can't even take hydrocodone w/d much less even imagine methadone w/d. Have you had a chance to get back into your art again?


----------



## smackcraft

Yeah i thank every day that i dont have to be worrying about my next bit of gear , nothing worse 

nah ive not done any art , i just havnt been in the mood tbh .. i reckon if i had some uppers i would prob be in that kind of mood but you never kniow maybe when i take my meth later i might get some urges to try something 

i felt inspired by something i saw the other day on that Hubble 3D documentary so i might follow that up


----------



## theotherside

Yeah that would be awesome man...something space themed with some layers going back...can see it now. 
The only bad thing about drone is I can't eat shit and need to...I'm trying to eat a little tuna right now with a multivitamin..harder than it sounds


----------



## smackcraft

oh dear god tuna on a high ... nooooo lol

Try something easier mate , like some soup or ice-cream is a good one


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I was eating one of those packs of tuna with some mayo thinking it would go down easy but it was kind of brutal. I should eat some pudding before I try to crash out though...need something else in there


----------



## smackcraft

Yeah nothing worse than trying to sleep on an empty stomach 

fuck talking of packs of tuna, i remember one time i was at a mates house we used to go to every weekend to get fucked on E's , anyway comes sunday we are all coming down and smoking weed , i get the munchies but only have enough cash to get a taxi home and her house was empty, i mean absolutely nothing in the fridge, cupboards NOTHING .. until i find one cupboard with a load of cat food .. i was liek FUCK IT .. that will do !!!

lmao i muched it man i was so hungry man .. xD


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I am one of those almost OCD drug users. I have stocked everything at all times in the apt. so that I won't have to go without something I want. Instant gratification is something I strive for  I buy cartons of cigs instead of packs..but I only smoke a half a pack a day. Keep tons of gum in the house just in case bruxism gets in the way. Probably why I work so much to keep this machine going! Gonna try to lay down...wish me luck


----------



## smackcraft

Take it easy mate, G.luck


----------



## JoshE

smackcraft said:


> Take it ur doing the CWE to get high or is it for WD's ?



Yea mate, just took 270mg's and am feeling good  Although I'm itching real bad...Argh

Picked up your script yet?


----------



## smackcraft

Aye i had a walk to the chemist earlier.. will quote what i posted in another thread ...



> Well that was good,
> 
> walking up to pick up my script i see a bunch of fire engines pass me ,, automatically think *FUCK where they going .. obviously thinking the worst lol
> 
> Thankfully they were stopped out side the old folks home which is cool, my grandparents arent there lol
> 
> So i walks in the chemist and say " i was freaking out seeing all them engines heading towards them and was glad i got my script
> 
> It was like i was speaking a foreign language the way they all looked at me ..
> 
> Did they think i was fucking tripping or something ? i was just glad a s i left one of the engines drove past to confirm i wasnt a raving lunatic to them ... jeez


----------



## JoshE

Haha, that's exactly what they probably thought  Oh well, Yea at least they got proved wrong!

Glad you got your script though  Decided on what your going to do yet?


----------



## smackcraft

Well ive taken a lil more than i should, i should take 40ml but took roughly 50ml so far and im actually feeling pretty good, i might take a lil more though 

I used to have bottles full of extra meth cos when i was on a 50ml per day script i would only take like 30 - 40 ml per day saving up the extras , think i had something like 300-400ml spare at one time but i used it all up to get high and thats why i know that messing around can mess with my head leaving me spaced out and also has left me feeling paranoid for a few days in the past 

So im considering doing the same for a while by taking maybe 30/35ml per day and saving some up for real emergencies like last week when i ended up with WD's then once i have a good back up supply i can get high again and it also means my tolerance will be down and more chance of a better high


----------



## JoshE

Yea keeping some backed up for WD's sounds like a good idea. Nothing worse than not having anything when your WD. Good luck with it dude 

Anyway, Its nearly midnight here so its defiantly time for bed.

Have a good day mate.


----------



## smackcraft

Take it easy mate g.night


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Good morning social!

I acquires some free hydrocodone last night, and I decided to say fuck it and mix it with the buprenorphine I had taken earlier, and it actually worked quite well.

I slept in a bit more than I wanted to, however...gotta play catch up now (after I check BL really quick, of course)


----------



## smackcraft

Morning NT

i get confused cos i turned down subutex and suboxine cos i was told if i took any other opiate on top of it it will send you straight in to WD's but all i have seen on here is peopel that can mix them and get wasted 

i take it my key worker was trying to scare me ?


----------



## muvolution

you can take bupe FIRST and mix on top of it, but you can't take bupe after a full-agonist or you will get extremely ill.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

smackcraft said:


> Morning NT
> 
> i get confused cos i turned down subutex and suboxine cos i was told if i took any other opiate on top of it it will send you straight in to WD's but all i have seen on here is peopel that can mix them and get wasted
> 
> i take it my key worker was trying to scare me ?



If you take full agonist opiates, and then buprenorphine, precipitated withdrawal is likely to happen.

If you take buprenorphine, and then full agonist opiates, you'll be OK.  You may not feel the full agonist as well as you want to but it'll work.  

muvolution beat me to it.

How's everyone doing this afternoon?


----------



## coelophysis

Smoking a cig & sitting groggy in my chair trying to wake up. Woke up to demands to come into work early. This should be an interesting 14 hour work day. I'm not sure if I'm still feeling anxious from yesterday yet. I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Laika said:


> Smoking a cig & sitting groggy in my chair trying to wake up. Woke up to demands to come into work early. This should be an interesting 14 hour work day. I'm not sure if I'm still feeling anxious from yesterday yet. I guess I'll find out soon enough.



I worked 14 hours in a row once, I'll definitely never be doing that again.


----------



## smackcraft

Going to try make a piece of art tonight guys


----------



## theotherside

Good afternoon errrbody!! Woke up with a smile on my face so things are looking good


----------



## smackcraft

oh aye TOS got lucky last night xD

go your self my man


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Pics or it didn't happen!!!

Just kidding, I saw the full length made-for-TV movie.  Pics aren't necessary.


----------



## gavatron@oz

morning all.. You getting back to the psychadelic art you were doing before the opiates smackcraft?? Or did i jump in the conversation and miss something..

TOS hows things?

We got mothers day in oz today, so ive got to be in a  respectable state and visit mumsy..lol


----------



## theotherside

Hey gavatron happy mothers day to you  I need to get my mom something special but can't really think of anything. She is a christian so maybe some kind of religious thing maybe.


----------



## ektamine

Morning sunshine's 

Woke up with a seroquel buzz, a lot of hash oil, and a beer.

Shouldn't that put me to sleep, not wake me up?


----------



## theotherside

Good to see you are feeling better ektamine! Did you have a fun friday night?


----------



## ektamine

Fuckin A!

Didn't even know it was friday last night!!
I thought today was sunday.

Yeah it was alright, I've been avoiding going out most weekends recently 'cause of lack of money... ends up just being one big tease and a couple few drinks 

How about you?


----------



## theotherside

Had a good one just couldn't get to sleep until about 6:30am...woke up hungry as shit though. I ate 3 bowls of cereal with a cup of coffee a few hours ago so feeling pretty good. Probably will take a nap here in a min though...still groggy and in need of more serotonin!


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

well, I've got this so far:

Stressful day, so I took 15mg hydrocodone, 20mg dextroamphetamine IR, 1mg lorazepam, some more weed, a few bottles of beer and some DPH (about 12.5mg).

Feeling good, but since I took the dex-amp after everything else, it's starting to win...

How is everybody else doing on this lovely Saturday evening?


----------



## theotherside

A little hydrocodone action for you this evening NT....nice  I sure could use a little of that dex you enjoy so much right about now....my norcos are just making me more lazy today instead of helping me get up and go...guess weekends are for relaxing anyways


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Oh yes, I need to drive up to DC later on this evening from Richmond (about a 100 miles on that road which is also my avatar) so I'm glad the Dexedrine is slowly winning.  

Dexedrine is an amazing driving drug, focus, music sounds perfect.


----------



## theotherside

I just took a rew rips out of my pipe and now a nap is unavoidable  Must...sleep...
come back later on. Have a safe trip NT.


----------



## gavatron@oz

ive got feeling im going to get loose later today.lim sure you all know that reckless self  abusive feeling. Just got a call from one of those people i wish id never met... So im ,mumdy first then shopping,and i aint coming home with groceries...

Enjoy all stay safe,ill be back with my other personality in a few hours.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^haha deal.

And I plan on it, I probably won't be leaving for the next little bit, I know all the alcohol I consumed earlier is gone, but I want to be 110% sure before I get on the road.


----------



## gavatron@oz

look forward to it nh.yeah waite a bit,last thing u need is a dui charge.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I mean, i had three beers at 3pm, and its 7:45pm now...but still... always best to play it extra safe


----------



## smackcraft

gavatron@oz said:


> morning all.. You getting back to the psychadelic art you were doing before the opiates smackcraft?? Or did i jump in the conversation and miss something..
> 
> TOS hows things?
> 
> We got mothers day in oz today, so ive got to be in a  respectable state and visit mumsy..lol



hey gav, yeah i have photoshop open with an idea in mind but the part of putting it on to the canvas is the next step, ive been looking at images getting ideas but i havnt really started the process of making it properly yet 

im getting tired and should really get to bed soon so i dont mess up my sleep pattern 

so i will probably get stuck in to the photoshopping tomorrow


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> Had a good one just couldn't get to sleep until about 6:30am...woke up hungry as shit though. I ate 3 bowls of cereal with a cup of coffee a few hours ago so feeling pretty good. Probably will take a nap here in a min though...still groggy and in need of more serotonin!



5-HTP!!

Yeah I stayed up till about 9:30am last night/morning, haha

fuck sleep 
(just kidding sleep, I love you)


----------



## smackcraft

bed time here folks, take it easy have a good one


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I got some food to eat, I'm so excited.


----------



## MagicPaper

laika!!! i need u in my life


----------



## MagicPaper

i thought id post this.. im excited look at some of my babies


----------



## Captain.Heroin

That's beautiful!


----------



## MagicPaper

thanks dood


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Quite beautiful indeed!


----------



## gavatron@oz

shopping over and done with..by the look and taste of things,old mate passed chemistry with honours.

Fuck i better put my seat belt on... Its going to b a good day.


----------



## MagicPaper

these are the first little guys to pop up its been a while since ive seen em


----------



## gavatron@oz

hey magic paper,i like the look of your kids.how long before they're ready.??? Neigh threat  u off to dc soon??


----------



## MagicPaper

these guys should be done in a week give or take. the other trays are lagging behind. i always find them to do better on the second flush for some reason not sure y tho.. im still learning

dc??


----------



## gavatron@oz

dc to neighbourhood threat..i just vaped some hectic meth....there a good three days coming up..when will this stop..great day out if you got fuck all to do.hello fom australia.


----------



## MagicPaper

hahaha nice dood.. i just watched a show on australia boarder patrol/customs lol. im sad i finished all of my methylone yesterday


----------



## gavatron@oz

yeah all the meths from the bikies so its local and usually rocket fuel.u must b quite new mate.but u fit the requirements quite well...so your in.lol.

Im gonna dribble shit for the next 36 hrs....haha

think my hearts gonna seize...na na shes sweet.

My mistake..

Neighbour threat u out there..

TOS? Smackcraft??hello

and EKTAMINE___ your an animal


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

NEIGHBORHOOD

I just got back up into the Washington, D.C. area, after a drive up I-95 that should have been 90 minutes but ended up being almost three hours because there was a horrible wreck like right before my exit.  

Good thing I took that Dexedrine and drank a Red Bull, I took a 7.5mg hydrocodone when I got done with the drive, waiting for that to kick in.  

How is everybody else doing?


----------



## gavatron@oz

shopping went well. Im off tap.....

Traffic on dexedrine... Fuck that.,if im on the pipe and see an accident i'll get out myself and help clean the shit up...( take the watch off the deceased.lol)

hows the party scene your way?? I read it was end of exams/ finals?  always good.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Party scene is looking good, although I'm out of the party area, as tomorrow is mother's day and I'm taking tonight easy and I'll be hanging out with mom tomorrow, then its back to party time

As far driving on Dexedrine goes, it was actually quite nice to have opiates (hydrocodone) in my system with the Dexedrine, otherwise traffic does get on my nerves pretty easily...

oh yeah, D.C. either means - Washington, D.C. or Drug Culture, when you're talking on Bluelight.


----------



## ektamine

gavatron@oz said:


> Traffic on dexedrine... Fuck that.,if im on the pipe and see an accident i'll get out myself and help clean the shit up...( take the watch off the deceased.lol)




Now thats class


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Indeed it is!

Most of the time that drive is a straight-shot (I usually do it at night or during the middle of the day so theres no traffic) and having a little bit of amphetamines in the system makes it that much better.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> NEIGHBORHOOD
> 
> I just got back up into the Washington, D.C. area, after a drive up I-95 that should have been 90 minutes but ended up being almost three hours because there was a horrible wreck like right before my exit.
> 
> Good thing I took that Dexedrine and drank a Red Bull, I took a 7.5mg hydrocodone when I got done with the drive, waiting for that to kick in.
> 
> How is everybody else doing?



Ugh, yeah I hate when traffic piles up on the interstate. 

I'm doing well.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Good to hear!

We gotta get some New Members in this social as well.....

I do like how active it's become, however.


----------



## theotherside

Ahhh nothing like a good saturday chit chat when your feeling nice and warm and happy all over  How is everyone's night/morning?


----------



## gavatron@oz

shopping went well. Im off tap.....

Traffic on dexedrine... Fuck that.,if im on the pipe and see an accident i'll get out myself and help clean the shit up...( take the watch off the deceased.lol)

hows the party scene your way?? I read it was end of exams/ finals?  always good.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Pretty good, watching the end of The Bourne Supremacy on TNT and then I think it's nod time.  I've taken a good amount of Dexedrine today but even more hydrocodone and now hydrocodone and diphenhydramine.  The lorazepam I took early this afternoon is still hanging around in the background too, so it will soon be nod time 

thumbs up on the warm n' fuzzy though


----------



## theotherside

Yes working with a little of this usual but with a few added perks here and there. Wifey is in bed for the night and no work in the morning=happiness


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> Yes working with a little of this usual but with a few added perks here and there. Wifey is in bed for the night and no work in the morning=happiness



That's great man!  :D

I loved my days off when I was working.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Sounds like a good plan to me.  Nothing like some late-night Bluelight...ing?


----------



## theotherside

Yeah such a nice feeling I swear...and without the stress of having to get up early and sit in traffic for half an hour life just seems so much sweeter  

I almost want to go somewhere but might not be in my best interests..
I'm feeling so good I'm jamming America-Ventura Highway


----------



## gavatron@oz

yeah classy indeed.is anyone interested in a tag watch,and i got a couple of rolex's too( blood stains will wash off with cold water)

im in all sorts,got my mumsy a nice prez(lingo gor present..)

Pre warning to all.i'm full of piss( lingo) and bad manners,i apologise for any harsh and crude things said from here on...

Im going out on a school night too,gonna try  get my dick wet

--FUCKEN AUSSIES,U CANT TAKE THEM ANYWHERE........


----------



## gavatron@oz

shopping went well. Im off tap.....

Traffic on dexedrine... Fuck that.,if im on the pipe and see an accident i'll get out myself and help clean the shit up...( take the watch off the deceased.lol)

hows the party scene your way?? I read it was end of exams/ finals?  always good.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^hahahaha

with that, I'm signing off, its nod time

g'night y'all


----------



## theotherside

Be safe out there Gavatron......wrap it up man 
Hey NT what kind of hydros are you sportin? I would love to add a lortab into my norco game..I swear they all feel just a little different to me.


----------



## gavatron@oz

hospital driver!!!!


----------



## gavatron@oz

NT-later mastetbater...sorry mate im getting loose..

TOS-im always safe, moderation 101= ma im good man,i highly regard  your opinion..im not too reckless.work tomoz,that 400 if i have day off.cant get too loose.if i did u would all dis-houn me.if u havnt already...

Iwish i could meet all you out there... Ive got an image of all of u ,what u look like.lol.
Fuck im coming on an american tour...ley all the cooks know...........


----------



## gavatron@oz

hospital driver!!!!


----------



## theotherside

Oh yeah that would be so fun to meet everyone that we chat with online. We would already have a few things in common  Most of my real life friends drink and a few smoke buds but none are into anything else. They would freak out if they heard the word....research chemical!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I feel like distance is what separates most of us.

I can't wait to somewhere which has a higher percentage of Bluelighters.


----------



## gavatron@oz

im visiting u too captain.its on like donkey kong.

TOS-probably a good thing your mates are straight..

Ill come  over and open the flood gates.. I got another mate in texas, so its kill two birds with one stone...

Faaaaaark.feeling goood


----------



## theotherside

Yeah if I had even one other friend that wanted to "research" with me I might simply float away 

I wonder how Australia's meth use compares with the states...for a long time we had a ton of people using it. Not sure about lately though.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gavatron@oz said:


> im visiting u too captain.its on like donkey kong.
> 
> TOS-probably a good thing your mates are straight..
> 
> Ill come  over and open the flood gates.. I got another mate in texas, so its kill two birds with one stone...
> 
> Faaaaaark.feeling goood



That's great!  

I'm feeling decent myself.  %)


----------



## muvolution

CH- if you drive x-country, you'll have to try and stop in here. Apparently I live in the 2nd most remote town in the lower 48 states.


----------



## theotherside

Hey muv that sounds better than being surrounded by millions of people afflicted with the "hive" disease! Running around at such a speed until they find that there's no need..


----------



## gavatron@oz

i cant express how much i wanna get hammered w u fuckers....

Meth use is going ranck here cos theres no mdma pills. Speed has always been big here, but now its outa cotrol.even the general public is hitting the meth cos they re rock with msm and say its smokable speed.

Soon as u say meth they freak out.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> CH- if you drive x-country, you'll have to try and stop in here. Apparently I live in the 2nd most remote town in the lower 48 states.



I am 99.9% sure that I will have to fly.


----------



## theotherside

Your computation machine is doing that double posting thing that happens to mine sometimes gavatron  Fixed it for you..

Yeah if there was only a way to go halfway across the world in matter of minutes then meeting up could be a reality....maybe the next generation will be so luck.


----------



## gavatron@oz

muvolution,

dont know who u talking to, but thats an invite,even if it was to the captain...
Lik i said in pm cqptain...im sure you're mor than 1 person.... No one person can know that much...

Youre my first port of call


----------



## gavatron@oz

i cant express how much i wanna get hammered w u fuckers....

Meth use is going ranck here cos theres no mdma pills. Speed has always been big here, but now its outa cotrol.even the general public is hitting the meth cos they re rock with msm and say its smokable speed.

Soon as u say meth they freak out.


----------



## theotherside

Man just opened my eyes from a warm and fuzzy nod...guess my body needs to lay down for the count 

have a wonderful and save evening mr. gavatron and anyone else online


----------



## coelophysis

Ah I missed Magic Paper! I'm glad he wondered in here without me dragging him in.
Just got home from work, made 170 dollars in tips


----------



## ektamine

^ Sweet baby jeebus Laika I do believe you're in for a celebratory bongload or two – you've earned it


----------



## coelophysis

Maybe three
*makes this face*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I made over $200 one day a few days back I was so happy.  

It reminds me of when you hit the Monopoly cards and it's like "Bank error in your favor!  Collect $200!"  %)


----------



## coelophysis

The 200 dollar days are the shizz. You walk out feeling mighty tall.
Do you work for tips CH?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Laika said:


> The 200 dollar days are the shizz. You walk out feeling mighty tall.
> Do you work for tips CH?



I used to, there is just no quality work these days where I live, so I'm moving to a much more affluent area of the nation.


----------



## ektamine

Tips (in the sub-professional world) really spoil you... after having a few jobs at touristy cafes its hard to go back to anything with only an hourly.

There's just something about bringing home a fat wad of bills... :D


----------



## coelophysis

I envy you. I really want to live on that side of the country for a little bit of my life.


----------



## coelophysis

ektamine said:


> Tips (in the sub-professional world) really spoil you... after having a few jobs at touristy cafes its hard to go back to anything with only an hourly.
> 
> There's just something about bringing home a fat wad of bills... :D



Yeah man until I have my real career I have to just hustle and bustle every night for tips.
I enjoy having the constant cash flow.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Laika said:


> I envy you. I really want to live on that side of the country for a little bit of my life.



Come with us!!!  You'll really enjoy it here man.  I simply cannot live where I am anymore - I have only stopped briefly in your neck of the woods, so I can't speak about what your quality of life is like up there, but where I am now, it's like inexistent.  

There's WAY more people where I'm going and STILL less registered sex offenders.  Our old apartment had over 150 registered sex offenders in a 2 mile radius!!!


----------



## coelophysis

Maybe in the future certain paths can intersect.

I found out a really shitty thing about the sex offenders law that made me feel bad recently. My friend got a public urination fine for peeing in a parking lot of a bowling alley.(not the brightest idea, but certainly not a serious crime) Did you know because he did this he had to register as a sex offender?? So just keep in mind how many of those registered offenders may be for the most dumb things. Like a dude who got a little too drunk one night and couldn't hold it in any longer. People have to be aware that he's around and parents have to fear for their children because of my harmless buddy.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Laika said:


> Maybe in the future certain paths can intersect.
> 
> I found out a really shitty thing about the sex offenders law that made me feel bad recently. My friend got a public urination fine for peeing in a parking lot of a bowling alley.(not the brightest idea, but certainly not a serious crime) Did you know because he did this he had to register as a sex offender?? So just keep in mind how many of those registered offenders may be for the most dumb things. Like a dude who got a little too drunk one night and couldn't hold it in any longer. People have to be aware that he's around and parents have to fear for their children because of my harmless buddy.



Yeah, that's the most fucked up thing I think there is about it - but you know what?  It seems self-evident to me that they deliberately do this to target people and make them pay more fines, etc.  

Point in case, I don't pee in public because I know that it's against the law, and that I could possibly be seen as a "sex offender" because of it.  

Is it right?  Of course not.  It's just about as wrong as putting someone in jail for drugs.  In fact I might think of them as equally as wrong.  

This is one of the *many* reasons why I am happy leaving this side of the country behind.


----------



## coelophysis

They want everyone isolated and scared of each other. It's sad.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

What you can actually do is go online and see WHY they are a sex offender though.

When I was living in the apartment building I was living in when I wrote my TDS story (like when the event happened, I wrote about it later), there was a registered sex offender living *directly* above us.  He was a registered sex offender because he was convicted of rape.  

He also was SO CREEPY.  Everyone knew he was creepy BEFORE we found this out about him.  He would try to convince the females I lives with during this time to go upstairs with him - but all of them refused to, obviously.  

I think people should just know how to see WHY they are a registered sex offender, and use that information to their wisest judgement.  Urinating in public has got to be one of the dumbest reasons to have to become a sex offender.  8)


----------



## coelophysis

I really fail to see the sexually offensive part in it. That's my problem with it.
I hate when the long arm of the law can be so adamant yet make no damn sense.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Laika said:


> I really fail to see the sexually offensive part in it. That's my problem with it.
> I hate when the long arm of the law can be so adamant yet make no damn sense.



I mean, really, what's the point of labeling someone a sexual offender when people who pee in public only deserve a fine at tops, and rapists don't deserve just a few years in jail they deserve MUCH LONGER!  

I don't see how putting people in jail for drugs for a longer duration than a rapist is a good strategy at all.  

Also, being a sex offender does expire.  It expires 10 years for the person convicted of rape who lived above us, and we found out within months of it expiring for him (he was convicted like 9 and a half years before we realized that he was a registered sex offender, but we had only lived here for 6 months at this point).  

So for your friend, I would hope it would expire before 10 years is up.  I'm hoping at least.  

It still doesn't change the fact that it still follows him wherever he goes - that's the most fucked up thing about it.  The United States has effectively categorized people into first and second rate citizens with this bullshit, designed to target drug users and the poor/homeless in a number of ways.  It's also designed to target minorities as well.


----------



## coelophysis

Within the past year I've also noticed there are cameras on every major and a lot of non major intersections now.
This also frustrates me.


----------



## smackcraft

morning nmi social


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Laika said:


> Within the past year I've also noticed there are cameras on every major and a lot of non major intersections now.
> This also frustrates me.



Same here.  

I plan on not having to drive a whole lot after moving.  %)

There's actually metro systems as well as buses where I'm going.

EKTAMINE - I remembered the drone/noise CD Merzbow did, it's a 4 CD box set, I'll link you.  

I forgot this release when I was listing them off to you - I have a great set of speakers to listen to this music with, I hope you do too!  :D


----------



## ektamine

Captain.Heroin said:


> Same here.
> 
> I plan on not having to drive a whole lot after moving.  %)
> 
> There's actually metro systems as well as buses where I'm going.
> 
> EKTAMINE - I remembered the drone/noise CD Merzbow did, it's a 4 CD box set, I'll link you.
> 
> I forgot this release when I was listing them off to you - I have a great set of speakers to listen to this music with, I hope you do too!  :D



Cool, I'll check it out lil bit later on tonight

Yea – I have a pair of quality Behringer Truth studio monitors.

Also a pair of Sennheiser 280 Pro studio headphones


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> Cool, I'll check it out lil bit later on tonight
> 
> Yea – I have a pair of quality Behringer Truth studio monitors.
> 
> Also a pair of Sennheiser 280 Pro studio headphones



Nice man!  I have a 5+1 surround sound.  I have to speakers mounted behind the bed and three in front (two to the sides  and one on the monitor), plus the sub-woofer.  %)

Make sure you can blare this nice and loud for your neighbors too, they need to listen to stuff like this.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*Smakcraft*

I gave my 2 cents into your thread in the regional forums for Scotland, I hope my pharmacological explanation about methadone and full agonist opiates in general was sufficient enough to help you out.


----------



## smackcraft

indeed i just replied to it cheers


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Cheers to you too!

I'm listening to another awesome cassette, this time the year is unknown.  Likely to be 1983-1984.  

It was excellent.


----------



## smackcraft

man i would of been between 2-4 in them years lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

smackcraft said:


> man i would of been between 2-4 in them years lol



Cool!  

Yeah it's really hard collecting music that came out in the world before I did but it's certainly fun.  %)


----------



## smackcraft

best bet would be some of yer families old record collections lol

I used to love sitting listening to all my dad older stuff 

a classic is "golden Brown" 

thats a tune !


----------



## Captain.Heroin

smackcraft said:


> best bet would be some of yer families old record collections lol
> 
> I used to love sitting listening to all my dad older stuff
> 
> a classic is "golden Brown"
> 
> thats a tune !



Yeah but their taste in music is _nothing_ like mine.  

If you want to hear what I am talking about - download that link I sent for ektamine.  

Or any of the other previous ones.

Just make sure yoru volume is very LOW to begin with.


----------



## smackcraft

Give me a few names first  and then i will decide to download it xD


----------



## JoshE

Damn opiate itches! 

Anyone else get it from doing a low-ish dose (270mg) of codeine?


----------



## smackcraft

Oh not sure mate, been a while since i just done any on its own like that but i was itching last night from my meth, i even was almost gouching out , i was shocked lol

away to take some now


----------



## gavatron@oz

joshE, 

hope you did something nice for mumsy today...

SMACKCFAFT- how you going mate


----------



## smackcraft

hey hey gav not bad mate your self ?


----------



## gavatron@oz

fucken blind drunk and the ussual doc..thought id mix it up a bit ,something different..

Terrible,fucken terrible.

Any luck with your mate hooking up that job??


----------



## gavatron@oz

i struggling everyone, with a capital 'S'

gonna go hide in the cupboard..lol.

Goodnight all. Stay safe


----------



## JoshE

Hey smackcraft!

Be careful scratching on meth. I had a mate that was scratching his ankle for ages and it ended up bleeding. Wasn't a pretty sight.

Gav, How was your mothers day? Yea i went down to the beach with the old woman + some other family and got blind drunk while eating some fresh fish and chips  Was a good afternoon!


----------



## smackcraft

he he gavs bleezing xD

sweet !

nah mate not heard anything back about the job so far 

@ josh yeah ive done that while on gear before , i would scratch around the exact same place , my ankle and when i would come around i would wonder how it was so badly scabbed etc its not good


----------



## JoshE

I wonder if there's something you can also take to counter react the itching?

I seem to itch my forearm real bad but what makes it even worse is that's where my tattoo is  I usually get worried that eventually my tattoo will fade because of the non-stop scratching.


----------



## smackcraft

i believe anti histamines should help , theres a thread about them in the OD section 

I found these things the other day that no one seems to know about , they are 

fexofenadine hydrochloride


----------



## JoshE

Just ripped this from another forum:

Fexofenadine is indicated to relieve symptoms that are associated with seasonal allergic rhinitis, such as sneezing; rhinorrhea; itchy eyes, nose, and throat; and red, watery eyes.

Could possibly work. You tried them?


----------



## smackcraft

I havent yet , i was waiting for a reply with more info about them but it sounds like they would do the job indeed 

the only reservations ive had is that i do suffer from rhinitis but when i asked my doctor for something he just said i dont know what the reaction would be from mixing anything with methadone and that i should do that thing when you pin your nose shut and blow to pop ur ears lol

so i was hoping i would of found someone that has tried them on here to confirm if they are ok or not .. maybe i could a be a test subject for BL research xD

maybe they will have recreational values xD

smackcraft human guinea pig


----------



## JoshE

Dunno if ive asked already, but have you created a thread asking about it on Bluelight? Surely someone can answer your questions 

That's it from me though! Gotta get up at 4am for work  Talk to you later smackcraft


----------



## smackcraft

Nah i havent made a thread as there was one open already about antihistamines on opiates so i didnt want to create another thread about the same thing but there was no replies about the specific ones i have 

Take it easy mate G.night


----------



## Carver Slice

Wut's up NMI. 

Just coming by to say High.   :D


----------



## smackcraft

hey CS hows u mate ?

just back from a nice walk in the fresh air then had my sunday roast 

might go out for another walk in an hour to help digest my supper


----------



## Carver Slice

I'm doing fantastic, feeling healthier and happier than I have in ages. 
Went out to the local greenhouse and got some vegetables for my garden. 
Been just listening to some music and working on my art project since I got back, I feel inspired. 

Managed to get myself addicted to kratom again, but oh well... there's worse habits I suppose. 

All and all things are fucking awesome, I just walk around smiling like someone's tickling me.


----------



## BigTruckMomma

Hi, all Im sure you can tell, Im new here, happy mothers day


----------



## Carver Slice

Hai thar BTM, Happy Mother's Day   :D 

What kinda of stuff are you into?


----------



## BigTruckMomma

I've dabbled with this and that but my  fav is opioids, the feel good gets me


----------



## smackcraft

Carver Slice said:


> I'm doing fantastic, feeling healthier and happier than I have in ages.
> Went out to the local greenhouse and got some vegetables for my garden.
> Been just listening to some music and working on my art project since I got back, I feel inspired.
> 
> Managed to get myself addicted to kratom again, but oh well... there's worse habits I suppose.
> 
> All and all things are fucking awesome, I just walk around smiling like someone's tickling me.



sounds good man , im messing around in photoshop just now too , nothing amazing though seeing as i havnt made anything in about a year but you got to start again somewhere 

Im not trying to do any large art atm , just something small to get back in to it 

will be good to see yours finished mayte


----------



## Carver Slice

BigTruckMomma said:


> I've dabbled with this and that but my  fav is opioids, the feel good gets me



I've always been fond of opiates/opiods as well. 
They are probably one of my favorites behind Psychedelics. 

But I dabble in all types of things though, like you were saying, variety is the spice of life.



smackcraft said:


> sounds good man , im messing around in photoshop just now too , nothing amazing though seeing as i havnt made anything in about a year but you got to start again somewhere
> 
> Im not trying to do any large art atm , just something small to get back in to it
> 
> will be good to see yours finished mayte



It should be done within the next few days for sure, I just gotta keep it up. 
I'm glad I took my time with this one because it's coming together perfectly. 
Don't really know what I'm gonna start after it, but I'll worry about that when the time comes.  

I'm looking forward to check out your project whenever your ready smackcraft, I'm sure it's great


----------



## Carver Slice




----------



## smackcraft

ok here we go this is what ive made, nothing liek what i had in mind at first , i wanted to make something to do with space but ended up with an abstract image 







vertical flip


----------



## Carver Slice

Good stuff bro. 

it reminds me of tryptamine visuals.

a glimpse of hyperspace   :D


----------



## smackcraft

i had an idea and improved it


----------



## theotherside

hey that looks awesome smackcraft!! Keep them coming my man!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## muvolution

I went on a long-ass hike and my injury was killing me until I took some bupe... I actually think the euphoria from pain relief is better than the euphoria from baseline. Tis also super weird that the bupe has been working so well for pain lately since I haven't switched over care to a new doctor closer to where I moved to.
How are things goin TOS?


----------



## ektamine

Heading out to seek some food 

How about you tos?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> How is everyone doing?



Average day, not feeling that great.


----------



## Carver Slice

Good evening everyone.  :D

Anybody like Phenazepam? It feels so relaxing.
This is the first time I've re-visited it since many moons ago. 

Only had a single mg, seems sufficient for melting stress.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Carver Slice said:


> Good evening everyone.  :D
> 
> Anybody like Phenazepam? It feels so relaxing.
> This is the first time I've re-visited it since many moons ago.
> 
> Only had a single mg, seems sufficient for melting stress.



I have never tried it, although I have tried nine different benzodiazepines, and only clonazepam and possibly lorazepam did not agree with me (I wouldn't take these again; clonazepam was by far the worst).  

I prefer midazolam and temazepam, they are my favorites.


----------



## Carver Slice

ohhh midazolam, im envious... that one sounds fantastic.
the rarest benzo I've had over the years is probably flunitrazepam, it was a winner.

supposed to be tasting some temazepam soon though actually, I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Carver Slice said:


> ohhh midazolam, im envious... that one sounds fantastic.
> the rarest benzo I've had over the years is probably flunitrazepam, it was a winner.
> 
> supposed to be tasting some temazepam soon though actually, I'm looking forward to it.



Temazepam is my favorite, hands down, for recreational experiences.

IV midazolam is wonderful but the last time I had it, I was in so much pain, so it wasn't enjoyable.  The only enjoyable thing about it was total amnesia through 2 hours of painful surgery.  

I still have some midazolam to use but I just don't enjoy using benzos often anymore, and I have a lot of stuff to do over the next few days, so I doubt I'll get any time to dabble in it for now.


----------



## ektamine

Phenazepam is a pretty useful benzo _if you can control it_. 

I've been on both sides of the fence, with periods of controlled (therapeutic) use...
As well as periods of unspeakable irresponsible recreational dosing which usually ended in blackouts and numerous regrets.

But then again, that could be said for any benzo in which you had grams upon grams of.
It's certainly very useful to have around, especially in the case of bad trips, etc.


----------



## Carver Slice

How I would love to have a gram of alprazolam. 

I'd be happier than a pig in mud.  :D


----------



## ektamine

^ That does sound rather lush 

(Both scenarios)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I'd rather have a gram of Ro48-6791.  I'd have a lot of fun.  

Nonetheless, I have not had a particularly fun day.


----------



## ektamine

^ Me neither C.H

In fact I've had a rather melancholy week


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> ^ Me neither C.H
> 
> In fact I've had a rather melancholy week



What's wrong?  You can PM me if you'd like.


----------



## Carver Slice

Just vapped a lil bit of 081.

Let fuzzy time commence !!!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Carver Slice said:


> Just vapped a lil bit of 081.
> 
> Let fuzzy time commence !!!



I have some Nightshade to smoke.  I don't trust synthetic cannabinoids as much as the natural cannabinoids from cannabis.


----------



## ektamine

^ Say mr. fuzzy,

How does 081 compare to 018? 

I haven't smoked a JWH since the US ban, but back then my all-time favorite was 018. It packed a hell of a punch, which is similar to my favorite method of smoking real cannabis, which is hash oil out of a bong.


----------



## coelophysis

081 is way smoother in my opinion. Maybe I'll spark some up too  Hi Carver


----------



## Carver Slice

Hai thar Laika  

I like it much more than 018 personally, it's easier on the nerves and has nice depth. 

My favorite jwh's in order are  122,210,081,250,251,018,019,073 ...  might be forgetting some.  

Very stoned as we speak, time for some munchies.


----------



## ektamine

018 was definitely rough,
But thats right up my alley as like I said, hash-oil bongerz are my fav. method of consumption.

It's like a nice big soft fuzzy green punch to the face 

Well this 081 sounds like one I'll have to try when the time comes... Maybe I'll take on the other two you recommended before it as well.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

My favorite weed strains so far are grape ape and nightshade.  Although I did not know the name of the one strain I had which was the most ridiculous weed I have ever had, as this was many many years ago.


----------



## ektamine

It's funny, here in NorCal, we are famous for our weed (the emerald triangle),

Yet we pay some of the least amount of attention to strains here than – it seems – most places in the US. Here there is high quality weed, and all else quality weed. If its high-quality, label it with any name you choose, if its not high-quality, its schwagg. period.

Up in the emerald triangle a lot of the growers have just been breeding and recycling the same various strains for so long that they have lost track and just call it the 'humboldt mutt'. Of course, the medical clubs pay more attention the strain than most, because it helps them track and sell their winning strains.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

For sure.

Interesting to know though.  I remember you mentioning that previously.


----------



## ektamine

Hey, when you get to CA, if for no other reason to come visit up north, it'll be to find some quality buds


----------



## theotherside

Hey ektamine whats up man? How is everyone doing this fine evening? 
I'm not going into work until 11am tom. so I have a little fun time before the week starts.


----------



## ektamine

Hey tos –

Nada mucho,
the usuals. 

I went in again to the restaurant I applied at last week that was hiring for all positions, but It seems they've already filled 
Getting a bit more hopeless, but alas, still trying.

Right now I'm smoking a bit of my hash oil (getting dangerously close to running out, but don't wanna think about that) and about to heat up some dinner.

Maybe I'll put on some music. Starfucker sounds nice.
(I downloaded all their albums after Carver lead me to rediscover their greatness)


----------



## Trinitee

Hey. New here. 

Was just reading the last few pages of this thread and feeling jealous about being totally sober... Then I walked into the kitchen and flipped the F out. Seems someone paused the movie "Big" right at the scene with a close up of Zoltar's face and RED EYES all lit up. I caught sight of the reflection in the glass patio door, panicked, and suddenly I feel heartpoundingly not-so-sober.


----------



## theotherside

OK let me and you sit here for a minute and go through every possible thing until you get that confidence that you WILL be hired soon..

1) Go to every single staffing company in town. Take a typing test, tell them you can lift more than 50 pounds, and give them a winning smile. Someone has to bite.

2)Go to the workforce commision where you live(or whatever name they have in cali)..tell them your history and let them do the work

3)Ask everyone you know...parents friends, old school pals, etc. where they work and if they can get you on


----------



## ektamine

^ Hey Trinitee :D

I'm glad to see some new faces come 'round. Nice introductory story too!
I haven't seen the movie Big, though.


----------



## theotherside

Hey trinitee and welcome the the NMI social. It is a bit slow at the moment but gets going pretty good most times. So what are you to?

And to ektamine....yes i have been jamming that starfucker album all week...fantastic find for carver..mad props


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> OK let me and you sit here for a minute and go through every possible thing until you get that confidence that you WILL be hired soon..
> 
> 1) Go to every single staffing company in town. Take a typing test, tell them you can lift more than 50 pounds, and give them a winning smile. Someone has to bite.
> 
> 2)Go to the workforce commision where you live(or whatever name they have in cali)..tell them your history and let them do the work
> 
> 3)Ask everyone you know...parents friends, old school pals, etc. where they work and if they can get you on



Thanks man, I *really* appreciate the help I'm getting from you and a few
other members regarding 'the hunt'. Nothing helps like encouragement right?

1) I will try the staffing companies, honestly. I have not yet but I ran into a friend the other day who has a close friend that works at a staffing company. I'm going to try his company first, since I'm real close to his friend and we have similar lifestyles.

2) I'm not sure what we have in CA that would be equivalent to a 'workforce commission', but I've been meaning to get up to the county offices soon to see if they could help me out somehow. 

3) Unfortunately my workforce network is pretty much nil, I've been trying to utilize it for years but I just don't know the right people. None-the-less, I keep an open mind to it and check back with people every few months.



I really hope something comes through... the more rejection I face the worse I get at job-hunting. Before my life took a down-turn, I considered my self FAR above the average for my age-range, I snagged jobs easily and kept them long. That was also before the recession though. It's just frustrating


----------



## Trinitee

Wow really? You've not seen Big with Tom Hanks where he grows into an adult overnight and plays the giant piano at the toy store? Add it to your queue or something 'cos it's a classic!! (just beware of Zoltar. I'm still coming down from THAT craziness.)


----------



## theotherside

Yeah man this community we have here at Bluelight is all about support and helping others man. I am invaded by an empathy virus at all times so I can feel your frustration thorugh the cable wire running out of my apt 

The job market is bad in one way(35,000+ a year)...but the "job" market, not the "career" market is yours for the taking. The unemployment rates include those "too good" for blue collar work and those whose goal is to live off unemployment.

And yes BIG is a classic...used to love that scene with the carnival gypsy machine


----------



## Carver Slice

theotherside26 said:


> Hey trinitee and welcome the the NMI social. It is a bit slow at the moment but gets going pretty good most times. So what are you to?
> 
> And to ektamine....yes i have been jamming that starfucker album all week...fantastic find for carver..mad props



That album Reptilians is amazing, I listen to it all the time. 

Another band I like a real lot is Magic man, this song Monster is phenomenal. 

You should give their album "Real Life Color" a listen, the whole things epic.


----------



## ektamine

That pesky empathy stuff, such a bother 

I'm gonna look up BIG right now.


----------



## theotherside

Doing it right now Carver.....so far so JAMMING  Got a tingle working down to my toes and music is epic as fuck right about now. I also have been listening to Blakroc...one of my favorite rock/rap fusion albums....includes the Black Keys and a bunch of good rappers.


----------



## ektamine

Carver Slice said:


> That album Reptilians is amazing, I listen to it all the time.
> 
> Another band I like a real lot is Magic man, this song Monster is phenomenal.
> 
> You should give their album "Real Life Color" a listen, the whole things epic.



Well I used to listen to one of their songs A LOT, it was on a mix my friend made me, but now for the life of me I can't figure out what song it was.

It was a long time ago, so it must be one of there classics. 

The albums I have right now are:
Reptilians 
Jupiter
Les Mecs Sont Les Mecs
Starf-ker

But if it's one of those albums, I sure can't recognize it.

I'll try Real Life Color next. EDIT: Oh, this is a Magic man album, huh? Misunderstanding... But I'll check that out too!


----------



## Carver Slice

I like music a lot, it keeps me sane. 
One of my best friends is like REALLY good at finding new bands. 

So he turns me on to a lot of things that I listen to.

Sometimes I like going to The Hype Machine, it's a great resource for finding tunes.


----------



## theotherside

Another great find carver...they are sounding like magic to me 
Keep us posted any time you find a new good band...I like the same style you do.


----------



## ektamine

^ Gonna check that out...

I just listened to Magic Man - Polygons on youtube, I like it a lot!

I wish I would've stuck with playing music through my youth. That is one of my few large regrets.
P.S. That makes three of us. I definitely into the same style as you,
I can tell from the last three bands you've recommended (deerhunter, starfucker, magic man :D). So yeah – keep us posted!!


----------



## theotherside

Hey trinitee what are you up to? Having a good night/morning?

Yeah ektamine my main thing in life is playing music...used to be crazy into the guitar and bass but I spend most of time playing piano/keyboards these days. I play a lot of jazz/bop guitar when I do get on the axe.


----------



## Carver Slice

I will do my friend, I love sharing music with people. 
It holds such a special place in my heart, seeing other people like the same stuff feels win   

*The Apples in stereo*  ~   Hey Elevator

This was my drone song last summer.   %)


----------



## ektamine

Yeah I remember you mentioning that a few times. Jazz is a great style. I'd love to start learning piano/keyboard again, I have so much creativity I could utilize but never gave myself enough of a chance to learn.

How long have you been playing?


----------



## theotherside

Been playing guitar for about 16 years or so...piano about the same. Learned bass a few years back to help out my brother jam(he plays drums). I hate playing in "bands" though because one person always tries to lead....I am not a leader...just enjoy playing. The keyboards are awesome because you can play EVERYTHING. I can write the bass line, drum/synth part, cazy space sounds....you name it.


----------



## ektamine

Carver Slice said:


> *The Apples in stereo*  ~   Hey Elevator
> 
> This was my drone song last summer.   %)



That songs great


----------



## theotherside

I like some old Apples In Stereo....Strawberry Fire is a trip classic  Might hear it now..


----------



## Carver Slice

I like their old stuff a lot, the new albums a little different, it's hard to put a finger on.
Listen to the new one "Travellers In Space And Time" on empathogens it's out of this world. 
It take's the experience to a totally new level, dials it up a few notches. 

I love it when I'm sober though too, it's just that it blew my mind loved up a few times.   

Dance Floor is a real good track


----------



## JoshE

Good afternoon everyone 

Just have to say that Mondays SUCK! Glad that it and work is out the way.

How is everyone?


----------



## theotherside

Yeah you are luck man...I have my monday morning looking me in the face after some sleep later....good god it never ends  
So was work easy today besides the fact that every monday blows?


----------



## Trinitee

Carver Slice said:


> Listen to the new one "Travellers In Space And Time" on empathogens it's out of this world



Nice! I just checked this out. Between that and the "best songs while rolling" thread I browsed earlier, I've purchased a lot of mother's day downloads for myself this evening...


----------



## JoshE

theotherside26 said:


> Yeah you are luck man...I have my monday morning looking me in the face after some sleep later....good god it never ends
> So was work easy today besides the fact that every monday blows?



Feel sorry for you bro, I literally hate Mondays with a passion, unless an RDO or a public Holiday falls on it then its all good 

Yea work was pretty cruise, just sat on my ass all day driving the forklift around the warehouse...can't complain really.

Hows your night going?


----------



## theotherside

Oh having a very nice sunday evening...or at least as nice as they can be 
It is so nice to have you on staff man.....I'm sure we will be talking many more times in the near future!


----------



## Carver Slice

Trinitee said:


> Nice! I just checked this out. Between that and the "best songs while rolling" thread I browsed earlier, I've purchased a lot of mother's day downloads for myself this evening...



Awesome Trinitee, I'm sure your going to love it, it's great one. 
I also like Yeasayer quite a bit too, Ambling Alp is one of my favorite songs of theirs.

So much good music out there, so little time.  :D


----------



## theotherside

Trinitee said:


> Nice! I just checked this out. Between that and the "best songs while rolling" thread I browsed earlier, I've purchased a lot of mother's day downloads for myself this evening...



Alright good to hear. HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!  
Bluelight has helped me find so much good music too.


----------



## JoshE

theotherside26 said:


> Oh having a very nice sunday evening...or at least as nice as they can be
> It is so nice to have you on staff man.....I'm sure we will be talking many more times in the near future!



Likewise brother 

Now decisions, decisions..Contemplating doing another CWE but will probably push my dosage up to 300mgs. Tolerance is really low so it should hit me like a ton of bricks :D


----------



## theotherside

Wait what are you CWE'ing again? I forgot already


----------



## coelophysis

Carver Slice said:


> I like their old stuff a lot, the new albums a little different, it's hard to put a finger on.
> Listen to the new one "Travellers In Space And Time" on empathogens it's out of this world.
> It take's the experience to a totally new level, dials it up a few notches.
> 
> I love it when I'm sober though too, it's just that it blew my mind loved up a few times.
> 
> Dance Floor is a real good track



Lol I love CPU.
Their new album is good. Like tripped out pussy ELO.


ektamine just so you know the album "Les Mecs Sont Les Mecs" by starfucker is by a different "starfucker" then the one carver talks about.


Mister Heavenly - Pineapple Girl
Here's a song I'd like to recommend to ya'll by a band called "Mister Heavenly"
Mister Heavenly is 1 part Islands/Unicorns, 1 part Man Man, & 1 part Modest Mouse.
The singer and lead guitarist from Islands got together with the singer from Man Man and the drummer from Modest Mouse to create this new indie super group. I love it, any one who loves Islands will love it. Anyone who loves new music will like it  I had the chance to see them live and party it up with them at the bar afterwards. I drank Makers Mark out of the Indiana Jones piggy bank idol lol. He would pour it in through the bottom and then we'd chug it out of the coin slit in the top of his head.





A funny thing about them is - part of their touring band is the actor Michael Cera. The kid from Superbad. He didn't record in the studio with them, but he does play live with them. At first I thought it was weird and corny, but they don't advertise having him in the band. I think it's a sweet way to break an actor out into a musical career without being a band that is trying to capitalize off of having a pseudo celebrity in their band.
What I can say about him as it that he is equally as awkward IRL as he is on a stage/ in person. My girlfriend has his hat now haha.


Here's another song by them. This one is a self titled song.
So far these are the only two songs you can hear from them online. But they are working on putting out a full length album now.
Mister Heavenly - Mister Heavenly
I think the music is typical pop rock with a serious 50's doo wop vibe under toning the entire thing. Let me know what you think.



You can also get the two songs for free download here if you like them. You gotta put in an email address or something I think and then you get the link to them in an email. http://www.prefixmag.com/news/mister-heavenly-debut-two-new-tracks-for-free-down/48082/


----------



## theotherside

Good picks Laika...got another window open jamming all of this wonderful new music.

 Is it possible that I am getting psychedelic effects from Kratom/buds/norcos?? Could it be......guess not but sure feels damn good.


----------



## coelophysis

Carver Slice said:


> Awesome Trinitee, I'm sure your going to love it, it's great one.
> I also like Yeasayer quite a bit too, Ambling Alp is one of my favorite songs of theirs.
> 
> So much good music out there, so little time.  :D



Lol ironic you bring up Yeasayer. While I was at the Mister Heavenly show I saw Anand Wilder who is the lead guitarist from Yeasayer that I've met in the past and exchanged words and artwork with. He told me that Yeasayer has my drawing up on a wall in their studio. How awesome, right? It was funny to see him at the show also as someone who was checking Mister Heavenly out


----------



## coelophysis

theotherside26 said:


> Good picks Laika...got another window open jamming all of this wonderful new music.
> 
> Is it possible that I am getting psychedelic effects from Kratom/buds/norcos?? Could it be......guess not but sure feels damn good.



Nah, that's the Laika in your mind stroking your serotonin receptors


----------



## theotherside

That is it  
So I saw your tip total from sat. night....I need to do that gig man. I have time for 2 jobs but then I wouldn't have time to enjoy this big old blue planet we are strapped on to with our gravity boots.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

My Monday is going to be crappy too.


----------



## theotherside

Damn why Captain?? Don't tell me something is wrong with the plans....


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> Damn why Captain?? Don't tell me something is wrong with the plans....



Nope I'll just be really busy, and I'm already feeling burned out.


----------



## Carver Slice

Laika said:


> Lol ironic you bring up Yeasayer. While I was at the Mister Heavenly show I saw Anand Wilder who is the lead guitarist from Yeasayer that I've met in the past and exchanged words and artwork with. He told me that Yeasayer has my drawing up on a wall in their studio. How awesome, right? It was funny to see him at the show also as someone who was checking Mister Heavenly out



That is so awesome they have your drawing up, what an honor


----------



## coelophysis

theotherside26 said:


> That is it
> So I saw your tip total from sat. night....I need to do that gig man. I have time for 2 jobs but then I wouldn't have time to enjoy this big old blue planet we are strapped on to with our gravity boots.



Yeah but it's not steady enough. Lately things have been really good though and I'm fiending for hours surprisingly.

I work tomorrow, also Monday, oh Mondays..
Lets hope it's a good one, without any tears










or how bout?
Boomtown Rats - I Don't Like Mondays


----------



## theotherside

Captain:Oh I could only imagine man. With the all of the stuff going on in your life on top of such a major change in surroundings. Keep your  mind on that beautiful California sunshine and magnificent beach spot you'll be chilling at.


----------



## JoshE

theotherside26 said:


> Wait what are you CWE'ing again? I forgot already



Just the panadeine extra. Tool 270mg of codeine on Saturday night, and am hoping to take around maybe 350mgs tonight.


----------



## coelophysis

Carver Slice said:


> That is so awesome they have your drawing up, what an honor



 Nick of Islands has 2 of my drawings. And Mister Heavenly has some of my sea glass necklaces


----------



## JoshE

Laika said:


> I work tomorrow, also Monday, oh Mondays..
> Lets hope it's a good one, without any tears



Another Monday hater! :D

Isn't that song actually based on a true story of a girl shooting up her school or something because she hated Mondays?


----------



## theotherside

GurnEr JoshE said:


> Another Monday hater! :D
> 
> Isn't that song actually based on a true story of a girl shooting up her school or something because she hated Mondays?



Even though once every blue moon Monday can be a good day, just the thought of the word Monday makes me get a chill up my spine(the bad kind )
Nothing worse than having to leave the comfort zone to give up my body to the green paper trade


----------



## coelophysis

GurnEr JoshE said:


> Another Monday hater! :D
> 
> Isn't that song actually based on a true story of a girl shooting up her school or something because she hated Mondays?






So the story goes, yeah heh. 
That's some original hipster new wave shit there. 
School shootings weren't even in style back then lol.


----------



## coelophysis

theotherside26 said:


> Even though once every blue moon Monday can be a good day, just the thought of the word Monday makes me get a chill up my spine(the bad kind )
> Nothing worse than having to leave the comfort zone to give up my body to the green paper trade



Blue Moondays ftw.

Mondays are what makes me hate Sundays the most of all the days. Because Sunday is the impending doom day.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah but a few months out of the year, on Sundays we get to watch dry cow hide be passed around by a bunch of pituitary cases....oh what a glorious distraction


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> Captain:Oh I could only imagine man. With the all of the stuff going on in your life on top of such a major change in surroundings. Keep your  mind on that beautiful California sunshine and magnificent beach spot you'll be chilling at.



True story, I can't wait for it!

I want to buy a high def. camera and take pictures every day.  %)


----------



## theotherside

Yeah Captain you better post those pics when you take them...even if just from a regular digital cam. I love looking at HD pics while blazed...they almost come to life in many ways.
Beach pics or it didn't happen


----------



## gavatron@oz

afternoon ladies and gentlemen.. Hope we're all doing well, whats everyone doing..? Behaving themselves no doubt?


----------



## theotherside

Hey gavatron how you feeling this fine day in the land of ye Aussie brothers?? Read your pm's brother.


----------



## JoshE

gavatron@oz said:


> afternoon ladies and gentlemen.. Hope we're all doing well, whats everyone doing..? Behaving themselves no doubt?



Hey man, How you going?

I'm just chilling at the moment, planning on doing another CWE this arvo :D

_Really_ cant be bothered though


----------



## theotherside

GurnEr JoshE said:


> Hey man, How you going?
> 
> I'm just chilling at the moment, planning on doing another CWE this arvo :D
> 
> _Really_ cant be bothered though



Do it man....you only live and once and nothing beats(well almost nothing) that flawless opiate induced state of nothing=everything=synthetic happiness. Melts in your stomach and then melts your body into the couch..ahhh! Do you like any muscle relaxers? I find I enjoy opiates on an entire different level with either some stimulating kratom extract or a muscle relaxer like Soma or Robaxin. Many find Robaxin useless but for me the muscle relaxation is superb.


----------



## JoshE

Yea I'm doing it 

To be honest, i didn't even know about kratom until someone posted a thread about it in AusDD.

It's illegal here in Australia , but little did I know, you can get it in Thailand..If only I knew that before i went to Phuket


----------



## theotherside

Damn I had no idea kratom was illegal in Australia man. Wonder why? I find it be of great value for many reasons than just its opiate type action. The  good strains/extracts are a one of a kind buzz...like a real SSRI mixed with a stimulating(Thai) opiate, love for life type of thing. Very interesting effects when mixed with a bit of bud.


----------



## JoshE

Defiantly does sound interesting. 

Damn our lame laws! Disregard my last post about it being legal in Thailand. I was wrong.

According to Google:



> This herb is extremely rare outside of its native region in Southeast Asia. Kratom is illegal in Australia, Malaysia, Myanmar, and Thailand. A recent analytical study found that most of the "kratom" sold in the USA and Europe was misrepresented and is not the correct plant


----------



## theotherside

^^Yeah the kratom I have been getting made my mind about it. I tried it a few years ago and wrote it off as weaker than codeine. Then I got back into it again and now it is wonderful...not sure if the market has just gotten better or what's going on. Everyone is into Bali for some reason here in the states.


----------



## coelophysis

theotherside26 said:


> Damn I had no idea kratom was illegal in Australia man. Wonder why? I find it be of great value for many reasons than just its opiate type action. The  good strains/extracts are a one of a kind buzz...like a real SSRI mixed with a stimulating(Thai) opiate, love for life type of thing. Very interesting effects when mixed with a bit of bud.




I'll be testing out some supposed excellent kratom soon. I'm kind of excited.
I've had Kratom before but supposedly this batch is better.


----------



## gavatron@oz

hey joshE

its legal in indo..and quite strong amapola was saying..when you going to honkong??
Watch out in those asian countries.. They sell you gear,then conspire with the coos to arrest u,so u bribe them.he cop gets bribe,and the dealer gets your drug money back and his product..believe me im a indo veteran.stick to the bintang.

Im going to hitthe kava,that reminds me..


----------



## theotherside

Yeah it all depends on the quality of the product....I have been more than a little impressed with the "Pimps Kratom Thai"....very strong stimulation with a little painkilling effects and with a little bud it allows for some really lite CEV's. Nothing major but it feels "right" when you are on it...nothing chemical about the euphoria. Lets you channel your thoughts in stimulated peace as it is not pushy.


----------



## JoshE

gavatron@oz said:


> hey joshE
> 
> its legal in indo..and quite strong amapola was saying..when you going to honkong??
> Watch out in those asian countries.. They sell you gear,then conspire with the coos to arrest u,so u bribe them.he cop gets bribe,and the dealer gets your drug money back and his product..believe me im a indo veteran.stick to the bintang.
> 
> Im going to hitthe kava,that reminds me..



Yea man, Defiantly heard all those stories, pretty scary shit. When i was in Thailand last year, i got offered almost everything you can think of. Stick to the booze kiddies, safer and cost's next to nothing.

Although i did have the magic mushroom shakes in Bali..What an experience that was 

Um, flying out to Hong Kong end of June.


----------



## coelophysis

theotherside26 said:


> Yeah it all depends on the quality of the product....I have been more than a little impressed with the "Pimps Kratom Thai"....very strong stimulation with a little painkilling effects and with a little bud it allows for some really lite CEV's. Nothing major but it feels "right" when you are on it...nothing chemical about the euphoria. Lets you channel your thoughts in stimulated peace as it is not pushy.



Sounds like something I can groove to


----------



## theotherside

^^don't forget that less is more and redosing has to be timed right. Too much too soon will result in a "moving room" type of nausea that takes hours to come off of. Less is more...


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> Damn I had no idea kratom was illegal in Australia man. Wonder why?



Sadly, I think it is because 'it gets you high'. This seems to be the reasoning for banning psychoactive drugs of all kinds in all countries... the only reason kratom is still legal here in US is because it hasn't blown up enough to warrant the attention of the DEA / the politicians. Like the 2C's, if it ever blows up, it will be banned.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I hope it doesn't happen soon. I am a bit sensitive to bud but a few bong rips and a few grams of this kratom extract on top of my norcos has the ceiling making lovely patterns to the online ambient channel(i=tunes). It has something more going on to it than just ephoria I think. Even if it has to be searched for it is there in the background. 

I find MXE in small doses to be like this too.....a small amount of third eye opening with tons of body euphoria.


----------



## coelophysis

theotherside26 said:


> ^^don't forget that less is more and redosing has to be timed right. Too much too soon will result in a "moving room" type of nausea that takes hours to come off of. Less is more...



Figured I'd start early in the day. Low dosing my way up through out the day.
This has been recommended to me. And sounds like a good plan


----------



## coelophysis

theotherside26 said:


> Yeah I hope it doesn't happen soon. I am a bit sensitive to bud but a few bong rips and a few grams of this kratom extract on top of my norcos has the ceiling making lovely patterns to the online ambient channel(i=tunes). It has something more going on to it than just ephoria I think. Even if it has to be searched for it is there in the background.
> 
> I find MXE in small doses to be like this too.....a small amount of third eye opening with tons of body euphoria.



To the first part - I think it's the plant talkin' to you!

And to the second part - That's the intergalactic alien rubdown massage bed demo in action._" Try it in home for 30 days no strings attached.. 0% interest for the first six months. Put it on your Sears card"_. Metaphysically speaking...


----------



## theotherside

Can I COD that order Laika? Juice by harry juice by harry juice by hairy... 
Where hath ektamine gone?


----------



## coelophysis

Lolquiem for dream.

Maybe ekie went to beddie. That's where I am headin'
To snuggle with my teddie

PS - Goodnorning


----------



## theotherside

Good morning to you to....have sweet dreamz


----------



## gavatron@oz

ahh last man standing.. After just receiving a torrent of abuse from the ex..ive just realised shes stalking me on BL, and read my post about going out on the town ti get my dick wet,lol( excuse my language any ladies out there)
im an expert at  mind games..but ill set my little traps and find out where the leak is coming from..( 10 points for anyone who can name the movie/ author of that quote....


----------



## JoshE

Lol Gav, why does she care though? 

And how did she find out about you being on Bluelight? Or do use still live together?


----------



## gavatron@oz

*head fuck 101*



GurnEr JoshE said:


> Lol Gav, why does she care though?
> 
> And how did she find out about you being on Bluelight? Or do use still live together?



she left after we broke engagement off,cos its easier to leave me when ive got a chronic meth addiction..my counsellor said i wont give up,and to hit her up abiut being allowed out once every 2-3 weeks,get fucked up reall good to get it out of my system. Sde i was doing it alot but minimal amounts to hide it,and thats how i got hoooked line and sinker..

Ive been addicted ti an array ofdrugs fir 14 years,half my lifd,im not going to b able to stop that in 2 months,espeacially wnen its not for me but someone else..

You know where thatlines from??


----------



## JoshE

Ah ok, That's sad to hear man, If she really loved and cared for you she would stick around and help - well that's my opinion anyway.

Haha nah i can't place it


----------



## gavatron@oz

oh forgot to show u joshE- 63 cm flatty.thats a 6inch plastic.. Caught while tweekin dawn patrol


----------



## JoshE

Whoa dude! That's insanely awesome. You should post it in the Aus Social Fishing thread.

Haha "tweakin dawn patrol" I like :D We get decent sized flattys here, but i think the biggest ive caught is probaby around the 30ish cm mark.

Nice catch brother


----------



## gavatron@oz

GurnEr JoshE said:


> Ah ok, That's sad to hear man, If she really loved and cared for you she would stick around and help - well that's my opinion anyway.
> 
> Haha nah i can't place it



chopper....

Yeah it wasnt meant to be.. I was off yap on old school brown rolex's when i met her ,was always doing drugs. But i was expected to change.. Yeah sure i'll grow up. But this is who i am.tho it might get outa hand now amd then.. I work,earn good coin,and im happy with who i am..no sweat off my nights.. NEXT--


----------



## JoshE

I love Chopper. How could i have not known! 

Hahaha yea man, I'm actually happy being single at the moment. I wanna enjoy shit, travel, do what i want while I'm young-ish and all that relationship stuff can come later down the track.

Hows your night going?


----------



## gavatron@oz

in winter we get big breeding females up to 80-90.. But thats a fucken hoarse when you get those..heaps of bulk sharks in the canals.i live on one and we used to eat roundies and send out balloon baits with a 30 cm mullet on it.we'd spend all night throwing out cans of cat foid mixed with tuna oil,offal,all sorts of shit.. Then play paper scissors rock to see who would paddle out on surf ski with the balloon bait..ha ha.my pommy mate was off tap and fell off board,at night in canal after qe been burleying 2-3 hrs..lucky he didnt get munged


----------



## gavatron@oz

im good thanks mate..straight edge for a bit to re set the seratonin and dopamine..just so i can get the mad rush's again.works flat out atm.

Doing that carbon EVO, and a daccar rally buggy in carbon too.plus the v8 supercars dumped a heap of parts on us..cant complain...big hrs=big money..but i subby so no overtime...faaaaark


----------



## JoshE

Lol! Stuff that.

Wow, 90cm flathead would be a great catch, Tough fight as well haha.

Yea we have huge bull sharks in the Swan River..and people still swim..crazy. Ever caught a Barramundi? I lived in Darwin for 6 years and imo, you can't beat the fishing in the Kimberly region...Absolutely spectacular!


----------



## ektamine

gavatron@oz said:


> Caught while tweekin dawn patrol



Sounds like a dream come true !!

Maybe I really do need to pack up and move to aus


----------



## smackcraft

theotherside26 said:


> hey that looks awesome smackcraft!! Keep them coming my man!
> 
> How is everyone doing?



Thanks alot man 


Good Afternoon everyone .. ughhh slept in big time today i hate that


----------



## gavatron@oz

Ektamine.. Fucken pack your bags,there always labouring work around.sus out the felony/ immigrant situation? how u been man??

JoshE-- bull sharks are the worst.they come in hell shallow waters,bread in the rivers wnere the water is fresh,and they schoo, up and create feeding frenzies,where they attack anything..barramundi are some thick ass fish..good catching big females.. Spun out how they all born male and turn female at certain age..

SMACKCRAFT--You pump outsome art???


----------



## JoshE

Yea man, Its pretty cool haha. Barramundi are the best fighting and tasting fish imo. If you ever get the chance to go up north doooooooo it 

Heya smackcraft! Hows things?


----------



## gavatron@oz

wild barra tastes heaps better than farmed,dont know why..

Ektamine you got me thinking about the website you were talking about starting...lo.


----------



## smackcraft

oh not bad just getting the morning cup of tea down me, or afternoon i should say lol

Yeh gav heres a link to it mate http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y201/starcraft_20002000/digitaltransfusionfinal.png

Hows every one doing today ?


----------



## JoshE

Noice,

I'm doing good, although im going to hit the sack..So bloody tired.

Hope you have a good day mate, and a good night to you Gav!


----------



## smackcraft

take it easy mate G.night


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I am nearing the comeup of the 20mg XR Dexamphetamine (Dexedrine) I took about 45 minutes ago on a nearly empty stomach and man I feel great.  

I'm on my girl's computer and I'm taking advantage of her awesome music collection and blasting "WPLJ" by Frank Zappa and The Mothers of Invention.

Gonna switch over to trance/electronic/hardstyle once this Dex levels out


----------



## ektamine

gavatron@oz said:


> wild barra tastes heaps better than farmed,dont know why..
> 
> Ektamine you got me thinking about the website you were talking about starting...lo.



haha what website?

you been hitting the pipe to hard gava?


----------



## smackcraft

might be thinking about when we spoke about yer mums site ?


----------



## ektamine

^Ah, yeah maybe thats it.

@gava:
Yeah I finished that one a long time ago,
You interested in learning web design?


----------



## Carver Slice

Good evening everyone  :D

I slept like a baby last night thanks to the phenazepam. 
I've been enjoying it quite a bit, mixes well with kratom. 

Theirs a synergy between them that leave's me feeling supremely content.


----------



## Carver Slice

I'll be chilling back at this place tonight.  

Forgetting about the world for awhile.   


*NSFW*:


----------



## ektamine

Carver Slice said:


>



Thats awesome. Reminds me a bit of the place I just was


----------



## smackcraft

that looks like a good station CS


----------



## Trinitee

Ah. Santa Cruz. My favorite!


----------



## ektamine

Trinitee!

Another local?
Where you at?

We need all the norcal bl'ers we can get


----------



## theotherside

What's going on.....I have a case of the mondays... Dear god work can be a bore sometimes. No work tuesday though so gonna take a siesta and come back on later. 
How was your monday ektamine?


----------



## ektamine

Pretty good actually,

I met a few managers of some local restaurants, said they would be hiring in the next 1 - 3 weeks for the position(s) I was looking for. Crossing fingers, and heading back in next week. And the week after that. etc.

Other than that... de nada....

Daydreaming about getting high :D


----------



## theotherside

See man...you are already about to get hired...no worries. Soon you will have funds and the fun will begin again!


----------



## Carver Slice

I'm just chilling listening to Starfucker again, I can't get enough off that new album. 

Probably gonna throw on this song soon... *  Pomegranates*  ~  Beachcomber


----------



## muvolution

ha, I have a shitload of money for the first time in nearly a year, but no drugs to spend it on. I guess i can have one or the other but not both.


----------



## Carver Slice

That's just the way the cookie crumbles sometimes my friend, But be thankful for what you do have.







*~ Jerusalem Had A Bad Day ~*


----------



## ektamine

muvolution said:


> ha, I have a shitload of money for the first time in nearly a year, but no drugs to spend it on. I guess i can have one or the other but not both.



If I recall correctly, the reason you can't buy any drugs is 'cause you just moved to a small town, right?

You could always tap into the ethnobotanicals/RC's/online market, thats one of the percs of it. TOS'll tell you, kratoms the shit! :D

Ever tried kratom? Its great, with a little bud.
If you're looking for psychedelics, consider some of Alexander Shulgins cherished inventions. 
Many of them are very gentle, but still very fun/useful (2C-I, 2C-C being too of the more gentle ones). 
2C-I reminded me a LOT of mescaline.

Then of course there is mescaline. Mescaline cactus can be found everywhere, including home depot. But the best way to buy it is buy dried cactus chips online. 
You can then boil it into tea and drink it for a WONDERFUL experience. If you decide to go looking for cactus, the two most potent strains are:

Peruvian Torch (Trichocereus peruvianus)
San Pedro (Trichocereus pachanoi)





^ this stuff grows in front and back yards ALL over my northern california city, when I was younger me and my friends used to go around and 'borrow' a few feet off one of the larger cactus', boil it up, and trip all night. Mescaline produces amazing visuals.

Of course, stealing cactus is terrible karma, I learned my lesson :D


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Today was not that great for me.  I am nauseous at the moment.


----------



## Carver Slice

California sounds like such a wonderful place to live. 
I have a lot of good friends that have re-located there and they love it. 

Maybe I'll go on a vacation there at some point in my life.    



Captain.Heroin said:


> Today was not that great for me.  I am nauseous at the moment.



I'm sorry to hear that Captain, maybe have a glass of hot tea.
That always seems to help me with an unruly tummy.

I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## ektamine

Carver Slice said:


> California sounds like such a wonderful place to live.
> I have a lot of good friends that have re-located there and they love it.
> 
> Maybe I'll go on a vacation there at some point in my life.



Your welcome to crash on my couch as long as you bring some tunes


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Thanks Carver, I'm going to try smoking some weed and eating.  Food should hopefully help.

I am not a tea kind of person and I don't even think we have any here.


----------



## Carver Slice

ektamine said:


> Your welcome to crash on my couch as long as you bring some tunes



That's very generous of you, from what I've sensed you have a very kind soul.   



Captain.Heroin said:


> Thanks Carver, I'm going to try smoking some weed and eating.  Food should hopefully help.
> 
> I am not a tea kind of person and I don't even think we have any here.



The food and bud should surely help I would think.

I've always been a big tea drinker, whether its an herbal or fruit tea or just plain old Tetly with some sugar and milk. I really enjoy drinking them quite a bit, any time of the day. It helps relax me and it soothes my soul. Not that I don't like coffee either, I tend to alternate between both during the day.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

The cannabis helped so I'm going to try eating now....


----------



## Trinitee

ektamine said:


> Trinitee!
> 
> Another local?
> Where you at?
> 
> We need all the norcal bl'ers we can get



I'm in the valley. Just a couple of hours from SC. I'm hoping to get over there this summer to try out the Giant Dipper in my newly enlightened state.


----------



## ektamine

Ahaha thats funny, 

I live two streets back from the boardwalk / the giant dipper.
I smoke bowls there all the time late at night when the whole boardwalk / beach is deserted.


----------



## theotherside

Speaking of boardwalks...anyone ever seen the HBO show boardwalk empire? I have fallen in love with it...on episode 3 right now.


----------



## Bill

Hai guise

Yeah otherside, I actually just got done with the first season last night.
What a great series it's turning out to be.


----------



## theotherside

^^Good to hear someone else likes it...I have always like buscemi(sp?) although the spelling of his name always escapes me. It is the kind of show I love...like Untouchables meets sopranos. Must have been a crazy time in the history of the states...no alcohol?


----------



## ektamine

theotherside26 said:


> Must have been a crazy time in the history of the states...no alcohol?



I just hope me and you live long enough to hear the youngin's say:

"Must have been a crazy time in the states... no drugs?"


----------



## theotherside

^^More like.....what are drugs? I can't believe there was a time when you could medicate yourself without anyone knowing?? Must have been a crazy time.


----------



## ektamine

Have faith brother!

America is falling, the power will shift, china is coming up and who knows, maybe chinese people will be more accepting of drugs when they're the super power 

Legalization is coming!

I'll make you a bet....
If drugs aren't legal by the time you're 50 track me down (I'll probably be in Africa, or on a uninhabited island in the south pacific) and I'll give you a pound of drone (I'll have my own poly drug lab by then, obviously).


----------



## coelophysis

Made shit tonight. Oh well. Home now, with a headache and a bowl full of greens.
Here we go


----------



## ektamine

Just think of it like this,

I'm getting up every morning, putting hours and hours of effort into _just_ getting back to where you are now. It could be worse! 


But I feel ya friend, pack fat and draw deep


----------



## ektamine

Slowed down to a trickle 'round here.. 

Anyways, I'm gonna rip down a bong load and then head out for a night-ride :D


PS SmackCraft - I just noticed your graphic piece (the trippy green one). It reminds me of DMT visuals, all the geometric shapes fractal-ing into each other. Very cool! Do/Show some more.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Ahhh, good evening NMI.  

I'll see you all in the morning.


----------



## ektamine

I just got back from a little midnight moonlight meditation at the cliffs, above an aggressively churning sea. 
mmm. perfection


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> I just got back from a little midnight moonlight meditation at the cliffs, above an aggressively churning sea.
> mmm. perfection



I love nature like that.

Have you ever heard of Agalloch?  I especially enjoy listening to the first two tracks from The Mantle while in such nature scenes in real life.  %)


----------



## ektamine

Hey there cap'n.

No I haven't, I'm listening now.

When I'm in situations like that, I like minimal progressive type music, tribal drumming, trance drumming, ambient electronic, tribal house, etc... all kinds of stuff really! But I like the meditative beat when I'm all alone like that in nature.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> Hey there cap'n.
> 
> No I haven't, I'm listening now.
> 
> When I'm in situations like that, I like minimal progressive type music, tribal drumming, trance drumming, ambient electronic, tribal house, etc... all kinds of stuff really! But I like the meditative beat when I'm all alone like that in nature.



Cool!

The 2nd track of The Mantle is really epic.  

Also, did you ever download that 24 hours a day of seals Merzbow release?  That was the one which was SO extreme drone/doom/noise.  It was really really good.  If I had neighbors which wouldn't call the cops on me (they would) I'd blare it right now.

Instead of that - I'm listening to a black metal band on my mp3 player.


----------



## ektamine

hah, I get the impression you're neighbors must absolutely love you 

Same story with mine, tbh. 

Some nights I'll be quite as a bird,
Other nights I'll be pounding out loud abrasive sonic waves till 6am 

I didn't, I'll see if I can find it on torrentz. Been really busy reformatting my computer 'cause windows sucks and it always gets old and creaky after a few months of downloading stuff.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> hah, I get the impression you're neighbors must absolutely love you
> 
> Same story with mine, tbh.
> 
> Some nights I'll be quite as a bird,
> Other nights I'll be pounding out loud abrasive sonic waves till 6am
> 
> I didn't, I'll see if I can find it on torrentz. Been really busy reformatting my computer 'cause windows sucks and it always gets old and creaky after a few months of downloading stuff.



I actually have great neighbors, it's only 1 of them which suck dick in reality.  

I can get you The Mantle no problem, I'll upload it.  

I have over 200 gigabytes of music, and to be honest, it's never enough.


----------



## ektamine

^ I'm right there with ya. I probably have near that by now... my 750gb storage hard drive is full of nothing but music, games, and documents.

Yeah tha'd be cool if you uploaded it somewhere, thanks.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Done & done.

I hope the .wpl file works right.  The track which is amazing is "In the shadow of our pale companion".


----------



## smackcraft

morning nmi social


----------



## ektamine

goodnight smack craft 
(may be back on later if I can't sleep - most likely )


----------



## gavatron@oz

what are you hooligans up to..same as usual my end, had two days off the pippi(glass) Now im good as goldl

what u up to ektamine? Behaving?? Didnt think so


----------



## gavatron@oz

i jus


----------



## gavatron@oz

i just packed a slurpee straw full out of a tupperware container,prob 2 pts,and the straw flicked the edge  of the container and popped everywhere..so i reloaded,and it happened again....

Get the vacuum cleaner with a stocking over i out..lmao.be lookingfor that bit later.


----------



## JoshE

^Don't you hate that! 

I used to do it all the time when i smoked bud, luckily though i haven't had it happen with anything else yet..


----------



## gavatron@oz

yeah this is a bit more exsy...its like i spilt an oz of bud. Hiw you going joshE.. LOoks like its just us aussies left..

Whats the aussie social thread like? I might go habe a squizza


----------



## theotherside

Good morning Gavatron...how are things going in your week so far? Just getting up early today to take care of tons of stupid shit I have to but no work


----------



## gavatron@oz

Hey TOS, im well mate.working flat out atm..gotta get a race car im building ready next few weeks..but the owner keeps moving the goal posts.( adding shit to job) but not adding time.did 63 hours last week..in 6 days.too much..ni wonder i love stims..invoiced him for just under 2800. Not bad for cabbage( another aussie saying- thdy call leaf off weed cabbage,and im guessing thats where it comes from..means 'not ad')

gonna teach you american ,scottish boys and girls some aussie lingo...

What line of work you in??


----------



## theotherside

boring desk bullshit...call center shit. Sucks but I get to be in chage of the people I work with so it is pretty good pay. My normal day consists of listening to people bitch about security alarm systems, bitch about other employees, and talk on bluelight in the office 
I need to get into your type of work from what you've told me!


----------



## JoshE

tos26, No work? You lucky bastard! Haha, How you doing mate?

Gav, Yea man, Your more than welcome to have a looksie..


----------



## theotherside

Yeah I figured out a schedule where I can be off tues/sat/sunday and get my 40 a week. Tens are longer but having 3 days off is priceless. I used tuesday to do all the things I have to do so that sat/sun I can have fun.


----------



## gavatron@oz

dont think i could sit in an office all day..id have 40 000 posts on BL by now.i struggle just to write quotes for jobs..or do the engineering load studies for the shit i build.. I get to be hands on and design shit,so its the best of both worlds..

Being in charge is good,as long as theres no tall poppy syndrome.. I ran 20-25 people building two 4 million dollar yachts simultaneously at 25..  hated it. Telling people old enough to be my dad, with tripple the amount of experience i have what to do..bit of a head fuck...

Prefer to own my own small business,pick and choose what i want to do..good fun..making carbon fibre furniture next.doing a dakkar rally car too. YOu know what carbon fibre is  at all TOS. (thats nit a smart ass question either)

not the best thing for my healh..used with epoxy resins,and 2 pac paints..not good. I wear a forensic dust/sperm suit with a full air fed mask..not much fun in 40degree c in summer


----------



## gavatron@oz

will do Josh..

You got the boys going with you to honkong.. Or going solo to do some self discovery? No doubt the fake tag heuers and hugo boss clotning is in the shopping list.

TOS-those hours are good..stable works handy to have.when there no work for me its faaaaarked. Shed is 600 a week.plus other over heads.


----------



## theotherside

Man I took my normal small morning dose of hydrocodone(7.5mgs) and added a little thai kraom and now out of the blue my stomach is hurtin a bit. Maybe just a little more time to digest before chugging the coffee and shower time. 
So what's on the plate this evening everyone?


----------



## gavatron@oz

quiet night in..went to pub for dinner.
Few schooners of beer.and a quite tokes @home.. And a few racks.mixing it up a bit.


----------



## JoshE

Going with 4 other guys and one of their girlfriends. Yea man, defiantly going to do some designer clothes shopping! Even if it is fake lol. Planning on doing all the touristy things too + tattoo.

I'm about to crash since i have to get up at 4am again..Might watch i few episodes of NCIS and hopefully pass out.


----------



## gavatron@oz

ideas on tat yet??

The lone gf gonna be downer..the three singles will want to go devo around,but then feel bad for leaving mate w the miss'

its gonna cause dramas mate..hope the chicks cool.


----------



## JoshE

Yea we've already had a huge blue over that but shes down with what ever we get up to 

Yea, I think I'm going to stick with getting two nautical stars on the back of each of my arms.


----------



## gavatron@oz

nice,ive got sparrows on each pek.. Both sparrows/swallows amc nautical stars ate old sailing tattoos..how many points on the stars?? Are they two tone?

I want two 1800's revolvers on my hips onto pelvis next

TOS-u into ink at all?


----------



## JoshE

Sweet man, revolvers would be wicked.

Yea the stars would look exactly like this:










Not sure if i want color yet..Will probably stick with two tone


----------



## gavatron@oz

ahh,nice. The proper nautical ones are like the old school compass ones,N-S-E-W in big arms of stars,
NW-SW-SE-SW in medium and
NNE ENE ESE SSE  and so on in smaller ones.

Go two tone josh..unless you got pale skin, colours can look funny.and fuck out in the sun.

Heres the sparrows,they symbolise achievement.or the start /finish of a journey..


----------



## JoshE

Yea ive got really pale skin, but ill think ill get thee two tone. Love the sparrows mate, Looks wicked 

Anyway, Im off mate, take it easy and ill talk to ya soon.


----------



## gavatron@oz

later masterbater.. Im pretty sure my maturity is going backwards..and fast. Im 15,maybe 16 on a good day.

See ya mate


----------



## muvolution

This may be kind of serious for NMI, but I was hoping someone here could advise me... My girlfriend and life partner is suffering from a profound lack of confidence exacerbated by a rapidly developing anxiety reaction which is (based on my experiences) turning into a generalized anxiety disorder. I am having her write a list of things that are wrong (this has been going on for a while, but everytime I talk to her about it, she minimizes it) which is what she did when she saw a doctor for the anxiety no more than a week ago.
She is finally talking to me about these issues, so I am having her write a list of physical, mental, and emotional problems and responses to the anxiety, not just for her doctor, but for herself. I am encouraging her to see a psych and hopefully start some meds that will assist her in this...

It's almost like I don't know what to say although I have experienced sever anxiety and panic disorder also, but I feel like I have gotten so good at meditation/ concentration to beat the anxiety without drugs that it is difficult for me to put myself in a mental state where I can understand what is going on, because for me it has become as easy as thinking and meditating...

suggestions? I think it is more difficult for me to watch this than it is for me to have an anxiety attack myself.


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

A therapist would help. she sounds like me lol. If you have the money treat her to a "beauty day" hair, nails, etc. Big Ego boost.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> This may be kind of serious for NMI, but I was hoping someone here could advise me... My girlfriend and life partner is suffering from a profound lack of confidence exacerbated by a rapidly developing anxiety reaction which is (based on my experiences) turning into a generalized anxiety disorder. I am having her write a list of things that are wrong (this has been going on for a while, but everytime I talk to her about it, she minimizes it) which is what she did when she saw a doctor for the anxiety no more than a week ago.
> She is finally talking to me about these issues, so I am having her write a list of physical, mental, and emotional problems and responses to the anxiety, not just for her doctor, but for herself. I am encouraging her to see a psych and hopefully start some meds that will assist her in this...
> 
> It's almost like I don't know what to say although I have experienced sever anxiety and panic disorder also, but I feel like I have gotten so good at meditation/ concentration to beat the anxiety without drugs that it is difficult for me to put myself in a mental state where I can understand what is going on, because for me it has become as easy as thinking and meditating...
> 
> suggestions? I think it is more difficult for me to watch this than it is for me to have an anxiety attack myself.



Eating a well balanced diet,
Exercise,
and then if all else fails - going to a psychiatrist.

This is what I'd suggest.  A therapist alongside this can also be helpful.


----------



## theotherside

^^Yes I was going to say that a therapist could be a good option. Many people don't want to go to a therapist for one reason or another but some situations can be resolved faster with the help of a pro.


----------



## Trinitee

Where is everybody?

Muvolution - I had a very bad time beginning of this year. I saw a therapist, but also did some jogging when the weather permitted. I am the LEAST athletic type ever but I wanted to clear my mind and jogging alone gave me some "meditation"-type time. Then I began looking for music to listen to while out and it became this full-fledged obsession with discovering and relating to music. I swear to god that was more therapeutic than all the rest and I dare say if you listened to the songs I downloaded, in the order I did so, it would full on tell the story of where I was then and how I've come along. (much MUCH better now btw, so there is hope.)
She'll need to find her way and all you can do is support and encourage. Best wishes to you both as you get thru this.


----------



## coelophysis

Good evening


----------



## theotherside

Trinitee said:


> Where is everybody?
> 
> Muvolution - I had a very bad time beginning of this year. I saw a therapist, but also did some jogging when the weather permitted. I am the LEAST athletic type ever but I wanted to clear my mind and jogging alone gave me some "meditation"-type time. Then I began looking for music to listen to while out and it became this full-fledged obsession with discovering and relating to music. I swear to god that was more therapeutic than all the rest and I dare say if you listened to the songs I downloaded, in the order I did so, it would full on tell the story of where I was then and how I've come along. (much MUCH better now btw, so there is hope.)
> She'll need to find her way and all you can do is support and encourage. Best wishes to you both as you get thru this.



How are you this evening? I try to jog 3 times a week as I feel it pushes out the bad/stress in my life and helps me relax later on in the day. I should have gone jogging today but I got lazy


----------



## Trinitee

I was typing that novel when you posted, Lolz. 

I'm very well thank you. Very effing stoked about tomorrow!


----------



## coelophysis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VAkOhXIsI0


----------



## Trinitee

That was..._Amazing._ I got kinda choked up! Could you imagine hearing THAT as you exited the subway? Good gawd.


----------



## coelophysis

Yeah it's totally choked me up on a few occasions. It's one of them songs..
Beauty tears


----------



## muvolution

Yeah, that's kinda what I was thinking and I already recommended it - i'm having her do all the things I did to get better, just wondering if anyone had a fresh perspective.


----------



## Trinitee

Welp. I tried starting a thread and it got shot down. That was HELLA fast. I need ideas on what HASN'T ever been discussed so I can start a thread about it.


----------



## theotherside

Laika said:


> Yeah it's totally choked me up on a few occasions. It's one of them songs..
> Beauty tears



Hey laika cool link  Give me a new band I can obsess about tonight...need something new. Last week was Starfucker and now I'm hungry for new. Something like Animal Collective meets Flaming Lips...or something new and indie.


----------



## coelophysis

New Battles album!
Gloss Drop

Out of this world "math rock" style stuff, but very innovative guitar playing.
Jazzy to a certain extent, but on a very cosmic level. You'll catch my drift.


----------



## theotherside

Hey muv...my brother and his wife have been going through this paranoid/anxiety attack thing for a few months now. Tonight I was over at their apt. and watched as the events unfolded. My brother started acting strangely and informed me he needed to leave the room. My sister in law told me how he had been getting thoughts of "being controlled' and other paranoid type thinking and he would start to breathe heavy and have a racing heart. I say this so that you know I can sympathize with what you are going through..although they are a little different. I am going to talk to him and tell him to seek help...I will probably have to drive him and urge him to go but I feel that if we don't know how else to help that a pro should be involved.


----------



## theotherside

Laika said:


> New Battles album!
> Gloss Drop
> 
> Out of this world "math rock" style stuff, but very innovative guitar playing.
> Jazzy to a certain extent, but on a very cosmic level. You'll catch my drift.



Ok I'm downloading it but sampled on youtube....the guitar is hittin right now man...very good find. I am loading up my playlist for the night and I don't want to have to change it halfway through. This is on the list for sure  I am a sucker for innovation!!


----------



## coelophysis

Then I'd definitely recommend checking out one of their other albums called "Mirrored" 
That's one of my all time favorites. But right now I'm trying to hype the new one hah.


----------



## coelophysis

Speaking on Animal Collective, what is your favorite album by them? And what songs?


----------



## theotherside

Well you know I am more fond of Panda Bear than any other members. I enjoy Strawberry jam and and MPP the most as far as albums. My favorite song is Taste....a mephedrone anthem of sorts to me. One of my favorite songs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How's everyone doing?


----------



## coelophysis

Panda Bear ftw. 
New album is growing on me still. Strange.

I like Sung Tongs the best! Who could win a rabbit can not be topped dewd!






Animal Collective with Laika & portfolio at the bar


----------



## theotherside

Good evening el capitan......feeling happy tonight? How was your day?


----------



## gavatron@oz

is there anybody out there..TOS- your brothers anxiety,paranoia sounds heavy,especially to ne getting it at home around familiar surroundings and frends..

Bigggest trick ive found is to control breathing..  most people will hold their breathe,which then fucks the rythm up and makes things worse..

I used to get nasty pannic feelings following a fucked up datura trip that was on like donkey kong for 36-48 hrs..got scarry..wishing the drug would leave my body..


Faaaaaaaark.never again. Even a strong acid  bender brings that same memory back..but im an idiot and double or even tripple drop blotter that ive never tried..
Moderation people,101.


----------



## JoshE

Ello Gav,

Whats happening mate?


----------



## gavatron@oz

good josh ,how r u.
Im straight edging for a bit.but i slipped up yesterday a bit,but not a massive bender as per usual.getting over it thank fuck.my tolerance is super high..ill smash a g of diamondy looking gear and tweek,but not what it should be like,while i watch others have 1 pt and spider pig around the ceiling... Breaks as good as a holiday to honkong.lol


----------



## JoshE

Not to bad man, thanks 

Yea, tolerance is a bitch, I'm thankful that gear is kind of hard to find otherwise id be on it 24/7 as well. Lol, if i was to smash a g, id defiantly be wired hard!

Glad your getting over it, big break planned?


----------



## ektamine

bah! can't fucking sleep a wink


----------



## theotherside

^^I only slept a few hours and now I can't go back to sleep! Which is worse?


----------



## gavatron@oz

your all a bunch of animals.... Welcome to gavatrons arn of societies misfits... Biscuit anyone..

Hello Tos,nice to see you.

Ektamine,long time no hear..been 5 hrs.

Josh..break til sat,so not really.Going to the hoarse races so i gotta get my groove on...not sure whether to pimp suit it ir not???
I wanna get a suit thats white,with glass bowl pipes printed all over it..nice and subtle...who am i kidding,my gold fish eyes gi it away.......


----------



## gavatron@oz

barn of misfits.. IM getting over excited again.. Im easily impressed.


----------



## ektamine

^ did somebody say IM??

Who has the ketamine, gang?
Pass it here, pls.


----------



## theotherside

Hey gavatron how was the work game today? I'm looking a wed. in the face right about now...wed. and mond. are the two worst days of the week to me it seems.


----------



## JoshE

LOL, that suit would be freakin awesome! Imagine the looks you would get hahaha.

I haven't been to the races in ages..Last time i got asked to leave then kicked out. Haven't been back since.


----------



## ektamine

gavatron@oz said:


> Josh..break til sat,so not really.Going to the hoarse races so i gotta get my groove on...not sure whether to pimp suit it ir not???
> I wanna get a suit thats white,with glass bowl pipes printed all over it..nice and subtle...who am i kidding,my gold fish eyes gi it away.......



Go for the pimp suit, of course.
And win some ca$h while you're at it.


----------



## gavatron@oz

if i win at the races ,or the casino,whee i frequent.it always ends in cocaine and hookers..and my dick looks like a picnic bar in the end..and a fun size one at that...

Only josh will fully get that joke..

A picnic bar is a chocolate bar that has peanuts on the outside that look like a

bnormal growths.and the fun size ones are the multi pack ones,no longer than 2"

last time at races,i fucked out and started a brawl that ended up with everyone belting the security guards.. IM a plassid person but got a terrible mouth on me that seems to upset some..go figure??

I want a crack pipe print suit.woooooo


----------



## JoshE

^ Lulz!

Hmm, Im a sucker for the Casino. Have blown so much cash haha. Did you guys get fined for belting security?


----------



## smackcraft

good morning NMI social

hows everyone today


----------



## ektamine

Morning, and goodnight, smack 

I'm about to head back to bed to see if I can actually fall asleep this time


----------



## gavatron@oz

hey smack craft..how you been.im tired as shit.big day in the sandpit @ work..time for a nanna nap.
^^
JOSH-we didnt get fined, 3 of us got locked up.thank fuck youdont get covictions for fisticuffs(fighting) ._

GOODNIGHT ALL-STAY SAFE-BUT GO HARD or go home...


----------



## smackcraft

im becoming a non NMI socialist these days due to time zones 

every time im up everyone else goes to bed lol


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

What time is it where you are?

I woke up about 90 minutes ago my friend 

Let's get this social back on the road!


----------



## smackcraft

on this post now its 16:22

i just saw your reply now, ive been bleathering in the Europe section inbetween cleaning around the house lol


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> What time is it where you are?
> 
> I woke up about 90 minutes ago my friend
> 
> Let's get this social back on the road!



But I was enjoying the scenic route 



			
				smackcraft said:
			
		

> NMI socialist



Damn socialists!!!!@

You prolly voted for the muslim extremist socialist guy...... 'obama', didnt you?


----------



## coelophysis

Good afternoon yall. Kinda wanna go back to bed but if I do I bet I'll be even more tired when I have to force my self awake in an hour for work.


----------



## ektamine

Morning Laika

Check out - 
*It's The Chemicals (feat. Scarub)*






I rather like it, actually.


Seize the day


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Good afternoon social!

Just checking in and saying hello.

Just took another half of a clonazepam, about to take a nice long shower.  Good stuff.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> Good evening el capitan......feeling happy tonight? How was your day?



Not as great as it should be going.


----------



## ektamine

And now, a quick message from our sponsors:
_______________________

Smoke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 everyday.


----------



## theotherside

What is this about smackcraft leaving us....guess he is in between the american and aussie peak chat hours. Many people who post in the Euro section end up almost only posting in that forum. 

How is life....good link ektamine!


----------



## ektamine

smackcraft said:


> on this post now its 16:22
> 
> i just saw your reply now, ive been bleathering in the Europe section inbetween cleaning around the house lol



Damn europeans... do you guys all have broken clocks or something??? 

 (just a kidding)


----------



## smackcraft

ha ha i cant help it if your all in bed while im awake lol

well after extensive searching for the past few weeks in my area i finally found 2 dead dried up opium poppies in a garden today xD

just my damn luck theres only 2 and their dead ... lots of seeds from them though so going to scatter them in the garden tomorrow 

my mum will get a surprise he he


----------



## ektamine

smackcraft said:


> ha ha i cant help it if your all in bed while im awake lol
> 
> well after extensive searching for the past few weeks in my area i finally found 2 dead dried up opium poppies in a garden today xD
> 
> just my damn luck theres only 2 and their dead ... lots of seeds from them though so going to scatter them in the garden tomorrow
> 
> my mum will get a surprise he he



Good luck man, I have a whole bunch of poppies that are just now blooming, I'll snap a pic of 'em later today they look beautiful right now. They are easy as shit to grow. Don't expect much of a yield from them though.... IME 2 plants equals about a dose/cup of poppy tea.


----------



## smackcraft

i will prob be smoking it rather than the tea , it feels more right to me to smoke it if u get me 

like coke should be snorted kind of thing 

i would shoot it up but i hear you cant do that with the stuff strait from the poppy


----------



## ektamine

I'd try the tea first, personally. I find the tea to be stronger, and I think you'll be a bit surprised (if you've never had it before) by how strong it actually is.

I never take pharma opiates orally, but poppy tea is the perfect opiate buzz for me. It lasts for ever, its sedating, and its certainly strong enough.

I tried harvesting and smoking the opium but I just couldnt get enough. You really need like a field of poppies if your gonna do that, I think. You only get a TINY bit of sap from each poppy, which is only enough for a hit or so...

But of course its your call.


----------



## smackcraft

when you say a hit or so do you mean an IV hit ?


----------



## muvolution

Yeah... don't shoot Opium. It is extremely easy to make Pantopon from opium though, which can be IV'd.
I won't go into the extraction since that is kind of a grey area here, but it is a simple A/B with a purification step. I could never make it all the way through it without getting high off the ether, though.


----------



## smackcraft

what do u mean you couldnt go all the way through with it without getting high form the ether ?


----------



## ektamine

smackcraft said:


> when you say a hit or so do you mean an IV hit ?



I mean a foiler.

You absolutely should not IV opium. Plant matter should never enter straight into the bloodstream. It's inevitable that you will be introducing all kinds of nasty pathogens and as such you'll likely get a VERY nasty complication (not worth losing a limb over).

Does anyone have successful experiences with harvesting a decent amount of O from poppies?

The only method I've been able to get decent results from with a small garden bed full of poppies is making poppy tea.


----------



## muvolution

I love ether. 

The last step is to rinse everything with ether... but it usually ended up on a dust mask on my face instead of on the opium.


----------



## ektamine

smackcraft said:


> what do u mean you couldnt go all the way through with it without getting high form the ether ?



Ether is a volatile solvent, as such it rapidly evaporates and fills the room with its vapor. Ether also gets you high (have you seen/read Fear And Loathing in Las Vegas?), so working with it often gets you high/gives you a headache.


----------



## smackcraft

yeah ive seen the film lol

so can you easily obtain ether to do this extraction ? like can u buy it, is it legal ?


----------



## muvolution

Ektamine - I used to use the "Polish Heroin" method on tons of poppy straw. It is the best method, I think, because you can just grow the poppies and then extract everything without scoring the crowns, so nobody knows you are doing illegal shit. I also think it yields more than just simple tea.

With 20-30 poppies (including stems) I would yield anywhere from 1-5 grams of Pantopon.

As far as ether... I used to have a pretty good method, which is to buy a thing of automotive starter fluid and a copper pipe... run the copper pipe into a beaker 1/2 full of water, kinda like the stem to a bong, and spray the ether/ heptane mix into the pipe so it bubbles through the water and collects. The ether will stay in the beaker while the heptane will off-gas very quickly.


----------



## smackcraft

what is the polish method ?

im going to be asking all sorts of questions now i finally have seeds to grow them he he


----------



## ektamine

muv - thanks, interesting to hear I'm going to look up that method now.

So, by 20-30 poppies, do you mean 20-30 plants or 20-30 poppies, with partial stems still attached?


----------



## muvolution

Um... I'm pretty hesitant to post extractions on here. It is on Wikipedia. Basically, all the morphine is bound to Meconic Acid, so you need a stronger acid to strip the Morphine Mecanate so that it binds with the stronger acid, then precipitate it out with either Ammonia or Soda Ash.

Ektamine - 20-30 poppies including stems. The method calls for "poppy straw" which is just the dried plant, emptied of seeds, with the stem and crown still on the pod.


----------



## smackcraft

can you get all the things you need to do these extractions so that its made to IV no problem ? 


i really want to do this some day


----------



## ektamine

Me too, it sounds really interesting.

Smack - Do you have no decent H where you live?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^I've always wanted to try it as well.  

I've done poppy seed tea a few times and it actually worked much better than I thought it would, but that was before I had an opiate tolerance.


----------



## smackcraft

i used to get good stuff all the time from a certain person but last time it was gash stuff that i could get from any old person on the street if you get me 

But i have been hearing things are picking up quality wise again 

i cant tell though i have no cash to score 

thats why i got so excited by finding them plants today lol

but guys i really should get some sleep 1:30am here .. dont want to screw my sleep pattern again 

take it easy guys


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

You too man, sleep is important!


----------



## ektamine

Here is a BL thread on brewing kompot or polish heroin (I haven't read it yet):
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=342718


----------



## smackcraft

will read that tomorrow 

good night all


----------



## Captain.Heroin

smackcraft said:


> when you say a hit or so do you mean an IV hit ?



When I talk about taking hits off the GB, I'm talking about smoking cannabis.  When I talk about taking shots or hits of buprenorphine, I'm IVing it.  

I know your question was more directed towards towards ektamine, I just felt like answering anyways. 



smackcraft said:


> can you get all the things you need to do these extractions so that its made to IV no problem ?
> 
> 
> i really want to do this some day



You probably wouldn't be able to do this easily, sorry.  From my understanding, getting some heroin and micron filters would be better.


----------



## ektamine

el capitán,

by GB ... are you referring to the mighty Gravity Bong?

MmMmmm. Gravity Bong + Humongous bowl of medical cannabis = the only time I've ever instantly blacked out from weed.

My vision started to get starry/pixel-y right after exhaling and 5 minutes later I woke up on the ground


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

what's up guys...i am finally through WDS and if i am not we; it;s pretty damn close. anyway just wanted to pop in and say 
'high"
and i haven't forgotten you guus,i've just been hella sick. i'll be back on track by mon.

Love you guys................................skillz


----------



## Trinitee

Wassup?? It's my Friday ~WOOT~ and I have big plans!! Whats everyone else doin? Party at a rich guy's house? ;P


----------



## ektamine

^ I'd be down where are all the rich people???


----------



## coelophysis

Good evening 

All week I've been thinking I have tomorrow off, then right before I left tonight I checked the schedule, and guess who  has work tomorrow?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> el capitán,
> 
> by GB ... are you referring to the mighty Gravity Bong?



Yes, I am.



skillz~4~thrillz said:


> Love you guys................................skillz



Love you too skillz.


----------



## ektamine

muvolution said:


> I love ether.
> 
> The last step is to rinse everything with ether... but it usually ended up on a dust mask on my face instead of on the opium.





Just as well.


----------



## Kisses2miihaters

Hey everyone! whats up?


EDIT
How do i get friends or contacts?


----------



## ektamine

Hey kisses – how are you doing?

Click on their username and then something pops down, on that menu click "Add *username* to contacts"


----------



## JoshE

Kisses2miihaters said:


> Hey everyone! whats up?
> 
> 
> EDIT
> How do i get friends or contacts?



Just click on the username of the person you want to add as a friend, then from the drop down menu click on "add to contacts".

Welcome to Bluelight btw 

Howdy NMI Social, How is everyone?


----------



## ektamine

Hey man

I'm doing alright... Finishing up some hash oil and just finished watching Hotel Rwanda (great movie). How are you?


----------



## JoshE

I'm good mate,

Work was busy today but at least it went pretty quick. Hopefully tomorrow is the same. How was the hash oil? 
I was going to attempt to make some using my harvest from this year but it seemed to hard


----------



## ektamine

^ It's actually fairly easy depending on which method you use.

You can buy Butane Hash Oil (BHO) kits for super cheap, as well as make your own DIY versions. They are just pvc pipe and some hardware. 

Basically the kits are:

A PVC pipe with a mesh screen on one end, and a gas port (like on a refillable lighter) on the other end. You fill the PVC tube with bud, and then get a butane lighter refill can and charge it into the port. The butane runs through the weed, extracts the oils, and gets pressed out the other end through the mesh screen. You do all this over some kind of collection plate, and then the butane evaporates off and leaves you with Butane Hash Oil.

And then you can also do simple Isopropyl extractions, but those are messier/more complicated.


----------



## JoshE

Yea i read and watched plenty of tutorials online. Defiantly keen on giving that butane method a go next year 

You need heaps of bud though right?


----------



## ektamine

It helps to have heaps of bud, but I think 1/4 - 1/2oz might even be enough to get a decent start. I'm not too sure.

If you grew a few plants you would certainly have enough though, especially after all the trim & shake.


----------



## JoshE

Yea i actually had 6 on the grow but after some transplant troubles i only had 3 left. Hell keen to do it know haha. 

Cheers dude.


----------



## smackcraft

Good day everyone ... 

how goes it


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Kisses2miihaters said:


> Hey everyone! whats up?
> 
> 
> EDIT
> How do i get friends or contacts?



You have to accept my friend request.  That's how you get me as a friend.  



smackcraft said:


> Good day everyone ...
> 
> how goes it



I'm doing OK, how are you man?


----------



## smackcraft

not bad at all, its getting closer to the weekend which is always a good thing even though im not working i still get the excitement of a full weeks worth of methadone


----------



## Captain.Heroin

smackcraft said:


> not bad at all, its getting closer to the weekend which is always a good thing even though im not working i still get the excitement of a full weeks worth of methadone



Nice man!  

I'm just excited that I am about to get to change my life for the better by moving to an amazing area of the country.


----------



## smackcraft

i always wanted to move to Edinburgh , its awesome there ... my cousin lives there so i used to go down for holidays and go partying all the time ... the atmosphere down there is much more friendly than the twats up here 

you go in to a bar here and try talk to someone you end up getting looked at liek some cunt 

down in edin when i was waiting for my cousin to finish work i was in a pub, the amount of people that came up and spoke to me and had a drink with was unreal .. was so great to be around people like that 

wish i did go there now 

where you going to ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Where the grass is not only greener on the other side.... but it's legal (with a medicinal card) too!  %)


----------



## gavatron@oz

good evenning capt H+ Smackcraft. How are we all?

Havnt seen you a while smack craft. Hows life treating you? I saw a few posts on here about some new pics you've been doing..

CAP.H- you seem excited about the move.. Good stuff. The unknown and opportunities are always something to look forward to.all the best


----------



## gavatron@oz

aahh,greener grass.. I like the astro turf,synthetic fake grass..

How hard to get med certificate..alot of Multiple Sclerosis sufferers use it,but illegaly in oz in all but 2 states.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gavatron@oz said:


> aahh,greener grass.. I like the astro turf,synthetic fake grass..
> 
> How hard to get med certificate..alot of Multiple Sclerosis sufferers use it,but illegaly in oz in all but 2 states.



Cannabis has a lot better uses than just for MS... http://www.alternet.org/story/9257/

But yes, greener grass indeed...ahhhh...


----------



## smackcraft

im good gav , found my self some opium poppies last night so going to scatter the seeds and await them to grow 

hows thing ur end mate ?


----------



## gavatron@oz

good thanks smackcraft.just sampled a new chefs speacial and very tastie..my compliments go out to the chef..

Poppy seeds are readily available here,but i think they have some sort of wash done to them so as that people dont grow them..theres a thread on it here.where people say it does grow,either way europes definately different again.think you need a far bit tho to make it viable..is what they call 'tar' just the sap that bleeds out the poppy once its been cut and left to thicken,raw opium im guessing??

What about the art mate??

Being sunny Scoland, that lawns probably looking a bit out of control.lol.hows the old man?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gavatron@oz said:


> Poppy seeds are readily available here,but i think they have some sort of wash done to them so as that people dont grow them..



I don't believe it is 100% effective, just close to it.


----------



## smackcraft

gavatron@oz said:


> good thanks smackcraft.just sampled a new chefs speacial and very tastie..my compliments go out to the chef..
> 
> Poppy seeds are readily available here,but i think they have some sort of wash done to them so as that people dont grow them..theres a thread on it here.where people say it does grow,either way europes definately different again.think you need a far bit tho to make it viable..is what they call 'tar' just the sap that bleeds out the poppy once its been cut and left to thicken,raw opium im guessing??
> 
> What about the art mate??
> 
> Being sunny Scoland, that lawns probably looking a bit out of control.lol.hows the old man?




The seeds i got were strait from the pod of teh poppies them selves so they should be fine 

you still not seen that art , i posted it for you a couple times now lol 

heres a link again mate 

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y201/starcraft_20002000/digitaltransfusionfinal.png

my sis is cooking for tonight , shes making fajitas , yummy


----------



## gavatron@oz

faark,thats playing with my eyes atm. I never saw any of the other posts.i must've gone lurking and not come back. Can u take any photo or picture and tweek it?

Fajitas?? Good wholesome scottish food..

Off all the mexican food I dig a bit of chilli con carne..but i get intense heartburn from tomatoe/ spicy food. But i still eat it all,then have a dose of sodium
 bicarbonate and im sweet.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How's it going gavatron?


----------



## gavatron@oz

good thanks le Capitán,how have u been.

Theres another aussie BLer called beano that you replied to who has just been diagnosed with adhd.Nothing unique about that but hes only 45 mnutes from my stomping grounds so ive asked him to pm me si i can find out a bit more about the process here locally..

No much else hAppening..feeling very good.. Working flat during the days. 56 hrs last week.had a few of those recently..done 84hrs previously. But productivity is non existant when it gets like that.

Your move must be close..last time i wrote to you' your move cant be far away' meaning time, but you replied to the geographical question..i can see how though.

You off to cali??


----------



## Captain.Heroin

gavatron@oz said:


> good thanks le Capitán,how have u been.
> 
> Theres another aussie BLer called beano that you replied to who has just been diagnosed with adhd.Nothing unique about that but hes only 45 mnutes from my stomping grounds so ive asked him to pm me si i can find out a bit more about the process here locally..
> 
> No much else hAppening..feeling very good.. Working flat during the days. 56 hrs last week.had a few of those recently..done 84hrs previously. But productivity is non existant when it gets like that.
> 
> Your move must be close..last time i wrote to you' your move cant be far away' meaning time, but you replied to the geographical question..i can see how though.
> 
> You off to cali??



Doing great gavatron!   It's awesome you refer to me as le Capitan, as it reminds me of this Merzbow cassette I have called Le Cuisinier.  

:D

Hey man I'm glad that you and Beano can talk about it - it can be different with each country.  

I sure am off to California, great guess man.  %)

Except I won't be leaving for about 1 more week, but plans are DRAGGING at the moment, I'll need to find out exactly when I'll be gone very shortly.


----------



## gavatron@oz

i recall a post from lykai to you talking about sun and surf..but knowing me it probably actually said Cali, and im just telling myself im Colombo.


----------



## ektamine

Whaddup Gavatronix
Morning NMI

Under mi sensi, mi under mi sensi,
S' in my brain, no cocaine, I don't wanna I don't wanna go insane.


----------



## gavatron@oz

hello stranger.. Hows things.you up early or late..i can only work out smackcrafts time usually.ts 2.20am here,so obviously im night owling it and burning the mudnight oil.. Faaark got work in 3.5 hrs..woooo

you on break now after finals. I might even be confusing people and what they do..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

It still feels like 2:20 AM here, this is the problem with taking my medication at the night time.  8(

I can't even figure out what I fucking want for lunch... blargh.


----------



## ektamine

^ Whatchu takin' cappy?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> ^ Whatchu takin' cappy?



d-amp so I can be awake and alert and get shit done.  

And *cha ching*!!!


----------



## ektamine

^ Haha don't you just _love_ the satisfaction of, 'GETTIN' SHIT DONE ' on amps? 

Feels like:


----------



## Carver Slice

Good day NMI Social crew. 
It's a beautiful day, I hope everyone is enjoying it and life. 
Sunny weather and some good snacks and tunes.
This can't be beat. 


Love and Light


----------



## gavatron@oz

i cleaned the fuck out of my place in about 25 minutes earlier,it looked like a bomb hit it before now it looks just like a bought one..

Im sure i had smoke coming out my ass i was moving so swiftly..my mind was 2-3 steps ahead of my body.


----------



## gavatron@oz

how are you carver??

I hit that kava i got from the fisherman in vanuatu a fewtimes last week..had a pretty bad kavover in the morning( hangover from the kava) 

Is that normal? Though i did take some diazepam aswell.


----------



## ektamine

Carver Slice said:


> Good day NMI Social crew.
> It's a beautiful day, I hope everyone is enjoying it and life.
> Sunny weather and some good snacks and tunes.
> This can't be beat.
> 
> 
> Love and Light



A mind like my own.
Great thoughts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Listen to this song when you get the chance -
Inspired Flight - *It's The Chemicals (feat. Scarub)*







There's a universe inside us, all made of liquid.
It's a case of inner space, chemically dependent.
Through the veins to the brain, a whole solar system,
And I'm a jet-setting space cadet experimenting.
Yep, I vow to this, I'm an alchemist.
I mix emotion up with thoughts and the outcome's bliss.
Inhibition ain’t my boss, without a doubt take risks.
The price of progress with that cost? I'll dish out them chips
And chip at it like a sculptor carve out a wish.
I'm on a chemical romance and life is a trip
A slow dance with destiny, and her hands I grip.
She quick, but I chase; freeze, tag, I'm it.
I keep running like a fountain, so deep as a crater is wide, high as a mountain goat.
And I'm immune to this altitude, got a high tolerance for substance. How bout you?
They say its abuse; I call it a skill rapid a river run through me like a chemical spill, no harm.
When I'm induced I live at will, whoa, the mind-marsh mellows like some lucky charms.
Blast off from an armchair into space.
So fast, so high got a sprinter's face.
So vast, vanilla skies, I can smell and taste the chemicals in them depending on the prescription.
Self-medicated chemists mixing up some inventions,
Experimenting and tripping,
Entering new dimensions.
With my eyes wide shut, intuition and vision,
Side effects make you feel like you're flying and swimming all at the same time, man
I ain't lying, no fibbing.
Throughout all found a wisdom broken down like a prism.
I think I'm neighbors with the man on the moon.
Chemistry's like music and I am in tune.

Come and lay, I'll kiss you on the eyelids,
then we'll sleep and dream good things.
Don't you know it is just the chemicals
in our brain that cause us pain?

_____________________

Like it at all?

I'm on a chemical romance
and life is a trip


----------



## Carver Slice

gavatron@oz said:


> how are you carver??
> 
> I hit that kava i got from the fisherman in vanuatu a fewtimes last week..had a pretty bad kavover in the morning( hangover from the kava)
> 
> Is that normal? Though i did take some diazepam aswell.



I'm doing wonderfly gavatron   :D

I dont personally get hangovers from Kava commonly, or that I can remember. But if you were to take a really hefty dose you might feel off a bit. Combining it with a benzo would half potentiaited it quite a bit as well. So that would increase the effects of both substances I would assume. I normally just take Kava on it's own and I've actually never mixed it with a benzo as of late. Mostly I just mix Kava with Kratom and it has worked well for me in the past. But as far as the hangover is concerned I'd say the Valium may have been a factor for why it took place, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Carver Slice

ektamine said:


> Like it at all?
> 
> I'm on a chemical romance
> and life is a trip



Yes man absolutely, that song is fantastic and I love the artwork. 
This my kind of music brother you got great taste.

I really dig all of the electronic stuff and pretty much the whole thing.
I'll definitely look into this guys more they sound fantastic.


----------



## gavatron@oz

EKTAMINE-chemistry's like music and i am in tune.

-thats a good quote for the dark print in your posts

CARVER SLICE- yeah it felt like a benzo aftermath. Thd diazepam takes 8 hours i think to clear ( at least thats what the vet said)-doctor-  so i'd say your right..

Cheers mate,good to hear that your feeling mighty fine.


----------



## ektamine

Carver Slice said:


> Yes man absolutely, that song is fantastic and I love the artwork.
> This my kind of music brother you got great taste.
> 
> I really dig all of the electronic stuff and pretty much the whole thing.
> I'll definitely look into this guys more they sound fantastic.



Definitely. My main style spans both 'organic' electronic (yoshimi battles the pink robots? )
as well as inorganic electronic (the music of droogz, I'll find a perfect example right now). 

An example of my more inorganic tastes --

*Rays Da Funk- Dub Relief*

Make sure to crank that volume for MAXIMUM DOPENESS  
For more of that style, check out these tracks (please, I beg of you, they are golden )

http://www.myspace.com/jakinbaboontunes

_Gumswitch - Speaker B!tch (Mini K Remix)_ is another good track on there.

Other South African jackin'/funky/fidget/wonk/wobble house producers:
*Kyle Watson
Tom EQ
Wobbly Sluts
Geoff K
Royal K
Mini K *
(^^ These guys must really like Ketamine :D)









A bit of an extreme for me really, but I've always been a sucker for (good) house.


----------



## ektamine

the music of stimulants
(or _too many_ stimulants)

Have a listen to this one next time your bashed out of your face 
*La Roux - Bulletproof (Filthy Rehab vs WoNK Remix)*

(It starts off a bit... misleading, give it some time )

+

Filthy Rehab - Drugs N Guns
Filthy Rehab - Junkie


*NSFW*: 











Say Carver, you like LCD Soundsystem at all?


----------



## Carver Slice

Thanks for all of the links man I'm gonna have to give them a listening through once this Islands album is finished up. They are probably one of my favorite bands , I listen to them all the time. I've never listened to LCD Soundsystem  before but I have heard of them. I'm going to have to check them out, thanks for recommending them to me.


----------



## ektamine

They're pretty cool lemme dig up a few of their tracks to recommend.
*
LCD Soundsystem - Too Much Love
LCD Soundsystem - Disco Infiltrator
LCD Soundsystem - Never As Tired As When 'm Waking Up
LCD Soundsystem - I Can Change 
LCD Soundsystem - New York I Love You, But You're Bringing Me Down *(Great track, different style)

Their best album, imo, is their self-titled.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Props on the LCD Soundsystem.  

I always want to type "LSD Soundsystem" when I'm typing their name in, however.


----------



## ektamine

I love their shit...

They used to be my tripping band... they are a perfect mix of musicianship, emotion, and electronics for an Acid trip around the city & beach at 4am.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Hey ektamine and carver!  How are you two doing?

I surely do like the feeling of getting stuff done, I just wish I felt a bit better at the moment.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Anything specific wrong?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> ^Anything specific wrong?



Just physical pain, in the general neck/trapezius area.  I have been massaging it and stretching as much as possible.


----------



## ektamine

Hey Cap'n.

Hope you feel better soon. Hey, you should apply to be admiral when you get settled in CA


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I don't think he'd have any problem getting the promotion haha


----------



## ektamine

Admiral.Heroin





:D

Do hope you feel better Cap'n. You have any herba ganja handy?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^hahahaha

I just snorted a line of bupe and then loaded this thread.  That image nearly made me sneeze all the powder out of my nose.

also:  ektamine, how do you feel about hardstyle/hard trance?  It's always been my EDM genre/style/subgenre/whatever you wanna call it of choice.  I love pretty much all electronic music but those two will always be my favorite.


----------



## ektamine

LoL well you know Cap'n is a proper gent


----------



## ektamine

I find it ironic that BL is a harm reduction site, yet nothing triggers me more than talking with you all guys (and thats no fault of BL's, its the fault of all you druqkd-up nutterz)






^ Has anyone here seen *Superjail*? It's the ultimate nonsensical ultra-violent RIDICULOUS psychedelic cartoon. Look it up on torrents, and watch while tripping! You'll thank me when you have an onslaught of comical revelations.



> Superjail! is an American animated television series produced by Augenblick Studios the first season and Titmouse, Inc. the second season. The series follows the events that take place in an unusual prison.[4] The pilot episode aired on television on May 13, 2007, and its first season began on September 28, 2008. Superjail! is characterized by its psychedelic shifts in setting and plot and extreme graphic violence, which give the series a TV-MA V rating.[5] These elements are depicted through highly elaborate animated sequences, which have been described as "baroque and complicated and hard to take in at a single viewing".[4] In November 2009, cable television network Adult Swim revealed via the bumper cards in their commercials that a second season has been ordered and its scripts finished.



Best. Shit. Evar.


I wanna rack up a bunch of stimulants now.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Superjail is fucking INSANE dude.  

I've never watched it while tripping though, plenty of times while far too many GB rips in, however.

Adult Swim is pretty crazy when you're on psychedelics.  Robot Chicken on LSD is usually too intense for me, if its during the peak at least...


----------



## ektamine

Haven't seen robot chicken. I'll check it.
Isn't Superjail just absolutely dope?

Ultra-Violence is the best fucking shit to watch on drugs....

Have you seen:
Machete??
Or
Hobo With A Shotgun??

They are ultra-violence (think: kill-bill / grindhouse) films that were announced as trailers for quentin tarantino's Grindhouse. I swear, they are the best movies to watch on stimulants. You don't even have to pay attention they are so violent yet hilarious. The kind of movies where you wanna just sit their racking lines of drone and watching people get hacked with machetes and shredded with chainsaws


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

I haven't seen Machete or Hobo with a Shotgun but I *loved* the Grindhouse double-feature, saw it the night it came out, so it was a midnight double-feature.  Good times.


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> ^hahahaha
> 
> I just snorted a line of bupe and then loaded this thread.  That image nearly made me sneeze all the powder out of my nose.
> 
> also:  ektamine, how do you feel about hardstyle/hard trance?  It's always been my EDM genre/style/subgenre/whatever you wanna call it of choice.  I love pretty much all electronic music but those two will always be my favorite.



Man, I love ALL electronic genres 
Seriously, I am truly a sucker for music exclusively produced to be listened to when your smashed off your fookin tits, as they'd say over in EADD 

Which is what all this EDM is so obviously made for. My diehard favorites are:

*Jackin'/Fidget/Wonky House* (you could call it.... drug house %))
*Dubstep* (though the mainstream producers are giving it a painful death)
*& Jump-Up Drum N Bass*

Take a listen to this track next time your driving down 95 on d-amp with the windows down.... ()
*SERJAH 9 - Ganja Farmer*

It's not the easiest thing to get into when your not stimulated as hell, but its fucking *HEAVY*, and it mashes up your brain quite nicely when your in the zone 


Hardstyle and Hardtrance are excellent genres to me when I'm sped up (like on straight amphetamine or something). When I'm juiced up with all those serotonergic stims though, (MDMA, Methamp, Mephedrone) I need that beefy thick bouncy wobbly bassline action of Fidget / Wonk type shit.

That INTENSE, 8-bit destruction, digital chaos type of sound... like:

*Woobbes - Like Donuts!*

But I have to say, more than any other genre of EDM, I love house. Both the cracked out stuff, and the jazzy/smooth/funky/rhythmic house.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> Do hope you feel better Cap'n. You have any herba ganja handy?



Indeed, although it doesn't seem to be helping much.  It's helping some though.


----------



## ektamine

Well, at least you have something to help take your mind off it a little bit 

That seems to be how cannabis works for pain, ime.
I don't really think I get any physical reduction of pain like I would w/ opies,
But it certainly helps me to not focus as much on the kind of constant pain in which you can't really do anything about (hate that stuff )


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^I'm glad we can agree that mainstream dubstep is killing killing killing dubstep, and electronic music in general.  I mean, I've been listening to it for the past six or seven years, and I *hate* it when I tell people that and their response is "Dood hav U herd teh  new DEADMAU5 SONG LOL?"

Makes me want to kill myself.  The good thing is, electro, which, to me, is dubstep's less annoying cousin, is fucking awesome.  Trance/hard trance/hardstyle sounds fucking perfect on stimulants.  It's my preferred Dexedrine music.


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> ^I'm glad we can agree that mainstream dubstep is killing killing killing dubstep, and electronic music in general.  I mean, I've been listening to it for the past six or seven years, and I *hate* it when I tell people that and their response is "Dood hav U herd teh  new DEADMAU5 SONG LOL?"
> 
> Makes me want to kill myself.  The good thing is, electro, which, to me, is dubstep's less annoying cousin, is fucking awesome.  Trance/hard trance/hardstyle sounds fucking perfect on stimulants.  It's my preferred Dexedrine music.



I swear, after doing stimulants so much at insane parties with insane systems blaring insane basslines (well for one I've lost my sanity) for the rest of my life when I hear 'that sound' I get a fucking epic rush....

THE HIHATS ARE RACING THROUGH MY VEINS  *clench* *clench* *clench*

But yeah, dubstep definitely became too 'cool', and thus the real dubstep seemed to move back underground (its still out there though) and this pussywipe twatwaffle 'thugstep' i-listen-to-dubstep-but-all-other-edm-is-STUPIDTECHNO type shit makes me wanna fucking shoot up a school (well...)

I'm all about two styles of dubstep:
The classic, ragga-influenced ganja dubplate style shit
And the underground, uk-style, grime influenced filthy bob-your-head-type shit

Have you seen this new fucking douchebag rave-synth 'dubstep' (right...) producer: Skrillex... ?

It's fucking sacrilegious. Horrible.


----------



## ektamine

^ Can someone pass me the rag, and the bottle of cyanide please?


----------



## theotherside

Good evening NMI social how has the world been treating you? Another day of work done...gonna take a little siesta and come back in a little while  Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> Good evening NMI social how has the world been treating you? Another day of work done...gonna take a little siesta and come back in a little while  Hope everyone is doing well.



Yes I'm doing well, ektamine helped stomp out some of the cock roaches.  :D

Also my head/neck tension headache thing is gone.

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## muvolution

doing OK. I bought myself a beer as a treat and went for a lager, well its so fucking hoppy it tastes like a Brown Ale and i am wretching from it. Fuck this.


----------



## ektamine

Captain.Heroin said:


> Yes I'm doing well, ektamine helped stomp out some of the cock roaches.  :D



I'll return your cyanide tomorrow there's a few more roaches around here that need to be exterminated %)


----------



## theotherside

Hey ektamine what's up in your world? Any luck yet?? 

Getting closer to the weekend so I'm pumped.


----------



## muvolution

Gah. can't wait for the weekend. 

One of these weekends, ektamine is going to have an extremely fun project (I think) - did that last link I sent you make everything make sense dude? Sorry I was super stoned at the time and forgot to link it earlier. Also if you have questions, get back to me today/ tomorrow since I am now not stoned.

Also am trying to get in my first real order for HR supplies which is totally kick-ass.


----------



## coelophysis

Yo yo yo. what up what up what up.
No woyk tomorruh


----------



## theotherside

No work tom. laika? Lucky lucky  
What's on the agenda for the time off?


----------



## coelophysis

Unfortunately nothing too sweet.

I did a few grams of Kratom today. I think I may have under dosed. Also I have really bad chest pains now. I wonder if the two are related.


----------



## theotherside

^^Hmm keep an eye on that chest of yours good buddy....what strain did you do?


----------



## JoshE

Howdy NMI Social 

Whats happening? Weekend has landed and I'm hopefully getting some new piercings tonight. Can't wait.


----------



## theotherside

^^^Hey man you ready for a fun weekend?? You deserve it going off of what I've read about your work schedule and whatnot. Any special type of piercings?


----------



## JoshE

I was born ready hahaha 

Um, I'm just going to get a taper put in. Most people just use them for stretching but i actually like the look of it as a piece of jewelery.

How are you going man?


----------



## theotherside

Good...feeling a little sick in the stomach so I won't be making work for friday   I have been doing too good for too long not to take off a day here and there. I have called a guy take over my duties so all is good. Gonna have an easy night tonight and do a little exploration Sat.


----------



## JoshE

Wicked 

That has actually got me thinking..Last time i faked a sickie was ages ago.. Defiantly time for one in the near future!

What are you thinking of taking on Saturday?


----------



## theotherside

^^My g/f will be in Dallas(4 hours away) visiting family so I will use this time to try out a psych. I am trying out 25I-NBOMe for the first time. I am going to spend all day tommorow figuring out the exact dose but I am more than a little excited.


----------



## JoshE

Awesome man! Damn, I wish we had all those kinds of psychs in Australia..Then my weekends would be a bit more interesting.

Let us know how it goes aye.


----------



## theotherside

Will do man...and enjoy your weekend!!


----------



## smackcraft

morning everyone , hows it going


----------



## theotherside

Hey smackcraft....we are online at the same time again for once!!  You should introduce me to your friends over in the EADD social as I'm an american..not sure if I can chat over there or not 
How have you been?


----------



## smackcraft

ha ha of course mate there are people from all over yapping there 

oh not so good i have this lump on teh back of my head which i believe to be a blocked duct of some sort and i woke up to it in acute pain and seems bigger so got the doctors later 

Was strange i was enjoying my sleep until this bloody bee was at my window trying to get out buzzing like mad so woke me up but after it woke me it sat there quiet as a mouse the bugger lol

i think it was there to wake me so i could get up in time to make an appointment for the doctors about my head before there were no appointments left hehe


----------



## theotherside

Man make an apt. now. If you even think it could be something serious, going to the doctor should be your first choice of action. Better to be safe than sorry in these situations. I know because I hate the doctor.


----------



## smackcraft

ive got one for 4 hours time mate 

so when u coming for a yap in the eadd mate


----------



## JoshE

Hows it going smackcraft?


----------



## smackcraft

not bad mate your self ?

just waiting to head to a doctors appointment =/


----------



## JoshE

Yea I'm ok..

Its Friday night and I'm dying of boredom  Doctor's aye? I hope the lump ends up to be nothing serious.


----------



## smackcraft

i hope not too, i had one like it before when i was a junky ... i took matters in to my own hands and proceeded to poke at it with syringes lol

it got rid of it though after a nasty infection like lol


----------



## JoshE

Ewwww haha, thats no good. I used to be keen taking matters into my own hands too until i fucked up bigtime..Wasn't drug related but still..leave it to the professional's lol.


----------



## smackcraft

indeed lol ... i actually done one better than the doctors tbh cos they prescribed me antibiotics that done naff all so after a while i remembered i had fucidin in the cupboard ,, swear to god it was gone in a day 

the doctor was like WD good thinking lol


----------



## gavatron@oz

hello everyone..nice little friday night happening at my end.hows everyone out there doing??


----------



## smackcraft

hey hey matey 

oh not bad just back from the doctors .. man she was hot . u know one of them cute as fuck secretary looking chicks , blonde hair tied back and short but formal skirt

felt like putting her over the desk there and then man xD


----------



## gavatron@oz

shouldve asked her to check the  lump on the the end of your dick seeming she was checking lumps...

Tidy doctors.... You dont get those often..  Tidy hairdressers tho,plenty of those. The ones where you try rub your head against their titty.mmmm.hairdresser titty


----------



## smackcraft

ive had a hair dressers come on to me a few times but the one i most remember was when i hadnt had a hair cut for months , i looked a right shabby cunt 

as she tidied me up her face began to change and started chatting me up .. she was like omg you look so different with ur hair short .. im sitting thinking oh aye lol

she proceeded to ask where i go in town and gave me a discount token to coma back again the next time xD

never bothered like i was just out of a relationship ...


----------



## gavatron@oz

thats the best time smackcraft....when your vulnerable and easy pickings for them.. Nothing heals a broken heart better than a random root..its good to get the ball rolling to get the confidence back...

Ive been smoking some lovely gear,charging bout 45hrs+. Got the races tomoz,so i'll charge right on through to the other side....should be a good day.


----------



## smackcraft

lucky u man , i wish i had something to get wrecked on , i got some antibiotics today but thats all xD


----------



## gavatron@oz

you still on the done? I thought weekend is pickup..

Any luck with the job where your mate works?


----------



## smackcraft

yeah i pick up tomorrow though mate .. used it all up by yesterday but i should be fine till tomorrow with the amount ive had over recent days 

no luck with work no mate


----------



## ektamine

Smack, Gava, GurnEr,

Morning gents.


----------



## gavatron@oz

dont let it bring you down.the whole worlds struggling to get back on their feet. It'll all fall ito place for you.

One day you'll look back at this point in life and laugh, thinking-i beat the H-

be patient.good things come to those who waite.


----------



## ektamine

smackcraft said:


> no luck with work no mate



Hey smack, I feel ya there brother. I've been trying so hard to find work, and absolutely NOTHING has come through for months. Its just one of those things, you either strike gold or you go home empty handed. 

In fact, I'm about to grab my resumes and head back out right now.

I agree with gava, the world is struggling, a lot of us are down, but a lot of are also starting to just now get back up. Keep on tryin man something will come through eventually


----------



## gavatron@oz

hey ektamine,hows things. Keep at the job searching mate..its hard after a few knock backs but you wont get work if you dont chase it.


----------



## smackcraft

hopefuly something will come along for us soon


----------



## coelophysis

The only thing thats coming along for me any time soon is the mother-ship.


----------



## ektamine

Beam me up, scotty!


----------



## coelophysis

More like _bean_ me up, scotty, please?


----------



## gavatron@oz

and im flying the fucker...


----------



## ektamine

lol gava pulls in w/ the mother ship at 1,000,000,000x the speed of light...


----------



## coelophysis

gavatron@oz said:


> and im frying in the fucker...



oic


----------



## smackcraft

im a scotty but i cant beam any of you up .. the ship just cannae take it no more captain


----------



## gavatron@oz

speed with a capital S. Faaaaark ive got work in 2 hrs
Then go off the rails at the races...A suited up tweeker, now theres something you dont see often.

U dont like me much do you LAIKA


----------



## gavatron@oz

^^wee dooont av the powa


----------



## ektamine

gavatron@oz said:


> speed with a capital S. Faaaaark ive got work in 2 hrs
> Then go off the rails at the races...A suited up tweeker, now theres something you dont see often.
> 
> U dont like me much do you LAIKA



lol dude whatchu talkin bout, I get suited up everytime I tweak / roll / anything.

Makes me feel 'dope', which of course is of utmost importance %)


----------



## coelophysis

gavatron@oz said:


> speed with a capital S. Faaaaark ive got work in 2 hrs
> Then go off the rails at the races...A suited up tweeker, now theres something you dont see often.
> 
> U dont like me much do you LAIKA



Hah I don't dislike anyone here! I was just being playful. Sorry if it came off wrong. Some times my humor is a little harsh maybe.


While we're on the subject of transport.
Any of ya'll ever been aboard the cosmic freedom space train?


----------



## gavatron@oz

*ekta*

im picturing you sitting at home,rolling so hard your pulling faces,suited up on the couch alone.... Piss funny

Hold on, in about 24 hours ill be most probably doing that.oh well,if you cant laugh at yourself,who can you laugh at.


----------



## ektamine

Laika said:


> Any of ya'll ever been aboard the cosmic freedom space train?



Bro yeah, one time I bought a ticket – I mean a bag of ketamine.


----------



## smackcraft

where did you get my latest design of my transport promotion of 2012


----------



## gavatron@oz

LAIKA-- no sweat of my nuts mate,i wasnt offended, i was actually being cheeky back. Ive got a fuck sense of humour that upsets alot of people face to face,so it would be twice as bad in txt without any expression.


----------



## coelophysis

My humor is normally based off honesty. I also welcome people to call me out on stuff in a funny way.


----------



## ektamine

alright ya'll, heading out to get my daily ration of employment rejection 

see ya in a few.


----------



## coelophysis

May the source be with you.


----------



## gavatron@oz

Time to face reality....Enjoy the day,night everyone


----------



## ektamine

Well! That was close.

Good thing I didn't get a job, otherwise I'd have money.



FCKRz


----------



## smackcraft

sucks man ..  be funny if we both got a job on the same day


----------



## ektamine

Man its like... wtf. every god damn restaurant and coffee shop around here has a full staff all the time. They positions get nabbed instantly, or some shit.

Pretty sure people are holding on to their jobs for dear life nowadays, as its just simply nowhere near as easy to find openings as it used to be.


----------



## ektamine

gavatron@oz said:


> im picturing you sitting at home,rolling so hard your pulling faces,suited up on the couch alone.... Piss funny
> 
> Hold on, in about 24 hours ill be most probably doing that.oh well,if you cant laugh at yourself,who can you laugh at.



LoL dude, that sounds like a fucking blast. 
You're welcome to join me if you want...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

theotherside26 said:


> ^^My g/f will be in Dallas(4 hours away) visiting family so I will use this time to try out a psych. I am trying out 25I-NBOMe for the first time. I am going to spend all day tommorow figuring out the exact dose but I am more than a little excited.



Enjoy!


----------



## smackcraft

a wee story before i go to bed that i shared in eadd 

i had a really funny thought today i thought to share even if u dont find it funny i will tell anyway 

for some reason the littlest hobo popped in to my mind, the dog and even the song for it and as i was walking towards the doctors i had this thought of what if they just used an actual hobo .. you know drunken guy, no teeth bad breath etc ... can u just imagine him at the end smiling next to teh family he helped their uncle bob get out of the well .. and hes standing there grinning with no teeth and a beer in his hand shaking quincies hand ... then the song come on and hes stumbling down the street drunk with his can 

dunno where the fuck that came from but i had a good laugh to my self all the way there xD


----------



## muvolution

haha, the littlest hobo.

Have you guys seen the guy with the username J.G. Wentworth? I keep bothering him and asking him if he has any mortgage-backed Hydromorphone securities to sell me, but I don't think he finds it amusing.

In other news, I got attacked by a dog while on my daily road bike ride today. I fucking hate that shit- it's not the dog's fault, it's the owners and I hate having to defend myself against an animal who is just doing their normal thing. Luckily my cycling cleats are like 1/2" of metal sticking out of the bottom of the shoe - a couple kicks and the dog was running back to its house. The owner came out and started yelling at me so I just punched his fat ass in the face and rode away. Couldn't have felt good since I was wearing leather cycling gloves. Fucking fat Americans.


----------



## Carver Slice

Wut's happening peoples. 

Partying it up tonight, like it's 2012.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> haha, the littlest hobo.
> 
> Have you guys seen the guy with the username J.G. Wentworth? I keep bothering him and asking him if he has any mortgage-backed Hydromorphone securities to sell me, but I don't think he finds it amusing.
> 
> In other news, I got attacked by a dog while on my daily road bike ride today. I fucking hate that shit- it's not the dog's fault, it's the owners and I hate having to defend myself against an animal who is just doing their normal thing. Luckily my cycling cleats are like 1/2" of metal sticking out of the bottom of the shoe - a couple kicks and the dog was running back to its house. The owner came out and started yelling at me so I just punched his fat ass in the face and rode away. Couldn't have felt good since I was wearing leather cycling gloves. Fucking fat Americans.



Haha, yes, I have seen this screen name.  He complains of not being able to link to prostitution forums, in a harm reduction board such as Bluelight.  What's harm reduction about keeping prostitution out of the site?  Oh, that's right, prostitutes can spread diseases.  

For real though, fuck those fat americans.  I'm tired of people who can't take care of animals, why have pets if you can't take care of them?


----------



## ektamine

Carver Slice said:


> Wut's happening peoples.
> 
> Partying it up tonight, like it's 2012.



Dude. Acid totem.

Have fun bruh :D


----------



## muvolution

links to prostitution websites AND can't take a joke. What is the world coming to?

I don't know. I just continued to get more and more pissed off tonight, too. The fact that he got pissed off at me for reacting to his own negligence is what really got to me. Hopefully he learned his lesson because after fighting with his dog after riding for 40 miles I'm sure I looked like I was about to kill him.

It could have had something to do with me having to use the last vial of Imovax (rabies vaccine) that I had in my emergency first-aid kit because that shit is fucking expensive and my EMT certification has lapsed several years ago, so it's going to be a fucking pain in the ass to get more. I was seriously considering busting into my diazepam autoject since the day was so stressful, but the last thing I need is to try and get another one of those fucking things.

btw, I looked and it is AT LEAST 1 1/2 hours in a car to the nearest Urgent Care or ER so going somewhere for a rabies shot wasn't even really an option.


----------



## ektamine

muvolution said:


> links to prostitution websites AND can't take a joke. What is the world coming to?
> 
> I don't know. I just continued to get more and more pissed off tonight, too. The fact that he got pissed off at me for reacting to his own negligence is what really got to me. Hopefully he learned his lesson because after fighting with his dog after riding for 40 miles I'm sure I looked like I was about to kill him.



Wait, you actually ran into this guy in real life? I'm confused


----------



## muvolution

yeah, his dog ran out of his yard and came after me on my bike. He came out after he heard me yelling at it and defending myself - I got bit in the calf and his dog got the shit kicked out of it. He came outside yelling at me and got up in my face and shit for hurting his dog. 

I don't know what the fuck is wrong with people. I haven't gotten into a physical fight in a long time but I definitely bloodied his nose. If I had to guess, he'll probably have two real nice black eyes tomorrow. 
Fucker is lucky I was on my road bike and not riding my MTB to a trail or else I would have had my 15" crescent wrench/ bludgeon with me.


----------



## coelophysis

Yeesh.

Wheres the good vibes?

Your reaction is seemingly no better than the untrained dogs. Surely a non violent approach to the entire situation would have seen you off as the real winner.
 Quite barbaric. Son, I am disappoint.


----------



## ektamine

Gnar... so you knew he was a BL'er beforehand? Thats a trip.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> links to prostitution websites AND can't take a joke. What is the world coming to?
> 
> I don't know. I just continued to get more and more pissed off tonight, too. The fact that he got pissed off at me for reacting to his own negligence is what really got to me. Hopefully he learned his lesson because after fighting with his dog after riding for 40 miles I'm sure I looked like I was about to kill him.
> 
> It could have had something to do with me having to use the last vial of Imovax (rabies vaccine) that I had in my emergency first-aid kit because that shit is fucking expensive and my EMT certification has lapsed several years ago, so it's going to be a fucking pain in the ass to get more. I was seriously considering busting into my diazepam autoject since the day was so stressful, but the last thing I need is to try and get another one of those fucking things.
> 
> btw, I looked and it is AT LEAST 1 1/2 hours in a car to the nearest Urgent Care or ER so going somewhere for a rabies shot wasn't even really an option.



 That's really fucked up, you should report him to the police.  His dog could be attacking children in the neighborhood, or other people's pets.  

It's like buying your drug addicted child a series of no less than five cars, even though your child keeps crashing every single last one of them... 8(




ektamine said:


> Gnar... so you knew he was a BL'er beforehand? Thats a trip.



Nah this is 2 different people he's talking about.


----------



## muvolution

I was getting attacked by a dog... then by a human!!!??? 

I am super non-violent, I am a vegan, I practice buddhism. 
That dude just needed a moderately good ass-whooping. And I'm not about to let some dog gnaw on my fucking leg because his owner can't train him or keep his fence in good shape. As I said, I've been super pissed off since it happened, mostly because I had no choice but to defend myself from the dog, and that really isn't the dog's fault, it's his owners. 

Ektamine - no he wasn't a Bl'r. I highly doubt there are ANY bluelighters in this entire county. (there's only 300 people here) I'm pretty sure he was a hunting dog or sighthound - probably why his chase instinct kicked in when I rode by, so basically, fuck that dude for even going hunting, it's not like there isn't a grocery store and farmers market here.

I guess I could get a thing of mace??? I don't know - you don't really have time to think when something like that happens. Again, why I'm so bummed out about having to fight the dog.

Edit: CH - as weird as it may sound, there aren't any police here, haha. The highway patrol stops in once in a blue moon, and the sheriff for this town is also the "police judge" so he mostly just hangs out at town hall.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> I was getting attacked by a dog... then by a human!!!???
> 
> I am super non-violent, I am a vegan, I practice buddhism.
> That dude just needed a moderately good ass-whooping. And I'm not about to let some dog gnaw on my fucking leg because his owner can't train him or keep his fence in good shape. As I said, I've been super pissed off since it happened, mostly because I had no choice but to defend myself from the dog, and that really isn't the dog's fault, it's his owners.
> 
> Ektamine - no he wasn't a Bl'r. I highly doubt there are ANY bluelighters in this entire county. (there's only 300 people here) I'm pretty sure he was a hunting dog or sighthound - probably why his chase instinct kicked in when I rode by, so basically, fuck that dude for even going hunting, it's not like there isn't a grocery store and farmers market here.
> 
> I guess I could get a thing of mace??? I don't know - you don't really have time to think when something like that happens. Again, why I'm so bummed out about having to fight the dog.



You could also get a taser, which could take care of the dog and the owner.  

I don't think what you did was in the wrong man, you were in the right.  Just try not to let yourself get too pissed off.  Just be happy you got to punch him in the face instead of vice versa.  %)


----------



## muvolution

Yeah, i wish i could have just rode away, but his house was next to the road in the middle of a hill so I was mashing the pedals as hard as I could and still only going like 12 miles an hour.

The one solace is that right before I left i changed into my bibs which have a bit of insulation and legs, so the bite wasn't nearly as bad as it would have been in my cycling shorts.

Maybe the dog just thinks dudes in spandex look tasty.


----------



## ektamine

muvolution said:


> I was getting attacked by a dog... then by a human!!!???
> 
> I am super non-violent, I am a vegan, I practice buddhism.
> That dude just needed a moderately good ass-whooping. And I'm not about to let some dog gnaw on my fucking leg because his owner can't train him or keep his fence in good shape. As I said, I've been super pissed off since it happened, mostly because I had no choice but to defend myself from the dog, and that really isn't the dog's fault, it's his owners.
> 
> Ektamine - no he wasn't a Bl'r. I highly doubt there are ANY bluelighters in this entire county. (there's only 300 people here) I'm pretty sure he was a hunting dog or sighthound - probably why his chase instinct kicked in when I rode by, so basically, fuck that dude for even going hunting, it's not like there isn't a grocery store and farmers market here.
> 
> I guess I could get a thing of mace??? I don't know - you don't really have time to think when something like that happens. Again, why I'm so bummed out about having to fight the dog.
> 
> Edit: CH - as weird as it may sound, there aren't any police here, haha. The highway patrol stops in once in a blue moon, and the sheriff for this town is also the "police judge" so he mostly just hangs out at town hall.



lol, ok, big misunderstanding. I must of missed the original post, and then when you were just referring him as 'he' after talking about this 'J.G. Wentworth' guy I thought they were the same guy. Thats why I was thinking was such a coincidence,


----------



## theotherside

How is Friday night going everyone? 
Ektamine how are you man?


----------



## Trinitee

Soooooooo... Had hella fun the other night, and just as I was coming up, my bf revealed this big surprise he'd been hinting at all day. Check it out! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDB0GTXpRIk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Not my video but the same thing we got. It goes to the beat of the music or you can just run it by itself. And - oh yessssssss - it was completely mind blowing.


----------



## theotherside

^^Ahh very cool trinitee!! I wish I had a story as cool as that for a friday night but nothing I have can top that


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> Yeah, i wish i could have just rode away, but his house was next to the road in the middle of a hill so I was mashing the pedals as hard as I could and still only going like 12 miles an hour.
> 
> The one solace is that right before I left i changed into my bibs which have a bit of insulation and legs, so the bite wasn't nearly as bad as it would have been in my cycling shorts.
> 
> Maybe the dog just thinks dudes in spandex look tasty.



Hahaha, like a spandex coated extra large strip of bacon!!  



theotherside26 said:


> How is Friday night going everyone?
> Ektamine how are you man?



It's going OK for me.  It's already Saturday here though.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*CRINGE CRINGE CRINGE CRINGE CRINGE*

Huge spider on the wall... I must GTFO of here...


----------



## theotherside

Oh god I hate spiders Captain....I would rather have an encounter with a snake than a spider any day of the week. Show no mercy......sweep the leg


----------



## ektamine

Trinitee said:


> Soooooooo... Had hella fun the other night, and just as I was coming up, my bf revealed this big surprise he'd been hinting at all day. Check it out!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDB0GTXpRIk&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Those things are *SO* fun to watch/listen to when your on shrooms. Brings back memories... :D




theotherside26 said:


> How is Friday night going everyone?
> Ektamine how are you man?



I'm alright, staying at home tonight cause for one im broke and for two I'm waking up semi-early tomorrow to go check in with a few managers I met last week.

What about you?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Join me brother of blood. Help me create a war.
We are just puppets dancing the way they want us to.
And I have grown weary of it. I want to spill their blood.


----------



## ektamine

Captain.Heroin,

Have you heard of/do you listen to The Haunted?

{}
Only idiots nurture a dying dream.
Make no mistake.
A world separates our realities.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> Captain.Heroin,
> 
> Have you heard of/do you listen to The Haunted?



I've heard of them.  

Most of the metal I listen to is not like that though.


----------



## Trinitee

"I wanted to buy a candleholder but the store didn't have one... So I got a cake."


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> {}



hahhahahahha I love it


----------



## ektamine

lol...

thats my signature one 'the other drug forum'.

I figure thats probably the closest I can make a couple of ASCII look like... yours truly


----------



## theotherside

ektamine said:


> lol...
> 
> thats my signature one 'the other drug forum'.
> 
> I figure thats probably the closest I can make a couple of ASCII look like... yours truly



What other drug forum  
Just got done doing a little Trip Report directory editing/updating so my eyes hurt! Feeling good this evening brother?


----------



## smackcraft

its saturday at last !!!!!!!!

and you know what that means 

woooo hooooooo


----------



## theotherside

Happy Saturday night for you.....it is late saturday morning for me....still have to sleep and wake up to enjoy saturday night!! Lucky you 
Going to have an eventful evening smackcraft?


----------



## smackcraft

Its only morning here mate , just gone 10 am and been to the chemist for my pick up already 

will be a quiet day though been feeling sick , its an infection ive got on the back of my head and never got much sleeep last night cos of it but hoping my meth is going to sort that out he he


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How's everyone doing this morning?


----------



## Carver Slice

Morning everyone  

I'm doing pretty good, kinda tired but I drank some coffee so I'm slowly waking up. 
Just eating this delicious salad w/ Apples, Tomatoes, Bacon, Lettuce and Ranch dressing. 
I must say that it's phenomenal, and it's hitting the spot perfectly.

Today is going to be a good day, I can feel it.


----------



## muvolution

I could really go for some non-vegan bacon.


----------



## ektamine

Carver Slice said:


> Morning everyone
> 
> I'm doing pretty good, kinda tired but I drank some coffee so I'm slowly waking up.
> Just eating this delicious salad w/ Apples, Tomatoes, Bacon, Lettuce and Ranch dressing.
> I must say that it's phenomenal, and it's hitting the spot perfectly.
> 
> Today is going to be a good day, I can feel it.



Agreed bruvvah

This coffee and hash oil wake-n-bake is like a good-day-ahead insurance plan or some shit 

SEIZE THE DAY, fellow travelers


----------



## ektamine

Hello NMI,

I was searching *DeviantArt.com* and I found this ridiculous anti-meth poster: 






"Meth Contributed to 500 deaths last year"
Oh fucking really? How absolutely terrible 8)
500 deaths is fucking nothing, in the scheme of things.

So to better illustrate how utterly stupid this is, *I made a poster of my own*


----------



## Carver Slice

That poster you made is great ektamine, I'd like to see it in a magazine. 
It's a good way of showing how the anti-drug propaganda advertisements are a joke

Nice job brother.


----------



## muvolution

I hope that's you in the bathtub, ektamine.

That looks like an excellent time. haha.


----------



## smackcraft

man this saturday has sucked ... i knew this was going to happen cos i never slept last night instead of feeling wasted i just feel tired and drowsy ... meh !


----------



## ektamine

muvolution said:


> I hope that's you in the bathtub, ektamine.
> 
> That looks like an excellent time. haha.



Haha I wish man, it looks like happy-fun-time indeed, though


----------



## ektamine

Damn... NMI social #4 is days away.

TOS, you better get a damn promotion or something for starting all this


----------



## Carver Slice

This is a great social, the group that frequents it is a good bunch.

I'm looking forward to it's next incarnation.


----------



## Carver Slice

I found this drawing of anti-drug use pretty awesome.


----------



## ektamine

Dude thats fucking awesome.

Someone must've been very high / inspired


----------



## Carver Slice

I've been listening to LCD Soundsytem today I like them a lot.

 Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## ektamine

Sure man,
They've got style.

Bit of a different playing field, but do you like the postal service at all?
*The Postal Service – Such Great Heights
The Postal Service – DC Sleeps Alone Tonight*

Absolutely perfect music to throw on while your smoking your bedtime bowl


----------



## Carver Slice

Yeah man I love The Postal Service. 
Those two tracks you mentioned, are actually favorites of mine.   :D

Give this guy a shot, he's really talented. 

*  Breakbeat Heartbeat *  ~  Heartbeats (The Knife cover)


----------



## coelophysis

Hey guys.
Just got out of work, brought home 75 for a day shift. Not too shabby.

I love your poster ektamine. I really hate that booze is so accepted. It's very backwards.


----------



## ektamine

^ I dig it :D

Nice site btw, I'm having a look around right now.
Finding some cool stuff under '8-bit'.

Influenced me to throw together a very '8-bit' wallpaper


----------



## smackcraft

hey hey NMI socialists =p 

thought this shit was funny, ive got an amazing factas thread running and here was some i jyst found on the net 

The word "queue" is the only word in the English language that is still pronounced the same way when the last four letters are removed.
Beetles taste like apples, wasps like pine nuts, and worms  like fried bacon.

Of all the words in the English language, the word 'set' has the most definitions!

What is called a "French kiss" in the English speaking world is known as an "English kiss" in France.

"Almost" is the longest word in the English language with all the letters in alphabetical order.

"Rhythm" is the longest English word without a vowel.

In 1386, a pig in France was executed by public hanging for the murder of a child

A cockroach can live several weeks with its head cut off!

the last 2 had me in stitches lol 

hanging a pig for murder .. he he


----------



## ektamine

More *8-BIT CRACK* from yours truly


----------



## muvolution

How's everyone doing tonight? What is everyone up to?

I'm trying to decide if I really want to go to the 1 bar in town. 
It is more likely that someone there will have some drugs to feed me, but I really don't know about hanging out in at the bar too much. Everyone already knows i'm different since I'm the only person in the entire town that buys white grapefruit juice at the grocery store.

I bought a handle of Ketel One earlier, and I felt good to finally have money, but I guarantee I would be much happier spending a bunch of money on drugs.


----------



## ektamine

Go fer the droogz bruh :D

Much more rewarding.


----------



## muvolution

I don't know where to get any... I could try and drive 4 hours back to Denver I suppose, but I will be going up there Wednesday for surgery and a refill of my Dilaudid - my doctor is going to write me 3 months at a time so I don't have to go up there every month which is rad. 360 8mg Dilaudid = 45 grains of Hydromorphone. Also supposed to be picking up a new script for Ativan, 90 1mg tablets.
This is going to be nuts since there is no pharmacy here and I have to get both filled for 3 months since it is 2 hours to the nearest walgreens.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

*high guys...need some love.*

i know its long but im a bad situation...try and get through it-if not no biggie
hey fuckers...i'm playing Call of Duty 3 (Jb i'll PM you about y i chose it)...i fucking love it!
I also got Haze bc the guy at gamestop said it was one of the most bc the i asked the manager for some titles that ppl were freaking out over when PS3 and the game were new. 

anyway...after all my drama lately,my bad ankle from my accident gave out-which wasn't all that bad...but i landed on my fucked up knee. it is swollen and red and what's in there is bone putty and 3 titanium screws. 
every step i take-with my cane feels like that putty and those screws are going to explode like some wicked CG carnage. my parents have been out of town since last sun and won't be back until tomorrow,and my g/f cld only stay the last 2 days&nights.
i have dealt w/ this kinda pain w/OUT opiates for almost 2 years. i endure bc i don't ever wanna detox off opes again. but i can tell something is wrong w/ my knee. im scared. they said i'd never walk again and i did.

Bonnaroo is 3 weeks away. i already lost my singing voice from this car accident i can't lose bonnaroo-not and sit in this house and rot. i am grateful to be alive but if part of my leg has to be replaced or worse. i just want to go dance and sing into the night pretending my voice is still alive... . i know it sounds sensitive-it is. i was a great singer. and bonnaroo is just my thing.-it's my yearly spiritual/music/strangers/friends/DRUGS in amounts that almost push my threshold.
i can't keep loosing passion and talent....bc i just blew a major clean streak off ice-bc y not. wtf is there to life besides pussy,video games,food,water,gear and drugs.

i just am in pain and haven't talked to you guys  and i just wanted to post a 
tl;dr post just to piss you all off and make your eyes get stuck of the back of your sockets from rolling your eyes.

i think if i can't go to bonnaroo,i am going to some sort of treatment of ROA addiction. i still shooot my ad meds&i talk about it bc i dnt give a fuck. me shooting ice vs properly extracted MPH and shooting it up. 
i got to get off this needle..

send me some love and peace and healing my way and post some fucker cocksucker that will get under my skin and ill forget that one of my legs just quit working.
i'm in so much pain...and lonely. these posts are prob a bit dissociative but i'm just telling my online fam wazzup.i go to urgent care or ER when my fam gets home.
if i had insurance or the medicaid i've been waiting on for a 
year. shit if i had a car i'd just drive to an orthopedic.

sorry i dumped my shit on you guys.just know i'm still here.
wtf,dude...idk either. 


love your guts everybody...................................... skillz


----------



## muvolution

Skillz stay up man. If you are determined you will walk again. 
You may have lost an instrument in your voice, but there are so many ways to make music - don't give it up. 

I know exactly what it feels like to have your doctor tell you that you can never do anything again, and the most rewarding thing in the world is doing it - you just have to set your mind to it and get better against all odds.
I'm sending good vibes your way, brother.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> i know its long but im a bad situation...try and get through it-if not no biggie
> hey fuckers...i'm playing Call of Duty 3 (Jb i'll PM you about y i chose it)...i fucking love it!
> I also got Haze bc the guy at gamestop said it was one of the most bc the i asked the manager for some titles that ppl were freaking out over when PS3 and the game were new.
> 
> anyway...after all my drama lately,my bad ankle from my accident gave out-which wasn't all that bad...but i landed on my fucked up knee. it is swollen and red and what's in there is bone putty and 3 titanium screws.
> every step i take-with my cane feels like that putty and those screws are going to explode like some wicked CG carnage. my parents have been out of town since last sun and won't be back until tomorrow,and my g/f cld only stay the last 2 days&nights.
> i have dealt w/ this kinda pain w/OUT opiates for almost 2 years. i endure bc i don't ever wanna detox off opes again. but i can tell something is wrong w/ my knee. im scared. they said i'd never walk again and i did.
> 
> Bonnaroo is 3 weeks away. i already lost my singing voice from this car accident i can't lose bonnaroo-not and sit in this house and rot. i am grateful to be alive but if part of my leg has to be replaced or worse. i just want to go dance and sing into the night pretending my voice is still alive... . i know it sounds sensitive-it is. i was a great singer. and bonnaroo is just my thing.-it's my yearly spiritual/music/strangers/friends/DRUGS in amounts that almost push my threshold.
> i can't keep loosing passion and talent....bc i just blew a major clean streak off ice-bc y not. wtf is there to life besides pussy,video games,food,water,gear and drugs.
> 
> i just am in pain and haven't talked to you guys  and i just wanted to post a
> tl;dr post just to piss you all off and make your eyes get stuck of the back of your sockets from rolling your eyes.
> 
> i think if i can't go to bonnaroo,i am going to some sort of treatment of ROA addiction. i still shooot my ad meds&i talk about it bc i dnt give a fuck. me shooting ice vs properly extracted MPH and shooting it up.
> i got to get off this needle..
> 
> send me some love and peace and healing my way and post some fucker cocksucker that will get under my skin and ill forget that one of my legs just quit working.
> i'm in so much pain...and lonely. these posts are prob a bit dissociative but i'm just telling my online fam wazzup.i go to urgent care or ER when my fam gets home.
> if i had insurance or the medicaid i've been waiting on for a
> year. shit if i had a car i'd just drive to an orthopedic.
> 
> sorry i dumped my shit on you guys.just know i'm still here.
> wtf,dude...idk either.
> 
> 
> love your guts everybody...................................... skillz



I'm so sorry to hear that skillz, every time I fuck up my hand/arm again by bumping it into something it's really painful.  I know how you feel and I hope everything starts to go smoother for you.


----------



## ektamine

Man I love this song so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	



*The Postal Service – Such Great Heights (John Tejada Remix)*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Rough fucking day...


----------



## JoshE

Captain.Heroin said:


> Rough fucking day...



Same man 

Also doesan't help when you find out another BLer has passed


----------



## smackcraft

feel like poop here too , i hate these kind of mornings when you feel all bleh !


----------



## JoshE

Hope you guys feel better soon


----------



## lostNfound

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> i know its long but im a bad situation...try and get through it-if not no biggie
> hey fuckers...i'm playing Call of Duty 3 (Jb i'll PM you about y i chose it)...i fucking love it!
> I also got Haze bc the guy at gamestop said it was one of the most bc the i asked the manager for some titles that ppl were freaking out over when PS3 and the game were new.
> 
> anyway...after all my drama lately,my bad ankle from my accident gave out-which wasn't all that bad...but i landed on my fucked up knee. it is swollen and red and what's in there is bone putty and 3 titanium screws.
> every step i take-with my cane feels like that putty and those screws are going to explode like some wicked CG carnage. my parents have been out of town since last sun and won't be back until tomorrow,and my g/f cld only stay the last 2 days&nights.
> i have dealt w/ this kinda pain w/OUT opiates for almost 2 years. i endure bc i don't ever wanna detox off opes again. but i can tell something is wrong w/ my knee. im scared. they said i'd never walk again and i did.
> 
> Bonnaroo is 3 weeks away. i already lost my singing voice from this car accident i can't lose bonnaroo-not and sit in this house and rot. i am grateful to be alive but if part of my leg has to be replaced or worse. i just want to go dance and sing into the night pretending my voice is still alive... . i know it sounds sensitive-it is. i was a great singer. and bonnaroo is just my thing.-it's my yearly spiritual/music/strangers/friends/DRUGS in amounts that almost push my threshold.
> i can't keep loosing passion and talent....bc i just blew a major clean streak off ice-bc y not. wtf is there to life besides pussy,video games,food,water,gear and drugs.
> 
> i just am in pain and haven't talked to you guys  and i just wanted to post a
> tl;dr post just to piss you all off and make your eyes get stuck of the back of your sockets from rolling your eyes.
> 
> i think if i can't go to bonnaroo,i am going to some sort of treatment of ROA addiction. i still shooot my ad meds&i talk about it bc i dnt give a fuck. me shooting ice vs properly extracted MPH and shooting it up.
> i got to get off this needle..
> 
> send me some love and peace and healing my way and post some fucker cocksucker that will get under my skin and ill forget that one of my legs just quit working.
> i'm in so much pain...and lonely. these posts are prob a bit dissociative but i'm just telling my online fam wazzup.i go to urgent care or ER when my fam gets home.
> if i had insurance or the medicaid i've been waiting on for a
> year. shit if i had a car i'd just drive to an orthopedic.
> 
> sorry i dumped my shit on you guys.just know i'm still here.
> wtf,dude...idk either.
> 
> 
> love your guts everybody...................................... skillz



 Hope you're feeling better, truly.


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

muvolution said:


> Skillz stay up man. If you are determined you will walk again.
> You may have lost an instrument in your voice, but there are so many ways to make music - don't give it up.
> 
> I know exactly what it feels like to have your doctor tell you that you can never do anything again, and the most rewarding thing in the world is doing it - you just have to set your mind to it and get better against all odds.
> I'm sending good vibes your way, brother.



thank you for the positive words and love. my parents will be home by 5pm or so- so hopefully i be will near a Dr...RN...or even a very sweet  office girl whose dong any thing but her job. i dnt care who it is or what they plan to do-i cld be abducted by green space aliens....(.but like in B&W the way they were in the evolution of the art...)I DON'T CARE WHO IT IS JUST SOMEONE TO PUT ME IN A NICE BED
i also  lost my xanax the day after just pulling through my anafranil WDs and back on luvox.

but they said i never live through the  night the end you never of this life. i have been close to death it felt like rolling into the fetal position as if i were curling into myself and my energy just went exploding into that by so many well wishers who would not give up on me either. i wasn't giving in,i was just like "let's do it!' i can do anything i put my mind to and fuck these Dr's who were so certain i was already headed off to the morgue.they didn't know me very well- but they when i came out of the almost 4 month medically,induced paralytic  coma.. . that was 5 years ago. i was 29. can't believe i'll be 35 soon Sept 11.   

so,take this with you as go about your day...DON"T EVER TEXTS WHILE DRIVING. driving is meant for driving... only.

and thanks for lifting my spirits and reminding of memories i had all but forgotten.all the people who cared for me and i feel like my heart is going to explode bc it so full of love and peace.

also...there is something i thought you should know...i am a lesbian ...lol( but a hot one W/ a fucking gorgeous girlfriend)

here is the photo contest i won-the theme was "_Erotic/Erotica_".

here is the link to that picture...
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=523873

and my profile is real...seriously. lol 

thanks again.


with much peace and love...............skillz

sorry if this is all fucked up---it is only because i am fucked up too. lol


----------



## lostNfound

lol, what does you being a lesbian have to do with anything about anything....... :D

Congrats on winning the photo contest by the way.

Try & get some rest if you can, I find than when I can physically rest my body, the mental & emotional stuff will follow suit.
Nothing better than a nice bed........ I've got my electric blanket warming my bed up as I type this 

keep ya head up


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

Captain.Heroin said:


> Rough fucking day...



me too CH. maybe we can catch up later today. my parents house looks like a drug den-a nice one but still w/ rigs and gear and glass bowls,and herb and shit. so i have some very painful cleaning....and that will take a long time. they can turn the furniture out of PS3 mode and into there waste of high def electronics.

i couldn't afford the orange box so i am  plowing through CoD3 now. i kinda knew i was gonna pick it for my very first FPS.

anyway...thanks for being such a great friend. love your guts,brah!



peace and love..........skillz


----------



## skillz~4~thrillz

lostNfound said:


> lol, what does you being a lesbian have to do with anything about anything....... :D
> 
> Congrats on winning the photo contest by the way.
> 
> Try & get some rest if you can, I find than when I can physically rest my body, the mental & emotional stuff will follow suit.
> Nothing better than a nice bed........ I've got my electric blanket warming my bed up as I type this
> 
> keep ya head up



sanks,mayne. i am just picking on muvalution bc he called me man and bro.
trust me it happens all the time. i am not offended in anyway,i was just being playful and poking a lil' fun...lol
thanks LnF,for showing the peace and love.


i love every ones of your guts!!!!

peace and love.................skillz


----------



## lostNfound

I always thought muvolution was a chick anyway?


----------



## smackcraft

hows the NMI posse today ?

im so tired , have been like this for afew days now, i think its this damn infection


----------



## theotherside

I hope you start getting/feeling better soon skillz---my heart is open if you ever need to talk in private 

I hate to be a ray of sunshine in this thread but I feel fantastic and am enjoying my sunday afternoon so far. About to go play music with my brother so that should be fun. Maybe this time we can record something of higher standards.


----------



## smackcraft

good to hear someone is having a good day  lol


----------



## muvolution

muvolution isn't a chick, but he used to sneak into the all-girls dorm all the time when he was in college.


----------



## ektamine

arghhhhhh....

ok... *switches to bullshit happy mode*

I'm gonna go make the end-of-the-week rounds w/ the restaurant managers around here...
Wish me luck


----------



## smackcraft

im heading to town this week looking for some work while im in seeing my key worker 

GL ektamine


----------



## ektamine

Well I didn't make any progress towards the job but I sure made some progress with the stunningly gorgeous hostess 

I guess thats just as well


----------



## smackcraft

charge her for sex ?


----------



## ektamine

Of course... quality like this ain't free %)


----------



## smackcraft

LMAO just reminded me of this guy i know, he was a right fucking mess , still is tbh 

always taking gear and valium , white as a ghost and slivers when he talks .. just a complete mess.. 

me and my mate was round his and he was filling out forms to become a male escort saying for the decent looking guys they can make as much as £500 per night and the lesser looking ones can get about £150 a night .. he reckoned he could make £700 a night with his great looks and sex appeal .. aye he was serious too, actually believing he could do this xD

oh god i think they would of paid him to leave them alone if anything pmsl !

can just imagine him slivering all over the girls dressed in his rebok track suite bottoms and scuffy trainers xD


----------



## ektamine

LoL that shit is quality.

Arrogant men are funny as shit, even more so when they have nothing to be arrogant about.


----------



## smackcraft

he thought he had a big dick which would make his reputation big and all women would want him hence why he could charge more than the £500 per night xD

ohhh man , i just cant believe he really thought he could do it , the guy is a brainy cunt but he started valium and gear at 15 and was always on it on top of other downers , it just messed him up completely .. total fantasy world he lives in


----------



## ektamine

Gear has tendency of doing that, unfortunately 

Addiction of any kind, though.


----------



## muvolution

Has anyone in here ever been to China? I just found out I got hired for a bomb ass job in Shanghai to start in November (Sorry ektamine - if you want, you can has my current job)

I am definitely going, no question there, I just want to get an idea of what i am in for. I see on the consulate website that you can't get a visa if you have an std, are gay, or have mental illnesses which is kinda whacky, but whatever. I am wondering if I will be able to continue pain management there or if I'll have to give it up. If so, I will most likely take the plunge and get this experimental surgery, although I would much rather just stay on peals.


----------



## lostNfound

You haven't seen a big city until you've been to Shnaghai and some of china's larger cities.


----------



## ektamine

Muv thats awesome!
I bet you're gonna have a lot of fun.

May I ask what kinda of job it is?


----------



## muvolution

I am an architect.

China is just absolutely going off right now with new and groundbreaking design and construction so it should be pretty exciting.


----------



## ektamine

Yeah I bet,

My dad is a soils/foundational/civil engineer with a business here in the US and the industry pretty much completely packed up and moved to china haha. Nothing here, everything there.

I've been considering going into a similar field for the exact reasons you stated above.


----------



## muvolution

I would do more of an engineering focus if I were you as it is incredibly difficult to find a job as a designer. With the internet and global communications and culture, there has been an explosion of interest in design, and the truth is, there are plenty of people who have the money and the desire to practice design for free.
15 years ago NOBODY would have taken a job in an architecture firm without pay, but it is extremely common now, even though it is illegal to not pay your employees in nearly every market. In November I will be moving from making $2400 a month here, plus commission on new construction, to making a flat salary of 1000RMB a month, which is around $700, just for the chance to break into an emerging market. It is a sad state of affairs.

Add to that the fact that an education in Architecture can be upwards of $300,000 to get through to get your Masters (you can't practice without one) and it is a losing proposition for most people.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

skillz~4~thrillz said:


> me too CH. maybe we can catch up later today. my parents house looks like a drug den-a nice one but still w/ rigs and gear and glass bowls,and herb and shit. so i have some very painful cleaning....and that will take a long time. they can turn the furniture out of PS3 mode and into there waste of high def electronics.
> 
> i couldn't afford the orange box so i am  plowing through CoD3 now. i kinda knew i was gonna pick it for my very first FPS.
> 
> anyway...thanks for being such a great friend. love your guts,brah!
> 
> 
> 
> peace and love..........skillz



Yeah we'll definitely catch up shortly! 

It's definitely a good idea not to text while driving.  Thanks for continuing to share this great advice with people.  



muvolution said:


> Has anyone in here ever been to China? I just found out I got hired for a bomb ass job in Shanghai to start in November (Sorry ektamine - if you want, you can has my current job)



I have not, and I hope to never end up in China, no offense of course to anyone who wishes to live there. 

I believe China has blocked Bluelight though.


----------



## smackcraft

they are talking about introducing a mass firewall like they have in china in to europe to stop people being able to get on to torrent sites 

i posted about it in the news thread in eadd

I hope to god this dont happen because it wont stop with torrent sites knowing these arse holes


----------



## muvolution

as horrified as I am about the social, cultural, and economic control that the Chines government wields, I still think all the citizens should have access to excellent design.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

smackcraft said:


> they are talking about introducing a mass firewall like they have in china in to europe to stop people being able to get on to torrent sites
> 
> i posted about it in the news thread in eadd
> 
> I hope to god this dont happen because it wont stop with torrent sites knowing these arse holes



It doesn't really matter.

Anything you can find in a torrent, you can also find through upload sites like rapidshare, megaupload, etc.  



muvolution said:


> as horrified as I am about the social, cultural, and economic control that the Chines government wields, I still think all the citizens should have access to excellent design.



I'm just saying you might not be able to log into Bluelight while living in China.   We'll miss you!

Hey at least I hope the job pays well.  Is it going to be a full time position?  Or are you going to be hopping back and forth from China and the states?


----------



## muvolution

Haha, the job pays absolute shit. It is full-time though, and I am hoping to just use it as a method to break into foreign markets.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> Haha, the job pays absolute shit. It is full-time though, and I am hoping to just use it as a method to break into foreign markets.



Interesting.  

I'm not sure what "absolute shit" means to you in terms of numbers, but if it would be considered below the poverty line, I'd just remain in the United States for now.


----------



## muvolution

it is well below the poverty line. I would move from making $2400/ month right now to making $700-$1500 a month there. That is the only thing that is potentially keeping me from going, although I have several months to decide.

It is hard to gauge whether or not the benefits of moving there and making international contacts will outweigh the massive pay reduction, complete evaporation of my civil liberties, lack of acceptable health care, lack of marijuana (which is a legitimate medication for me), etc...

Like I said, Architecture is a rough profession to be in right now. It is actually the hardest profession in the world to become licenced in - more difficult and more time-consuming than becoming a lawyer, doctor, engineer, etc...
It averages 4 years + 2 years for school, then 3 years of internship/ residency, then a year of taking tests to become certified, for an average of 10 fucking years from deciding to be an architect to actually being one. 

I am about 2/3 through the process right now and mostly just looking for a way to get ahead of everyone else. It's realy hard to gauge where the market will move and if the U.S. building industry will bounce back.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

If I were in your shoes, there would be no question about it.  

I would personally never even care about making international contacts in China.  

In Japan?  Sure; I have already made a great friend in Japan without ever leaving the states.


----------



## amapola

> Like I said, Architecture is a rough profession to be in right now. It is actually the hardest profession in the world to become licenced in - more difficult and more time-consuming than becoming a lawyer, doctor, engineer, etc...
> It averages 4 years + 2 years for school, then 3 years of internship/ residency, then a year of taking tests to become certified, for an average of 10 fucking years from deciding to be an architect to actually being one.


Dude I so feel for you.  I was in chem eng environmental stream and took a bird sustainable housing materials course with the civil engineers and some architects.  The architects were putting in similar levels of learning (obviously not as technical) but when they graduated they still needed to go on and do all the shit you mentioned.  I'm still friends with a few now, and they are like starving artists looking for work but they can't just paint or write a song, they need funding to dream up feasible and pretty multimillion dollar buildings 

Ironically several civil engineers I know from that course and elsewhere went into the demolition and retrofitting field haha.  The worse the infrastructure the more they make


----------



## Captain.Heroin

If you work within architecture, I hope you have joined this movement.


----------



## muvolution

Yeah, Japan would be soooo epic. 

I am really torn about it because there is a very god chance everything will keep moving towards China, but I do feel a strong social responsibility to work in the United States- if a new generation of designers and builders doesn't revitalize the industry here, who will?

On the topic of nationality, if I hear the dude with the username MrRoot bitching about the United States in one more fucking thread, I am going to buy a ticket to Finland and shove a flagpole up his ass with an American flag attached to it and officially claim him as property of the U.S.A.


----------



## muvolution

Holy shit, don't even get me started on the 9/11 conspiracy. I know a few people who post in here are from NYC, so I won't get too detailed about it, but it is not only implausible, but impossible that the buildings were not taken down with specially-designed demolition explosives. 

I mean, the architect expressly designed them to withstand the impact of a fully-loaded 767, so a 747 would not cause complete catastrophic failure as engineering tolerances in such high-demand structures are usually at least 50% over the design load.


----------



## theotherside

Yeah but the problem with talking about 9/11 is that so many people have loved ones that died, or know someone that knew someone and it offends them to question it...know what I mean? Not to say we can't discuss it but it gets pretty heated...kind of like when I debate a christian and they always say...."what came before the atom/big bang?"...and because the term "god " can be put in as an anwer they think they have me.


----------



## amapola

^I sat in on a lecture by a civil engineer with a master's in the behaviour of buildings on fire and a phd in steel supported structures and extreme heat.  He showed us multiple internal collapses the exact same as the world trade center caused by hot burning fires.  That being said if it was designed to withstand those temps and didn't then that is no defense.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> Yeah, Japan would be soooo epic.
> 
> I am really torn about it because there is a very god chance everything will keep moving towards China, but I do feel a strong social responsibility to work in the United States- if a new generation of designers and builders doesn't revitalize the industry here, who will?
> 
> On the topic of nationality, if I hear the dude with the username MrRoot bitching about the United States in one more fucking thread, I am going to buy a ticket to Finland and shove a flagpole up his ass with an American flag attached to it and officially claim him as property of the U.S.A.



Dude Finland is so retarded, smokeless tobacco is illegal there if I'm not mistaken.  Isn't that fucking retarded?  Smoking tobacco is the most carcinogenic way to use the damned drug in the first place, why ban smokeless tobacco?  

As much as the US does suck at times, I would not want to live in Finland, especially because of the climate.  



muvolution said:


> Holy shit, don't even get me started on the 9/11 conspiracy. I know a few people who post in here are from NYC, so I won't get too detailed about it, but it is not only implausible, but impossible that the buildings were not taken down with specially-designed demolition explosives.
> 
> I mean, the architect expressly designed them to withstand the impact of a fully-loaded 737, so a 747 would not cause complete catastrophic failure as engineering tolerances in such high-demand structures are usually at least 50% over the design load.



Agreed, if you show people pictures of the towers exploding, they will say it looks like an explosion.  People's instincts should be telling them this, and I think most people don't know how to distinguish what's verifiable just by examining reality, and the fact that the CIA owns all major media in the US should say something to people.  An ex-director for the CIA admitted this in a literal sense of the word, not a figurative one.  

It's just sad when people get brainwashed by major media.  I refuse to watch major media now a days.  

You are also correct, the architect who designed the twin towers has explained that in the full length movie from that site.  

A condensed version of it is on youtube for anyone who wants to learn more about how the twin towers could not have fallen from one 747 each.


----------



## muvolution

I started my Master's program only a couple years after the incident and in the first class in advanced structures (2nd year) the professor presented all this evidence and had us debate it - several students from NYC walked out on the discussion and lobbied to have him fired.
(thankfully he was not) - it just goes to show how far some people will go to ignore the truth. I am not presenting an alternative or a conspiracy theory, just saying that it doesn't add up and _everyone_ should re-examine it.

Personally, I would be more livid about the whole thing if a friend or relative had died that day.

As most people know, alot of the steel was shipped to a shipyard in New Orleans and used to build the U.S.S. New York - well what had once been an "open" shipyard, especially to engineers and architects was suddenly closed, and all the steel being stored off-site was kept heavily guarded at all times - something most people didn't realize since Katrina and aftermath was going on at the same time.


----------



## muvolution

Oh and some of the gems from that dude include:
(tags for space)

*NSFW*: 





> What was the only western country that does have death sentence still in use. I cant seem to remember the name of that country?





> It is just way of the God telling you that masturbation is not right. It does not happen when you get married and dont use contraceptives.
> 
> Source: The Holy Bible





> If you murder someone you get roughly 14 years not depending how many you do murder as the 14 years is actually a life sentence when given but each year you can apply for release from president and the current one has released people doomed for life sentence have got their release when they have done 14 years.





> In the matter of fact I could publicly discuss about plans to kill our president and tell the exact plan how to do it and they could not prosecute for anything as our crime law does not have the concept of intention to do something as punishable act. Neither we dont have a concept of conspiracy to commit something.



I can tell you for certain that that last one is absolutely contrary to the E.U. charter that Finland signed.




It is very rare that someone actually gets to me on the interweb, but I just want to reach through the screen and bitch-slap this guy.


----------



## ektamine

^ What a self-righteous twat-waffle 8)


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> I started my Master's program only a couple years after the incident and in the first class in advanced structures (2nd year) the professor presented all this evidence and had us debate it - several students from NYC walked out on the discussion and lobbied to have him fired.
> (thankfully he was not) - it just goes to show how far some people will go to ignore the truth. I am not presenting an alternative or a conspiracy theory, just saying that it doesn't add up and _everyone_ should re-examine it.
> 
> Personally, I would be more livid about the whole thing if a friend or relative had died that day.
> 
> As most people know, alot of the steel was shipped to a shipyard in New Orleans and used to build the U.S.S. New York - well what had once been an "open" shipyard, especially to engineers and architects was suddenly closed, and all the steel being stored off-site was kept heavily guarded at all times - something most people didn't realize since Katrina and aftermath was going on at the same time.



LOL wow, that's retarded.  Have him fired for what, presenting truths and allowing people to speak openly on what their thoughts are?  

The students probably had really bad PTSD which prevented them from seeing through the government guided bullshit.  



theotherside26 said:


> Yeah but the problem with talking about 9/11 is that so many people have loved ones that died, or know someone that knew someone and it offends them to question it...know what I mean? Not to say we can't discuss it but it gets pretty heated...kind of like when I debate a christian and they always say...."what came before the atom/big bang?"...and because the term "god " can be put in as an anwer they think they have me.



Most people who had someone die want the US government to do a real investigation though. 

The fact that people died isn't the problem.  What most people's problem is, is that they have a false belief about what the US government is.  

If people started to realize that the US government has known since 1974 that THC is a cancer curing drug, and that they destroyed any such evidence that was produced and continue to not allow people to research this very subject in the United States, then the whole 9/11 thing seems a lot less "grand" by comparison.

Sure, 2,000 people died on 9/11.  Every two days that goes by, is another 2,000 people who died due to tobacco related causes.  

Think about how many people die from cancer, it puts a 2,000 death toll into perspective (insofar as that 2,000 is a very small number, and that a number in the millions is a much larger number).


----------



## muvolution

I would have thought it was hard to get PTSD when you watched the whole thing from your mansion in upstate New York, but yeah. I suppose it was possible, but (most of them) were just being self-righteous pricks.
I think the hardest part of going to school there was being one of the only kids on scholarship and for the first time in my life realizing how callous people can be.

I really value Academic Tenure after several incidents like this.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

muvolution said:


> I would have thought it was hard to get PTSD when you watched the whole thing from your mansion in upstate New York, but yeah. I suppose it was possible, but (most of them) were just being self-righteous pricks.
> I think the hardest part of going to school there was being one of the only kids on scholarship and for the first time in my life realizing how callous people can be.
> 
> I really value Academic Tenure after several incidents like this.



 Zing!!!

As someone with PTSD I don't take offense to this, so I approve of your joke.


----------



## ektamine

Captain.Heroin said:


> Most people who had someone die want the US government to do a real investigation though.
> 
> The fact that people died isn't the problem.  What most people's problem is, is that they have a false belief about what the US government is.
> 
> If people started to realize that the US government has known since 1974 that THC is a cancer curing drug, and that they destroyed any such evidence that was produced and continue to not allow people to research this very subject in the United States, then the whole 9/11 thing seems a lot less "grand" by comparison.
> 
> Sure, 2,000 people died on 9/11.  Every two days that goes by, is another 2,000 people who died due to tobacco related causes.
> 
> Think about how many people die from cancer, it puts a 2,000 death toll into perspective (insofar as that 2,000 is a very small number, and that a number in the millions is a much larger number).



Well put, and good points. Especially about the fatality numbers.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> Well put, and good points. Especially about the fatality numbers.



Exactly.  I expect most people to think "how can I do such a thing", but really, whatever.  I think the government's sexual activities with big tobacco companies to be just as atrocious as their complicity of 9/11.  It's probably equally as bad IMO; as there will be many more people with cancer who have had to work/live in this area, due to the pulverized building material in the air and atmosphere and environment.  

The government allowing and conspiring to have 9/11 take place seems much more plausible if you consider the fact that the US government has a lengthy track record of false flag operations, such as they have done with pearl harbor, as well as the USS Maine.


----------



## ektamine

Captain.Heroin said:


> Exactly.  I expect most people to think "how can I do such a thing", but really, whatever.



They probably will, but fuck 'em, they simply cannot/will not think critically. It's very annoying sometimes to be 'smart', having to deal with the vast vast vast majority of people having absolutely zero ability to think independently and critically.

Nothing the US gov't could do would surprise me, other than maybe.... have compassion.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ektamine said:


> They probably will, but fuck 'em, they simply cannot/will not think critically. It's very annoying sometimes to be 'smart', having to deal with the vast vast vast majority of people having absolutely zero ability to think independently and critically.
> 
> Nothing the US gov't could do would surprise me, other than maybe.... have compassion.



For real though - it can be very frustrating when the majority of people in the US just choose ignorance, as if they have a well functioning mind and just choose not to use it for the better.


----------



## muvolution

well, ya know, ignorance is bliss. 

I suppose it also takes a good dose of arrogance to do everything in their power to put down and discredit anyone who has a dissenting viewpoint even though that is the very essence of the American way.


----------



## ektamine

^ I used to agree with that statement a lot more than I do now.

But I certainly feel, understand, and (at least partially) agree with its intention.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

How is everyone's mornings going so far?  I'm doing OK.  

Just a little tired.


----------



## smackcraft

Captain.Heroin said:


> It doesn't really matter.
> 
> Anything you can find in a torrent, you can also find through upload sites like rapidshare, megaupload, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just saying you might not be able to log into Bluelight while living in China.   We'll miss you!
> 
> Hey at least I hope the job pays well.  Is it going to be a full time position?  Or are you going to be hopping back and forth from China and the states?



its not the point, its us returning to a mary white house bull shit society where we have everything decided if we are allowed to see it or not, we had this before when things like proper porn wasnt allowed in the uk 

i know we can get things else where but th fact is i dont want to be told what i can look at and what i cant , as i said this wont stop with torrents if it happens it will continue with other shit they see unfit or us to look at when we are the ones our selves know what we want to see and what not


----------



## Captain.Heroin

smackcraft said:


> its not the point, its us returning to a mary white house bull shit society where we have everything decided if we are allowed to see it or not, we had this before when things like proper porn wasnt allowed in the uk
> 
> i know we can get things else where but th fact is i dont want to be told what i can look at and what i cant , as i said this wont stop with torrents if it happens it will continue with other shit they see unfit or us to look at when we are the ones our selves know what we want to see and what not



LOL that's crazy!  

Well if they do go through with it, let me know what you want downloaded.  Torrents will still work just fine here, and I can upload anything you want to megaupload.  %)


----------



## ektamine

Dude they banned porn but allowed mdpv?
fucking sick, sick, sadistic bastards


----------



## coelophysis

Good afternoon peeps


----------



## ektamine

Guten Tag!!


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Good afternoon indeed!

How's the social doing?  Looks like we're nearing yet another one with the postcount....


----------



## smackcraft

ektamine said:


> Dude they banned porn but allowed mdpv?
> fucking sick, sick, sadistic bastards



i doubt very much MDPV was even sold back when im talking about 

we have porn now but way years ago there was someone called mary whitehouse who thought we were idiots that needed everything decided for us like porn mags wernt even allowed to have pentration shown in them stuff liek that .. things are not like that now but its a good metaphor to what they are trying to do 

I know i could find ways around getting to the sites if they did ban them, im good on a PC  but its just the fact that its another form of control and the internet has been one of the best free places from control, i know you have to pay for the ISP but when i say free you know what i mean


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Pink Floyd talks about her in their song "Pigs (Three Different Ones)".  

You know its bad when I know most of my UK history from Pink Floyd lyrics.


----------



## muvolution

what the fuck is the point of having MDPV if you don't have porn to go with it?


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^This could be said for a lot of stimulants, not just MDPV


----------



## amapola

^Also could be said about a lot of websites.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

Indeed.  

My post count would be much lower if it wasn't for amphetamines.


----------



## amapola

Haha and more typos perhaps


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^You are so right.  I've never tried MDPV but I imagine it would be even more of a Bluelight-post-count-upper.  

I think my perfect English that I post with when I'm up counter-acts the bad typos I make when I'm drunk/on opiates/on benzos.



> Indeed.
> 
> My post count would be much lower if it wasn't for amphetamines.



Wait, is there a typo in there?  You've got me second-guessing myself now amapola!


----------



## amapola

^Nope!  I was just making a one handed masturbation and therefore one handed typing joke.


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> ^You are so right.  I've never tried MDPV but I imagine it would be even more of a Bluelight-post-count-upper.
> 
> I think my perfect English that I post with when I'm up counter-acts the bad typos I make when I'm drunk/on opiates/on benzos.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, is there a typo in there?  You've got me second-guessing myself now amapola!



While most stimulants increase my internet activity, I rarely visited BL on MDPV. It's a stimulant unlike any other stimulant. It gives you TONS of energy, but you wouldn't be able to focus that energy (like on amphetamine) if your life depended on it.

Thats why every time I'd do MDPV by myself I'd just end up blasting heavy EDM and watching hardcore porn... its the only thing you can focus on (thats dopamine for ya). Well that, and war movies. Those are kinda funny when you're tweaked. SEX DRUGS VIOLENCE AND POUNDING TECHNO for. the. win.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

hahaha, amapola, you tripped me out with that one!

War movies
Hardcore pornography
Pounding EDM (trance, hardstyle, anything "hard"...etc)

Sounds like a speedsters dream


----------



## Trinitee

O hai!

I bought this peel and stick decorate-y thing for my wall. It's Big Ben and has a real working clock you attach and everything. Had it in mind for this tall narrow wall by my stairs. So I get home rip open the box, all excited-like, and, it's like half as tall as me.  it felt like the scene in Spinal Tap where the itty bitty Stonehenge thingy lands on stage.


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> hahaha, amapola, you tripped me out with that one!
> 
> War movies
> Hardcore pornography
> Pounding EDM (trance, hardstyle, anything "hard"...etc)
> 
> Sounds like a speedsters dream



I like speed, but I'm a sick, sick-minded motherfucker and I can't function without that fucking HEAVY CHAINSAW-TO-THE-FACE FUCKING DEATH FROM ABOVE MOTHERFUCKER FILTHY SOCIETY-DEFILING SADISTIC shit.

That description probably makes no sense to anyone thats not jacked up on crackbongerz but it makes perfect sense to me.

High Times Jump Up Mix by VIP HACKS (Instant Streaming)


----------



## ektamine

> HEAVY CHAINSAW-TO-THE-FACE FUCKING DEATH FROM ABOVE MOTHERFUCKER FILTHY SOCIETY-DEFILING SADISTIC



*DECIMAL BASS - ASK HARD* X)

*XENOCIDE - MOTHERFUCKERZ*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

While on d-amp I can only concentrate on the pornographies.  That MDPV makes you sound like a very widely encompassing multi-tasker, ektamine.


----------



## ektamine

Dude yeah, check out my MDPV comic that seriously, isnt a joke.

Just another day on PV–

*NSFW*: 










I have to:
1. Masturbate
2. Listen to Hardcore DnB
3. Maintain my blood levels of PV
4. Keep the shadow people at bay

All at the same time... Talk about a hard life


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lmao wow, sounds like a rough life man.  Shadow people, huh?  I am glad I have never come across them.  

The "Not for human consumption" on the bag really increased the hilarity of this.


----------



## muvolution

that comic is hilarious.


----------



## ektamine

Captain.Heroin said:


> lmao wow, sounds like a rough life man.  Shadow people, huh?  I am glad I have never come across them.
> 
> The "Not for human consumption" on the bag really increased the hilarity of this.



The shadow people are very troublesome. If you ever embark upon an MDPV binge, you will surely meet them. They will sit outside your window and critique your every move but never actually advance upon you. 

Don't believe me? Just ask the PV thread, they'll tell ya.



muvolution said:


> that comic is hilarious.



PV basically gives you two choices:
1. Go insane and get pissed about it.
2. Go insane and develop a sense of humor about it.

I chose the latter


----------



## muvolution

I've only dealt with "the shadow people" once and i basically stuck my face in a pile of opiates as quickly as possible in order to get away from them.


----------



## ektamine

^ Yeah... they are best avoided if you have any kind of life what-so-ever (why I stopped doing PV).


----------



## muvolution

what's the duration of PV? 

I'm seriously considering getting some research chems, just cause I haven't tried any. 

I am not big on ups, but I am looking for something to mix with the 50 grains of Dilaudid I'm about to get.


----------



## ektamine

It's about the same as coke. I would HIGHLY discourage anyone from getting PV in any amount over 100-200mg. It's TOO fiendy, and not because it feels that good, its just disproportionately fiendish. I bought a gram and next thing I know its a year later and I'd been IVing it non-stop.

Plus, there are better (more enjoyable) stims out there on the legal market. 4-MMC, 4-FA, 4-FMA, etc.

But personally, I think the best RC's are the psychedelics. They are really a whole different ballgame, they are every bit as rewarding as the traditional (illegal) psychs. In fact soon enough, they will be illegal psyches too and no one will be able to tell the difference.

Alexander Shulgin's 2C series is absolutely the most valuable series of "RC's" I have ever encountered. A few of them are very, very similar to mescaline but with there own flavor (the 2C series is closely chemically related to mescaline). 

Unfortunately, sedative/opiate RC's are almost unheard of these days.


----------



## muvolution

what is a dose of mdpv? must be fairly small...

I have never fiended on ups of any kind, but I will play it safe anyways.

give me downers though and I'm like a dog who hasn't eaten in 3 weeks and doesn't think he'll eat for another 3 - I get that shit down as fast as possible.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^Reading these threads (and ektamine's thread in EuroDD) makes me scared of taking MDPV haha

I'll stick with regular old dextroamphetamine


----------



## smackcraft

Hope everyone is doing good in NMI 

well off to bed here , been locked in playing Mass Effect all night and didnt realize how damn late it is =s

night peeps


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

^word up!

Looks like this social is nearing its end....this is post 995


----------



## smackcraft

how cool is that my 1994th post was in the 994th post of this thread cool


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

hahaha, that's awesome!

make another post and your 1998th post will be this threads 998th post.


----------



## smackcraft

1998th and 998th and counting !


----------



## smackcraft

1999th and the 999th on the thread BOOM !!!

what a finally !!! awesome


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

very nice.

also, name the new social after me?  you know you want to.....


----------



## ektamine

Share some o' your fame with me and NT


----------



## ektamine

NeighborhoodThreat said:


> ^Reading these threads (and ektamine's thread in EuroDD) makes me scared of taking MDPV haha
> 
> I'll stick with regular old dextroamphetamine



Dude I'm pretty sure thats like my natural-given job here at BL... to scare all the PV noobs away from trying it. The only person who has me beat is Soap MacTavish, but he's MIA 

You know whats scary? Soap MacTavishs story actually made me want to do MORE pv, instead of less.


----------



## NeighborhoodThreat

ahahaha

post over 1002, there's a new NMI social thread around, apparently


----------

